# Wordle



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Ok, I'm into this now. I even heard other people in my office struggling with it, but I did alright today.


Wordle 219 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


How did you all do?

https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2022)

Today was only my fourth go at it. Got it on the last guess today. Got it on the fourth guess on the previous three days. Didn't realise until today that letters could be repeated.

How do you get the squares thingy you've shown above without the letters in it?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ok, I'm into this now. I even heard other people in my office struggling with it, but I did alright today.


Wordle 219 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


How did you all do?

https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/

Click to expand...

Third attempt as well, nothing on first, one orange and a green on second then a great blind guess on third 😂


----------



## RichA (Jan 24, 2022)

Likewise, I'm new to it. Avoiding spoilers, do you know if we all get the same word? I also had a repeat letter.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Today was only my fourth go at it. Got it on the last guess today. Got it on the fourth guess on the previous three days. Didn't realise until today that letters could be repeated.

How do you get the squares thingy you've shown above without the letters in it?
		
Click to expand...

If you click 'share' afterwards, it copies the above to your clipboard. That's what people have been posting on my Facebook feed for the last week and I didn't know where it came from at first.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			Likewise, I'm new to it. Avoiding spoilers, do you know if we all get the same word? 



Spoiler



I also had a repeat letter.




Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's one word per day and the same for everybody.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 24, 2022)

Wordle 219 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

It’s fun but pretty dependant on your first guess.  BTW mentioning double letters is definitely a spoiler


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Wordle 219 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

It’s fun but* pretty dependant on your first guess*.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I got zero letters on my first one, just got pretty lucky with my second guess. I figure my first guess will always be the same (a word with the five most common letters in it).


----------



## Beedee (Jan 24, 2022)

Wordle 219 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟦⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟦🟧⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧

First time my starter word has totally failed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Beedee said:



			Wordle 219 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟦⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟦🟧⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧

First time my starter word has totally failed.
		
Click to expand...

Your colours are different. 

Edit: Oh it's colour blind mode, is it?


----------



## Beedee (Jan 24, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			BTW mentioning <snipped> is definitely a spoiler
		
Click to expand...

Just wait until he comes across the non-UK spellings that happen sometimes.


----------



## Beedee (Jan 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Your colours are different. 

Edit: Oh it's colour blind mode, is it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  Well done to the software peeps for thinking of people like me.


----------



## RichA (Jan 24, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Wordle 219 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

It’s fun but pretty dependant on your first guess.  BTW mentioning double letters is definitely a spoiler
		
Click to expand...

Apologies. Just repeating what had already been said. If anybody looks on the Wordle thread before they've done today's, they must know there's a reasonable chance of a spoiler.

Wordle 219 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2022)

They did an ice hockey one last week on the Puck Soup podcast and the first NHL player I could think of with five letters was Brayden Point of the Lightning.  Which it was.  So I retired with a one for one record.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 24, 2022)

WTF is Wordle ?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			WTF is Wordle ?
		
Click to expand...

The link is in post #1.....


i'm now 21/21 100%!! had 2 x 2nd guess so far. Majority is on 5th go.

I start with a new word every day, mix it up a bit!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Rooter said:



			The link is in post #1.....


i'm now 21/21 100%!! had 2 x 2nd guess so far. Majority is on 5th go.

I start with a new word every day, mix it up a bit!!
		
Click to expand...

By my estimation, the best word to begin with should be RATES or an anagram thereof - it has the two most common vowels and the three most common consonants (I believe). So surely you'd be more likely to get a hit with those letters, and even if you don't that narrows down the potential answers considerably.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2022)

Had 3 goes so far..
1st time was 5th try, 2nd and 3rd have been 3rd try....can see it becoming addictive


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 24, 2022)

Phew last attempt!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 24, 2022)

Wordle 219 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2022)

Wordle 219 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

No worries.....


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			By my estimation, the best word to begin with should be RATES or an anagram thereof - it has the two most common vowels and the three most common consonants (I believe). So surely you'd be more likely to get a hit with those letters, and even if you don't that narrows down the potential answers considerably.
		
Click to expand...

I would lose the S. There are very few plurals used apparently, so you may be better off with Rated for example. But I read an article somewhere reckoned AUDIO was the best start work to rule out/in most of the vowels on the first guess. I have not tried this yet.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I would lose the S. There are very few plurals used apparently, so you may be better off with Rated for example. But I read an article somewhere reckoned AUDIO was the best start work to rule out/in most of the vowels on the first guess. I have not tried this yet.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose, but I just wanted the S because it's common. It doesn't have to go at the end. I could just write STARE instead, or TASER for the same effect. It's pretty unlikely that you guess it on the first guess anyway, it's just about improving your odds as much as possible.

Maybe I'm overthinking it.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I suppose, but I just wanted the S because it's common. It doesn't have to go at the end. I could just write STARE instead, or TASER for the same effect. It's pretty unlikely that you guess it on the first guess anyway, it's just about improving your odds as much as possible.

Maybe I'm overthinking it. 

Click to expand...

My point was S is not as common when you remove it from pluralizing. I think we may both be taking it a bit far! LOL


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2022)

Wordle's dictionary is a subset of a subset so its common letters are different to the normal English distribution of letters.

Everybody's got a system though, I find starting words with common consonants more useful.

ADIEU is another nice one for targetting vowels.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Rooter said:



			My point was S is not as common when you remove it from pluralizing. I think we may both be taking it a bit far! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Ah, no, I understand what you mean now. That's a fair point. I have some time, I might research this.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 24, 2022)

Wordle 219 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Wordle 219 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

No worries.....

Click to expand...

I don't get this, how can you have two green then none? 😅


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I don't get this, how can you have two green then none? 😅
		
Click to expand...

Eliminating ,etters....
Kinda worked didn't it..


----------



## Crow (Jan 24, 2022)

For those targeting vowels, does a guess have to be an actual word?
If not you could use AEIOU

I've played 23 games, 100%
0 x 1s
2 x 2s
8 x 3s
8 x 4s
5 x 5s
0 x 6s

I make that a 3.7 strike rate, I don't know why they don't give that in the stats.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2022)

Crow said:



			For those targeting vowels, does a guess have to be an actual word?
If not you could use AEIOU

I've played 23 games, 100%
0 x 1s
2 x 2s
8 x 3s
8 x 4s
5 x 5s
0 x 6s

I make that a 3.7 strike rate, I don't know why they don't give that in the stats.
		
Click to expand...

It does have to be an actual word..


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Crow said:



			For those targeting vowels, does a guess have to be an actual word?
If not you could use AEIOU

I've played 23 games, 100%
0 x 1s
2 x 2s
8 x 3s
8 x 4s
5 x 5s
0 x 6s

I make that a 3.7 strike rate, I don't know why they don't give that in the stats.
		
Click to expand...

It says "each guess must be a valid 5 letter word". So as someone mentioned earlier your best bet might be ADIEU to get the most vowels in place.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 24, 2022)

Never heard of this before. Did ok for my first ever effort... Could be addictive
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 24, 2022)

Crow said:



			For those targeting vowels, does a guess have to be an actual word?
If not you could use AEIOU

I've played 23 games, 100%
0 x 1s
2 x 2s
8 x 3s
8 x 4s
5 x 5s
0 x 6s

I make that a 3.7 strike rate, I don't know why they don't give that in the stats.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't allow non words to be entered .
Tried it 3 times so far and failed on todays


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't like double letter words! 

Wordle 219 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2022)

Wordle 219 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 24, 2022)

Crow said:



			For those targeting vowels, does a guess have to be an actual word?
If not you could use AEIOU

I've played 23 games, 100%
0 x 1s
2 x 2s
8 x 3s
8 x 4s
5 x 5s
0 x 6s

I make that a 3.7 strike rate, I don't know why they don't give that in the stats.
		
Click to expand...

Could compare it to everyone else who plays and call it "strokes gained".

Or something.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 24, 2022)

Plenty obviously have too much time on their hands...


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 25, 2022)

Todays was pretty easy using some of the hints above.

I'm a bit of a latecomer to this and it was only my third wordle. So far I've had 2 on the second line and one on the fourth.

Wordle 220 2/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 3/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Jan 25, 2022)

Lucky. 

Wordle 220 3/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

Finally sussed how to upload a picture of it 😂

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 25, 2022)

Unlucky day for me.

Wordle 220 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 25, 2022)

Addictive stuff...

Wordle 220 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Finally sussed how to upload a picture of it 😂

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Then please let me know how. 😁


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2022)

If you want to play more than once a day, the app store has an almost identical free game called Wordlets, with 5, 6 & 7 word options. A whopping $1.99 to bin off the adds.

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/wordlets/id1604429350


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then please let me know how. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Click here to copy then just right click to paste…..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Click here to copy then just right click to paste…..

View attachment 40804

Click to expand...

Ta muchly 👍


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2022)

Wow, today was much easier than yesterday


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6*

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2022)

I really struggled today - I blame lack of sleep  So easy when I finally got it!

Wordle 220 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 25, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Wow, today was much easier than yesterday
		
Click to expand...

That’s partly it’s trick and how it’s sucking people in.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 2/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

So much easier than yesterday


----------



## BrianM (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2022)

Took me one more go today. 

Wordle 220 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beedee (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 2/6

⬜⬜🟧⬜🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧

My first word came up trumps today.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 25, 2022)

So there is 'Hard mode' this means you have to use any letters you have discovered, so this stops you using a new random word to eliminate letters. This is how I play anyway, but just in case I am now set to hard mode.

Just thought I would let you all know that!  

22/22 100%


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Rooter said:



			So there is 'Hard mode' this means you have to use any letters you have discovered, so this stops you using a new random word to eliminate letters. This is how I play anyway, but just in case I am now set to hard mode.

Just thought I would let you all know that! 

22/22 100%
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Makes it a bit more difficult.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Me too. Makes it a bit more difficult.
		
Click to expand...

How does it make it more difficult? Surely you use letters you’ve already found, I do anyway.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 25, 2022)

In “hard” mode, any letters that are correct but in the wrong position have to be used in subsequent guesses.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			In “hard” mode, any letters that are correct but in the wrong position have to be used in subsequent guesses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I get that, I’m struggling to think why you wouldn’t use them anyway as the next logical step is to use them in other spaces but with another word.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes I get that, I’m struggling to think why you wouldn’t use them anyway as the next logical step is to use them in other spaces but with another word.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes eliminating certain letters makes the final choice easier....
I did that yesterday..First word had 2 letters in the right place..but there were several directions it could have gone in..
Picked a word with none of the 2 correct letters in to eliminate 3 or 4 different paths.
By eliminating those letters the final answer was obvious....
If I'd have gone down the wrong route I may not have reached the answer....


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sometimes eliminating certain letters makes the final choice easier....
I did that yesterday..First word had 2 letters in the right place..but there were several directions it could have gone in..
Picked a word with none of the 2 correct letters in to eliminate 3 or 4 different paths.
By eliminating those letters the final answer was obvious....
If I'd have gone down the wrong route I may not have reached the answer....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes I get that, I’m struggling to think why you wouldn’t use them anyway as the next logical step is to use them in other spaces but with another word.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to explain because I can't think of an example - but often it may be quicker to eliminate 5 completely different letters on your second guess which could leave you more certain about what the word has to be on the third guess. I even read that playing it this way can actually be more effective more times than not, however the only thing you lose out in is the possibility of a lucky guess getting it right.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hard to explain because I can't think of an example - but often it may be quicker to eliminate 5 completely different letters on your second guess which could leave you more certain about what the word has to be on the third guess. I even read that playing it this way can actually be more effective more times than not, however the only thing you lose out in is the possibility of a lucky guess getting it right.
		
Click to expand...

Still doesn’t make any sense 😂 I’m not fussed about speed, I’d rather take a couple of minutes to think of a good word that is the best logical step rather than another blind guess using unused letters.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Still doesn’t make any sense 😂 I’m not fussed about speed, I’d rather take a couple of minutes to think of a good word that is the best logical step rather than another blind guess using unused letters.
		
Click to expand...

It's not _blind_ guessing as such, it's another to way to eliminate multiple wrong letters at once I suppose. As I say, it's hard to explain without having an example to hand - but if they have a function that removes that possibility and calls it 'hard mode', then that suggests to me that it might actually be a good strategy, don't you think? I haven't done it that way though, I'm the same as you. I'd rather have the chance of getting it right with a lucky stab than enter something you know is wrong. That strategy makes it impossible to get the answer in less than 3 guesses.


Ok I found the example I needed online, but I'm not sure if it helps or complicates it further. 



			Imagine you’ve played your first word, CHAIR. The game responds by telling you the H is correct AND correctly placed, while all the other letter guesses are not in the word at all. This is actually great progress: There are now only 33 possible target words, including GHOST, SHEEP, and WHOSE. Which word would you play next?

Surprisingly, one of the best words to play next is STOLE, which does not have an H as the second letter. By playing STOLE, we can distinguish between GHOST and SHEEP and WHOSE, all of which will have different responses. In fact, after playing STOLE as the second guess, the _worst_ case scenario is having to pick between three possible words on the third try. (OK, you could also play SWOLE with the same results.)

The important detail here is that playing the H as the second letter is _worse_ than playing another common word, even though it adds the small chance of nailing the word on the next try. One of the best options that keeps the H in place is THOSE, but it’s important to see that this is less useful than playing STOLE. By playing STOLE, we get information about the letter L, which THOSE does not give. The only advantage of playing THOSE is that it has a 1 in 33 chance of being the correct word, while STOLE does not.

In Wordle’s “Hard Mode,” there’s a reason it forces you to play the H where it was found: It is harder. This especially applies when you have 3 or 4 letters placed, but there are many options for the final letters.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 25, 2022)

It depends on your objective. 

If you want to solve in as few tries as possible you absolutely do not want to waste tries on words you know with 100% certainty are wrong. 

If you want to retain a 100% streak then a process of elimination is more useful to get the end result, but it will use more attempts. 

Neither are bad as they are both good for a players objectives. Being lucky is half the game and why starting words are so important. 

I’m happy to break a streak as my preference is to get 3 or under tries if I can. No way I’d burn a guess with letters I know are wrong.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 219 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 25, 2022)

Hadn't thought of using "completely wrong"  choices - but can see how they could be useful. Can recall a perfect example in a recent attempt  (in an app version). After three goes I had last four letters correctly in place - only the first letter to get. However, there were 8 possible words and only two already ruled out. And only three guesses left.  In retrospect, if I'd put in the word TABLE, I could have ruled out 5 of the 6 options and been assured of success, rather than just lucky


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6

🟦🟧⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟧🟦🟦⬜
🟦🟧⬜🟧⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wordle 220 4/6

🟦🟧⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟧🟦🟦⬜
🟦🟧⬜🟧⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧
		
Click to expand...


how are you doing 2 in a day BIM ?


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

16 from 16 for me, I blame scooter!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			how are you doing 2 in a day BIM ?
		
Click to expand...

I’m not. Hadn’t shut yesterday’s page down and @Fade and Die explained to an IT muppet how to post the result so I copied yesterday’s one before I did today’s, just posted both today 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 5/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another one new to it but addicted. 4th day, think i'm of the school of getting it in least guesses. But I can see it becoming hard to see a streak end...


----------



## sunshine (Jan 25, 2022)

Wordle 220 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Took me absolutely ages to think of my 3rd guess. Proper waste of time when I should be working


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 4/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 26, 2022)

Duck. 

Wordle 221 4/6*

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2022)

Bit of a tricky one today.

Wordle 221 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Wordle 221 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Similar to me, sneaked in on the 5th attempt.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2022)

Was poo-pooing this but today thought I'd see what it was about...no idea what I was doing - got it in 4 - now woo-hooing it ☺

Btw - what's the 221 4/6 or 5/6 stuff folks are posting?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was poo-pooing this but today thought I'd see what it was about...no idea what I was doing - got it in 4 - now woo-hooing it ☺

Btw - what's the 221 4/6 or 5/6 stuff folks are posting?
		
Click to expand...

221 is the puzzle number and 1/6 or 5/6 is the number attempts to get it correct


----------



## Beedee (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟦⬜
🟦🟧🟧⬜⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧
My worst start yet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 2/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2022)

Don't know how to share it, but I'm 3 out of 3. Happy with that!


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			Don't know how to share it, but I'm 3 out of 3. Happy with that!
		
Click to expand...


when the stats comes up after you have finished it theres a share button bottom right (which is basically a copy button), click that then paste where you want


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2022)

23/23 100%  today was 5/6


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2022)

Took me a while to get this one.....

Wordle 221 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 4/6

🟦⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟦⬜⬜🟦
🟦🟧🟧⬜⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## GaryK (Jan 26, 2022)

First time playing today

Wordle 221 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			If you want to play more than once a day, the app store has an almost identical free game called Wordlets, with 5, 6 & 7 word options. A whopping $1.99 to bin off the adds.

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/wordlets/id1604429350

View attachment 40803

Click to expand...

Further to this - there is a game on android called Wordus which is exactly the same as Wordle basically, just unlimited plays obviously. So you can get practising. 😁


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 5/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 5/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

First go today after seeing this thread. I like it. Should have a time completed showing though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2022)

Dan Walker got it first go today...jammy git.


----------



## RichA (Jan 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Further to this - there is a game on android called Wordus which is exactly the same as Wordle basically, just unlimited plays obviously. So you can get practising. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. I've been using Wordus during my commute. One today - JUNTO.
Ffs. Who is going to come out with that as one of their six attempts?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2022)

RichA said:



			Yeah. I've been using Wordus during my commute. One today - JUNTO.
Ffs. Who is going to come out with that as one of their six attempts?
		
Click to expand...

Yes their word pool is obviously a bit broader. I also had a word earlier that I'd never heard of (forgotten it now), I just about got it on the last guess by process of elimination (had a couple of green letters in, plus it doesn't let you submit the guess if it's not actually a word, so I got to try a few different letters anyway!).


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Wordle 221 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
My 4th guess was a random word which I thought would be rejected. CHAWK. Never heard of it but at least it gave me all of the letters.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 26, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Wordle 221 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
My 4th guess was a random word which I thought would be rejected. *****. Never heard of it but at least it gave me all of the letters.
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 26, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Spoiler alert!
		
Click to expand...

Most folks posting here have already solved it anyway.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 26, 2022)

today was tough.. but finally managed it .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2022)

I don’t even understand Wordle,just found that funny 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Jan 27, 2022)

Getting luckier...
Wordle 222 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 27, 2022)

Annoying.

Wordle 222 4/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 4/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2022)

I don't get what people are posting? 

I know it's their solution but all I see are two types of square -  either "filled squares" or "crossed squares". Which i assume to mean "totally wrong letter" and "right letter, right place". Shouldn't there be three types of "filling" - the third indicating "right letter wrong place" ? Aren't the answers meaningless without all three?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I don't get what people are posting?

I know it's their solution but all I see are two types of square -  either "filled squares" or "crossed squares". Which i assume to mean "totally wrong letter" and "right letter, right place". Shouldn't there be three types of "filling" - the third indicating "right letter wrong place" ? Aren't the answers meaningless without all three?
		
Click to expand...

Wordle 222 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Grey - wrong letter, yellow - right letter wrong square, green - right letter right square.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Wordle 222 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Grey - wrong letter, yellow - right letter wrong square, green - right letter right square.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, - I know that's what I  see in Wordle itself.  But all I'm seeing in everyone's posts, is some greyish-white squares and some smaller 'crossed' squares. Not seeing any colours or anything. Is everyone else seeing the colours in the posted solutions?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Happy with that, considering my first go was a swing and a miss.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Yes, - I know that's what I  see in Wordle itself.  But all I'm seeing in everyone's posts, is some greyish-white squares and some smaller 'crossed' squares. Not seeing any colours or anything. Is everyone else seeing the colours in the posted solutions?
		
Click to expand...

Something wrong in your browser I think, it should be displaying like this:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Something wrong in your browser I think, it should be displaying like this:

View attachment 40827

Click to expand...

In which case, I think you're right  - cos all I'm seeing is


----------



## Mudball (Jan 27, 2022)

Today was suprisingly hard even though i hit the jackpot early

Wordle 222 4/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

BTW, what is the most common opening gambit.  For me, i am looking for my vowels.  So I always start with 'VIDEO'.  if it does not hit I, E, O,  then I go for 'AUDIO' with A & U..  once you know the vowels, then it is about working the rest of the alphabets


----------



## BrianM (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			BTW, what is the most common opening gambit.  For me, i am looking for my vowels.  So I always start with 'VIDEO'.  if it does not hit I, E, O,  then I go for 'AUDIO' with A & U..  once you know the vowels, then it is about working the rest of the alphabets
		
Click to expand...

Video seems like a waste of a letter since there's usually not a V. Then your second guess is waste of three letters because D and O are in it again, and even in the same place, plus I again.

Personally I always go for the most common letters. A, E & I are the most common vowels I believe, and R, S & T the most common consonants. My first guess is always something like RAISE, or IRATE that uses these common letters, and also has 3 vowels as you said. Even if you get no hits, this considerably narrows your options down for the answer because it's a word without the most common letters in it so there are less possibilities.

Edit: If you really want to hit vowels though, URAEI is a valid word that works on the game. No idea what it means but it gets you 4 vowels and a very common consonant.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Mudball (Jan 27, 2022)

I am new to this..  so still catching up.  

The world of scrabble will have a lot of 5 letter words this Christmas.  As you would expect, someone has created an archive where you can play past games. 

In case you don't want to wait 24 hours, you can play them all here
https://www.devangthakkar.com/wordle_archive


----------



## Beedee (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 4/6

🟦⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟧🟦🟦⬜
⬜🟧⬜🟧🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## Mudball (Jan 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Video seems like a waste of a letter since there's usually not a V. Then your second guess is waste of three letters because D and O are in it again, and even in the same place, plus I again.

Personally I always go for the most common letters. A, E & I are the most common vowels I believe, and R, S & T the most common consonants. My first guess is always something like RAISE, or IRATE that uses these common letters, and also has 3 vowels as you said. Even if you get no hits, this considerably narrows your options down for the answer because it's a word without the most common letters in it so there are less possibilities.

Edit: If you really want to hit vowels though, *URAEI* is a valid word that works on the game. No idea what it means but it gets you 4 vowels and a very common consonant.
		
Click to expand...

I like RAISE and IRATE..   i am still sharpening my pattern.  

re Uraei.. that is the snake crown worn  by Cleopatra and other mummies


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Today was suprisingly hard even though i hit the jackpot early

Wordle 222 4/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

BTW, what is the most common opening gambit.  For me, i am looking for my vowels.  So I always start with 'VIDEO'.  if it does not hit I, E, O,  then I go for 'AUDIO' with A & U..  once you know the vowels, then it is about working the rest of the alphabets
		
Click to expand...

ROUTE and SLAIN will exclusively use the 10 most common letters in the dictionary


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 6/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩😅
phew!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2022)

Random word for me every day, i think of it while I am brushing my teeth. (might use teeth tomorrow! Even though its only 3 letters! I like a challenge)


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 3/6

⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 222 3/6

⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You used the words Backwoodsman said didn't you?


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 27, 2022)

That would be telling!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2022)

Wordle 222 2/6

⬜🟦⬜⬜🟦
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wordle 222 2/6

⬜🟦⬜⬜🟦
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧



Click to expand...


ill get it in 2 when its white


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2022)

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2022)

Blimey, last chance disco today 😱

Wordle 223 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2022)

Squeaky bum time....
Wordle 223 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 5/6

⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ps. How many orange (yellow?) or green squares do you see on each line of my solution. Still haven't sussed what wrong with my browser


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 6/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Phew!


----------



## RichA (Jan 28, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Wordle 223 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ps. How many orange (yellow?) or green squares do you see on each line of my solution. Still haven't sussed what wrong with my browser
		
Click to expand...

YxxxY
xxxxx
GGGxx
GGGGG


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 28, 2022)

Bah! 50/50 on turn 4 and I chose poorly. 

Wordle 223 5/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 28, 2022)

Good job there's no timer 
Wordle 223 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 28, 2022)

RichA said:



			YxxxY
xxxxx
GGGxx
GGGGG
		
Click to expand...

Ta - as it should be. 
Shame I can't see it (or anyone else's) like that in my browser.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Difficult today I thought.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Ta - as it should be.
Shame I can't see it (or anyone else's) like that in my browser.
		
Click to expand...

Which one are you using? I use Chrome and it works fine, maybe those things don't work in Internet Explorer or something?


----------



## pompeybandit (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Mudball (Jan 28, 2022)

*Tough one .. Hated this one  *>. Wordle 71 

Give it a go > https://www.devangthakkar.com/wordle_archive/?71


----------



## RichA (Jan 28, 2022)

Mudball said:



*Tough one .. Hated this one  *>. Wordle 71

Give it a go > https://www.devangthakkar.com/wordle_archive/?71

Click to expand...

Might have got lucky with first word. There was nothing else that would make a word for the second go... 

Wordle 71 2/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 5/6*

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2022)

Mudball said:



*Tough one .. Hated this one  *>. Wordle 71

Give it a go > https://www.devangthakkar.com/wordle_archive/?71

Click to expand...

Got this one in 4
Wordle 71 4/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

A word I’m definitely not, or remember the last time I used.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got this one in 4
Wordle 71 4/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...


Wordle 71 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
If you know it’s obscure you don’t go down your normal path so it becomes easier than it was on the day.

I am looking forward to a no vowels day 🤓


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2022)

Wordle 223 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟦⬜🟦
🟦⬜🟦⬜🟦
⬜🟧🟧⬜🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2022)

223 5/6 A bit 'tricky'

Interesting that I found my initial guess really useful in determining subsequent guesses by really limiting my options and making my second guess really rather hard to come up with.  I am going to use the same word tomorrow and see if I have stumbled upon a valuable 'core' guess.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟩
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 29, 2022)

224 4/6
After I'd had two goes, it could only be one of three words. Take guesses and risk not getting it till 5th or put in incorrect answer to guarantee getting it on 4th? Went for a guess - and got it on 4th anyway.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2022)

Luckiest second guess ever 😂

Wordle 224 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 29, 2022)

Bad good one? 

Wordle 224 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2022)

Lucky first guess  

Wordle 224 2/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Shows the benefit of a good 1st and 2nd words.....
Still....100% not complaining


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## pompeybandit (Jan 29, 2022)

Long time since I've done it in three.

Wordle 224 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 6/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

There was a lot of swearing on my 5th attempt. 
Need to stop thinking I’m on the golf course and slow down.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Very annoying. Three words that have those last four letters and I pick the two wrong ones first.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 4/6  Nice and quick.

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2022)

Wordle 224 3/6

⬜🟦🟦⬜🟦
⬜🟧🟧⬜🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## Pants (Jan 29, 2022)

Sweardle

Lewdle

They are all out there ...


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 3/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 30, 2022)

Poor today!

Wordle 225 6/6*

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 30, 2022)

School boy error on 4th go 
Wordle 225 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 5/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 4/6

⬜🟦⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟧⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟧🟧⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 4/6. 

Unforced error on 3 bought me nothing - less haste would have seen 3/6.

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2022)

First time it's taken me until the last go - "phew" indeed!

Wordle 225 6/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Jan 30, 2022)

Wordle 225 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2022)

that nearly went very very wrong 

Wordle 226 6/6*

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I can see why the above was in a bit of bother lol!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not quite Phew...but close.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Jan 31, 2022)

That was pretty lucky...

Wordle 226 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 6/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Struggled and could of been wrong with the last guess


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 31, 2022)

Stupid word. Too many options of which I had four goes at. 
Ruined my day.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 31, 2022)

Another poor performance

Wordle 226 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nice easy one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## pompeybandit (Jan 31, 2022)

Lucky guess today

Wordle 226 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 31, 2022)

Second guess helped big time.

Wordle 226 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2022)

Tricky...does anyone else wish you could pre-fill letters in the order you want rather than only being able to put them in order from the first one (or can you and I'm missing something)!

Wordle 226 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beedee (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 5/6

🟦🟧🟧⬜⬜
⬜🟧🟧🟧🟧
⬜🟧🟧🟧🟧
⬜🟧🟧🟧🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## CountLippe (Jan 31, 2022)

Dodgy one that today. You could literally have about 8 guesses


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Tricky...does anyone else wish you could pre-fill letters in the order you want rather than only being able to put them in order from the first one (or can you and I'm missing something)!

Wordle 226 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I tend to just get a bit of paper out and write  _ E _ O _  for example, before jotting in possibles for the other letters in pencil.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

CountLippe said:



			Dodgy one that today. You could literally have about 8 guesses
		
Click to expand...

Well, it depends what letters you've already eliminated.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 3/6

Took me about 2mins.  Either I'm getting used to figuring out 'what next' based upon me using the same initial guess word.  Or I'm just being very lucky.  I think I know which.

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟦⬜
⬜🟦⬜🟦⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧

Tried a different approach today which may have been beneficial


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2022)

CountLippe said:



			Dodgy one that today. You could literally have about 8 guesses
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and there were still another two options I'd not used....

Wordle 226 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

Crow said:



			Agreed, and there were still another two options I'd not used....

Wordle 226 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You could be a bit smarter with the guesses to be fair. I'll put this in spoilers for those who haven't got it yet:


Spoiler



Presumably you're thinking it's either LIGHT, MIGHT, RIGHT, TIGHT or SIGHT. Rather than guess them all one after the other and use up 5 guesses, if you just put the word STRIM in, then you know which one of those letters is in the answer (or if none of them is, that only leaves the L). So it would only take you 2 guesses instead of 5.


Unless you have it in 'hard mode', then the above method isn't allowed.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2022)

Not sure if this belongs here or the football thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488209382051618823


----------



## DRW (Jan 31, 2022)

Wordle 226 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

First go, goodness knows what that means, Will have to have a read up on this thread tomorrow night, shrugs shoulders.

Went Aeros, Wimpy and guessed right with Light.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 31, 2022)

DRW said:



			Will have to have a read up on this thread tomorrow night, shrugs shoulders.

Click to expand...

First rule of Wordle club is don’t comment with the solution. 😉


----------



## Mudball (Jan 31, 2022)

Unverified but possible.. Update on Wordle


----------



## louise_a (Jan 31, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Unverified but possible.. Update on Wordle

View attachment 40898

Click to expand...

While its understandable he has been overwhelmed I cannot help but think that Wordle will end up behind a paywall


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 31, 2022)

louise_a said:



			While its understandable he has been overwhelmed I cannot help but think that Wordle will end up behind a paywall
		
Click to expand...

Given that they have paid a 7 figure sum for it, that may well be likely, it would be a shame.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 1, 2022)

That’s better, ending a run of poor form. 

Wordle 227 2/6*

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Good start to the day


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 1, 2022)

louise_a said:



			While its understandable he has been overwhelmed I cannot help but think that Wordle will end up behind a paywall
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60208463

"The newspaper publisher said the game would *initially* remain free to play"

I added the bold. Looks like they will be thinking about charging for it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Wordle 227 2/6
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Going backwards I might never catch?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60208463

"The newspaper publisher said the game would *initially* remain free to play"

I added the bold. Looks like they will be thinking about charging for it.
		
Click to expand...

As in life it seems like if it's fun you end up having to pay for it...


----------



## NearHull (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I hope the sale to the New York Times doesn’t spoil the game.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2022)

Better today!

Wordle 227 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 1, 2022)

Now that NYT have bought it, I guess I'd better crack on through the archive while I can. Currently on 38 not out.

But, a seven figure sum for a game designed for a target audience of 1??  Now that ain't a bad days work ...


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Not something I will be paying for.
Wordle 227 4/6*

⬜⬜🟧⬜⬜
🟦🟦🟧⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟧🟧🟦
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 5/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit annoyed it took 4 when I got 2 right on the first go.



srixon 1 said:



			Not something I will be paying for.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not, I already have a phone app that is essentially the exact same game.


----------



## RichA (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The guy had a simple idea that appears to be a global hit. I don't resent him making his fortune from selling it. Hopefully, NYT will sharpen it up and allow more than one new word per day.
I don't mind paying £1.99 for the IG app. I'll probably be willing to pay similar for this.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			Wordle 227 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The guy had a simple idea that appears to be a global hit. I don't resent him making his fortune from selling it. Hopefully, NYT will sharpen it up and allow more than one new word per day.
I don't mind paying £1.99 for the IG app. I'll probably be willing to pay similar for this.
		
Click to expand...

Even though the Wordus app already exists and is free?


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Even though the Wordus app already exists and is free?
		
Click to expand...

Good ideas put into effect deserve reward. I can afford a couple of quid if it exercises my brain when it's otherwise in neutral.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			Good ideas put into effect deserve reward. I can afford a couple of quid if it exercises my brain when it's otherwise in neutral.
		
Click to expand...

Paying for an app when an identical version exists for free doesn't sound like exercising the brain to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Wordle 227 5/6*
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			Wordle 227 3/6*
		
Click to expand...

Why do some people get an asterisk in theirs? Anyone know? It's been bugging me.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 1, 2022)

louise_a said:



			While its understandable he has been overwhelmed I cannot help but think that Wordle will end up behind a paywall
		
Click to expand...


Love the idea of a simple idea becoming a payday..   even though it was never intended that way.   He can ride into the sunset..


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Why do some people get an asterisk in theirs? Anyone know? It's been bugging me. 

Click to expand...

hard mode? not sure if not


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			hard mode? not sure if not
		
Click to expand...

Could be as I have hard mode set to on.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			Wordle 227 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The guy had a simple idea that appears to be a global hit. I don't resent him making his fortune from selling it. Hopefully, NYT will sharpen it up and allow more than one new word per day.
I don't mind paying £1.99 for the IG app. I'll probably be willing to pay similar for this.
		
Click to expand...

It might be that you only get access if you subscribe to the NYT.


----------



## RichA (Feb 1, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			It might be that you only get access if you subscribe to the NYT.
		
Click to expand...

They already have a presence on the App Store with their puzzles. Turns out it's £3 per month. Maybe I'll follow the freeloader route with @Orikoru  after all. 😎


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			Good ideas put into effect deserve reward. I can afford a couple of quid if it exercises my brain when it's otherwise in neutral.
		
Click to expand...

Surely they will just start putting a few ads in and earn their money that way. Can’t see many paying for it.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 2/6*

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

A good first guess again today


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 3/6

⬜🟦⬜🟦🟧
🟦⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧

Pressure was on today as I was subjected to Mrs BiM whooping in delight that she'd got it on the third go...


----------



## DRW (Feb 1, 2022)

Wordle 227 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Now that NYT have bought it, I guess I'd better crack on through the archive while I can. Currently on 38 not out.

But, a seven figure sum for a game designed for a target audience of 1??  Now that ain't a bad days work ...
		
Click to expand...

How do you get the old ones?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

louise_a said:



			How do you get the old ones?
		
Click to expand...

Link was posted back here.


----------



## pompeybandit (Feb 1, 2022)

Lucky with my first word today

Wordle 227 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



Link was posted back here.

Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 2/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 3/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2022)

With Wordle being bought by a US company open the door to US spellings..?
Could make life interesting......


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			With Wordle being bought by a US company open the door to US spellings..?
Could make life interesting......
		
Click to expand...

You must have missed the previous uproar!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/13/wordle-game-american-english-favor/


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			You must have missed the previous uproar!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/13/wordle-game-american-english-favor/

Click to expand...

Ha!
Didn't even know what Wordle was back then...
Wordle 228 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 2, 2022)

Annoying performance


Wordle 228 5/6*

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 5/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 2, 2022)

Poor performance today 
Wordle 228 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 5/6*

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 3/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 3/6*

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Boom!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2022)

Took an extra go but did it in about a minute this morning!

Wordle 228 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

But having posted that I realise that I have no idea why (other than it's a bit of hubris on my part that I can do without), and so I think that that'll be the last one I'll post. But I'll keep doing it as it is a bit of fun.


----------



## Larry long dog (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 2/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wordle 228 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

But having posted that I realise that have no idea why (other than it's a bit of hubris on my part that I can do without), and so I think that that'll be the last one I'll post. But I'll keep doing it as it is a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit like you. Every day I think I won't post my result yet still do!!


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 2, 2022)

Todays word 🤢


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2022)

Cherry13 said:



			Todays word 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Do we have a first forum failure? 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2022)

Cherry13 said:



			Todays word 🤢
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Do we have a first forum failure? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Or rather the word itself...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Or rather the word itself...
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Or rather the word itself...
		
Click to expand...

Talk about a trigger word haha


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 4/6

⬜🟧⬜🟦⬜
🟦⬜⬜🟦⬜
⬜🟧🟧🟧🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 228 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Wordle 228 4/6

⬜🟧⬜🟦⬜
🟦⬜⬜🟦⬜
⬜🟧🟧🟧🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧

Snap?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2022)

I use 3 words which contain the most commonly used letters of the alphabet and go with that to start with. pretty much smashes the puzzle up and means I haven't missed yet.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 2, 2022)

RichA said:



			They already have a presence on the App Store with their puzzles. Turns out it's £3 per month. Maybe I'll follow the freeloader route with @Orikoru  after all. 😎
		
Click to expand...

I'm still using this one for free

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/wordle.110976/post-2452863

The ads in between games don't bother me at the moment but it's pennies to cancel them out.


----------



## Brads (Feb 2, 2022)

How do you share that graphic showing your result ?
Managed it on line 3 today.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2022)

Brads said:



			How do you share that graphic showing your result ?
Managed it on line 3 today.
		
Click to expand...

Click Share after completing it. This will automatically copy it, you just paste and there it is.


----------



## Brads (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 3/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Yay 😁 
Thanks


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 2, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wordle 228 4/6

⬜🟧⬜🟦⬜
🟦⬜⬜🟦⬜
⬜🟧🟧🟧🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧

Snap? 

Click to expand...

I guess so lol! Although I did realise after my correct guess that there was another possibilty, so our 3rd guesses could have been different.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

Captainron said:



			I use 3 words which contain the most commonly used letters of the alphabet and go with that to start with. pretty much smashes the puzzle up and means I haven't missed yet. 

Click to expand...

I chose what seemed to me to be a good 'seed' word and have stuck with it - and so far it works well...no idea why other than the 5 letters in it do seem to rule in and rule out a lot of options for my second guess.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Click Share after completing it. This will automatically copy it, you just paste and there it is.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that 'Share' option and wondered...I have been doing a very manual copy and paste.  Bit late in the day to find that out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			I guess so lol! Although I did realise after my correct guess that there was another possibilty, so our 3rd guesses could have been different.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve just made me think and yes there was another choice 🤣🤣


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You could be a bit smarter with the guesses to be fair. I'll put this in spoilers for those who haven't got it yet:


Spoiler



Presumably you're thinking it's either LIGHT, MIGHT, RIGHT, TIGHT or SIGHT. Rather than guess them all one after the other and use up 5 guesses, if you just put the word STRIM in, then you know which one of those letters is in the answer (or if none of them is, that only leaves the L). So it would only take you 2 guesses instead of 5.


Unless you have it in 'hard mode', then the above method isn't allowed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't play for averages, all or nothing, which I guess is like hard mode although I don't have that on.
(Also available were EIGHT, FIGHT NIGHT and WIGHT)


----------



## louise_a (Feb 2, 2022)

Wordle 228 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Currently 27/27 the vast majority done in 4


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 5/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 6/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2022)

Average result today. 

Wordle 229 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 3, 2022)

Too many options. Relieved to get it...

Wordle 229 5/6

🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 4/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 2/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Got very lucky there, my first guess left me without too many alternatives for my second.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 3/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 3, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Wordle 229 2/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Got very lucky there, my first guess left me without too many alternatives for my second.
		
Click to expand...

Wordle 229 2/6

🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
luck of the 1st word 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 3, 2022)

Annoying today. Two goes identified letters 1, 3 & 4 with lots of possibilities.  Three goes had first 4 letters in place. - but was left with nothing but absolute guesswork to get the correct answer from three. Took two more goes.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Went the wrong way with guess 3, but still had a choice of 2 words in mind for guess 4, so luckily picked the correct one.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 3, 2022)

knew the middle 3 after 1st go the several bad guesses

Wordle 229 5/6

🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2022)

I said I wasn't going to share but need to boast about getting it in two for the first time!!

Wordle 229 2/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 3, 2022)

Mine was a lucky guess.

Wordle 229 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 3/6*

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 5/6

🟦⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟧⬜🟧⬜⬜
🟧⬜🟧🟧⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧⬜
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## DRW (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 3/6*

🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 3, 2022)

Wordle 229 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lucky guess


----------



## BrianM (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 unlucky.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle has been fun, but it's now time to start practicing for the next golf season.

GL all with your streaks!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2022)

Paddington stare. 

Wordle 230 4/6*

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I said I wasn't going to share but need to boast about getting it in two for the first time!!

Wordle 229 2/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I was going to stop as well but then this happened 😂

Wordle 230 2/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 3/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 4/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit of a struggle today!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ditto, I was going to stop as well but then this happened 😂

Wordle 230 2/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Likewise was going to stop posting on this, but for me today showed a weakness in the game.  I had four letters correct for the 2nd guess but three options for that 2nd guess, and there is nothing I can do but guess.  And I guessed wrong twice, so a 4/6.

It's a guessing game I know, but that i can use my admittedly limited linguistic skills to work out guesses is what makes it interesting.  When it comes down to nothing but guessing between equally likely options it becomes frustrating and frankly a little irritating.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 3/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ditto, I was going to stop as well but then this happened 😂

Wordle 230 2/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...



Wordle 230 2/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle has been fun, but it's now time to start practicing for the next golf season.

GL all with your streasks!
		
Click to expand...

Christ, that's a lot of practise you're getting in if you can't spare two minutes a day for a word puzzle.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2022)

Probably my best effort! All 5 letters on guess #1.

Wordle 230 2/6*

🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Takes me to 32/32 and 100%


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 5/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 4, 2022)

Never heard of this until today. I love word games. Here's my first attempt:

Wordle 230 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## DRW (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Goodness knows how some of you manage to get it in 2, but well done and I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

DRW said:



			Wordle 230 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Goodness knows how some of you manage to get it in 2, but well done and I tip my hat to you.
		
Click to expand...

It usually requires a very lucky first guess that hits a few of the letters!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Likewise was going to stop posting on this, but for me today showed a weakness in the game.  I had four letters correct for the 2nd guess but three options for that 2nd guess, and there is nothing I can do but guess.  And I guessed wrong twice, so a 4/6.

It's a guessing game I know, but that i can use my admittedly limited linguistic skills to work out guesses is what makes it interesting.  When it comes down to nothing but guessing between equally likely options it becomes frustrating and frankly a little irritating.
		
Click to expand...

You could also try and make a word using as many of the variables. Not including those you already know. 

Might knock a step out that way.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2022)

DRW said:



			Goodness knows how some of you manage to get it in 2, but well done and I tip my hat to you.
		
Click to expand...

The greatest trick of Wordle is that it makes luck feel skillful. You can improve your chances with a good starting word but you're still a slave to random chance to get it in 2.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 4/6

⬜🟧🟦⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟦🟦
⬜🟧🟧🟧🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Likewise was going to stop posting on this, but for me today showed a weakness in the game.  I had four letters correct for the 2nd guess but three options for that 2nd guess, and there is nothing I can do but guess.  And I guessed wrong twice, so a 4/6.

It's a guessing game I know, but that i can use my admittedly limited linguistic skills to work out guesses is what makes it interesting.  When it comes down to nothing but guessing between equally likely options it becomes frustrating and frankly a little irritating.
		
Click to expand...

It's times like this when you have to choose between guessing - possibly guessing right first time, but possiblly not till the third go - or picking a word that you know to be wrong but will guarantee a right answer next go. I tend to go for the guess  - and usually don't guess right first time.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Feb 4, 2022)

Wordle 230 2/6*

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 5, 2022)

I find Wordle as addictive as everyone else, but does anyone really care what other people's score is?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 2/6*

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

First time on 2 after my “go to” first word came good.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 5, 2022)

Another average 4 due to a poor second word. 

Wordle 231 4/6*

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 4/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Irritatingly one more go than Mrs. BiM, not that she'll mention it...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 5, 2022)

Right. I can’t believe none of us have twigged this yet but 4/6 is par, with obvious scoring around that. 

I’m currently sitting +2 after 25 holes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Right. I can’t believe none of us have twigged this yet but 4/6 is par, with obvious scoring around that.

I’m currently sitting +2 after 25 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I like that. I'm 3 under after 18 - how I wish!!


----------



## andycap (Feb 5, 2022)

Has anyone tried Lewdle ?


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 5, 2022)

Wordle 231 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Really struggled today!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Getting a bit worried after two strike outs


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 6/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Complete and utter guess at the end with so few letters left.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2022)

Yeah, tough one today.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 6, 2022)

Ooof! Bunker, par save. 

Wordle 232 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Birdie today then.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2022)

Stumped.  I have 1 and 3 correct plus 1 in wrong place when in 4 or 5.  So it can only go in 2.  I have a further letter from a previous go that is in the word.  It can now only go in 4 or 5.  I try every combination of that letter in 4 and 5 with every other remaining letter - and no combination gives me a valid word.

I am stumped. Stuck. Stymied.  Rather like England yesterday


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stumped.  I have 1 and 3 correct plus 1 in wrong place when in 4 or 5.  So it can only go in 2.  I have a further letter from a previous go that is in the word.  It can now only go in 4 or 5.  I try every combination of that letter in 4 and 5 with every other remaining letter - and no combination gives me a valid word.

I am stumped. Stuck. Stymied.  Rather like England yesterday 

Click to expand...

I might have helped but for the final comment  Edit below which may be a *spoiler:*





























See post #35...?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 6/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2022)

I have just discovered nerdle.

Its like Wordle but its maths

🟩⬛⬛🟪🟪🟪🟪⬛
🟩🟪⬛🟪⬛🟪⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟪🟪🟪⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛🟪🟩🟪
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I might have helped but for the final comment  Edit below which may be a *spoiler:*
See post #35...?
		
Click to expand...

Really, DLs allowed?  Well if that's the case then a whole part of my thinking when doing it goes out of the window...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Really, DLs allowed?  Well if that's the case then a whole part of my thinking when doing it goes out of the window...
		
Click to expand...

Yep. They do tend to throw me. Don't like them.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep. They do tend to throw me. Don't like them.
		
Click to expand...


wait till you get a triple letter one or a double double


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2022)

louise_a said:



			I have just discovered nerdle.

Its like Wordle but its maths

🟩⬛⬛🟪🟪🟪🟪⬛
🟩🟪⬛🟪⬛🟪⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟪🟪🟪⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛🟪🟩🟪
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Flipping heck Louise I read the rules (a few times) and confused the hell out of me! Not sure how to even start. Maybe my brain only has room for puzzle a day...


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 6, 2022)

Got home from golf yesterday and wife had just got it but had sheet paper with all sorts of workings out to get it 😅. 
Took a punt on differnt start word today but struggled to save a double 😅

Wordle 232 6/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 2blue (Feb 6, 2022)

Wordle 232 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Eventually found the Wordle your using (yes, I now know it's in #1) but why no colours when I share? 
EDIT - no colours on Mobile... ruddy technology...  as tricky as Wordle itself.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 6, 2022)

Had a mare this morning, despite knowing three of the letters after three guesses I only used two of them in my next two guesses 🤦‍♂️.

Got it on the last attempt.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone else notice the irony that Wordle isn't a 5 letter word..?








I know it's based on the guy's name......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep. They do tend to throw me. Don't like them.
		
Click to expand...

Well got it straight away once I knew this.  Was in last chance saloon mind.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 2blue (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😲


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 7, 2022)

Missed green and 3 putt. 🤯

Wordle 233 6/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not the easiest one but got it home in par.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2022)

Streak is over! Time to start over


----------



## DRW (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2022)

Another tough one, got it on the final attempt 😧


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

35/35 and still at 100%!


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 7, 2022)

Some of the words on the Wordle Archive are just ridiculous. 2 & 3 (3 especially) had me stumped!


----------



## PIng (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 2/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Got lucky today.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 5/6*

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2022)

Wordle 233 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 6/6

Made a right dogs dinner off that 😂

⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Christ, that's a lot of practise you're getting in if you can't spare two minutes a day for a word puzzle. 

Click to expand...

 - it's not about the time to do the puzzle, it's more about the time you might spend if it becomes an obsession when you get a hard one.

I just decided to not go there.

Wordle 234 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 3/6

⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 6/6*

⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Too many choices after the 2nd guess.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 8, 2022)

Probably outside forum rules but this is silly fun….

https://sweardle.com/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 6/6

🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 3/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 5/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 5/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 5/6

very frustrating when the choice is down to luck and not logic

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 8, 2022)

Boring par. 

Wordle 234 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2022)

Phew. Back on track - winning streak of 1!!

Wordle 234 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 8, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Wordle 234 5/6

very frustrating when the choice is down to luck and not logic

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

There are over 150,000 five letter words in the English language. There is always luck involved in this?!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 6/6*

⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 2/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


My first one... quite pleased with myself!


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 8, 2022)

I was pretty confident after by second attempt, and then it turned into a close run thing.

Wordle 234 6/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wordle 234 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

someone’s 0 has gotta go 😆


----------



## BrianM (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2022)

Third attempt today but ooof.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
A bit of a head scratcher today. Had a look on Twitter afterwards just to see how much moaning there would be about the spelling. I wasn’t disappointed 🤣


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Must remember about American spellings!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdie!

Wordle 235 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 9, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Wordle 235 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Must remember about American spellings!
		
Click to expand...

Might have been better if I'd read this first. 

Wordle 235 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 9, 2022)

Grrr 🙄 then realised 😂
Wordle 235 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 2/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😁


----------



## NearHull (Feb 9, 2022)

I didn’t think that it would be funny

Wordle 235 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2022)

Got fixated on a specific combination before the thought about who created the game popped into mind.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bloody yanks.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2022)

Stupid spelling! Remembered as I scratched my head over the forth attempt


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Decided to give it a go.


----------



## IanMcC (Feb 9, 2022)

Do the regular players all start with the same word every day? If so, what do you use. I like ADIEU.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2022)

IanMcC said:



			Do the regular players all start with the same word every day? If so, what do you use. I like ADIEU.
		
Click to expand...

I generally put RAISE every day now. It has the three most common vowels and two of the most common consonants, so it does the job. If that misses everything I'll go for MOUNT since it has the other vowels plus three more common consonants.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Close call...


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 5/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Yep, the spelling almost tripped me up today too!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 9, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Wordle 235 5/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Yep, the spelling almost tripped me up today too!
		
Click to expand...

it did trip me up


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2022)

IanMcC said:



			Do the regular players all start with the same word every day? If so, what do you use. I like ADIEU.
		
Click to expand...

Random for me every day, and I'm 37 not out!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

As to using the same starting words, I've used Audio, and also find the Route & Slain can eliminate a lot of stuff, both were suggestions from others earlier in the thread.


----------



## DRW (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I generally put RAISE every day now. It has the three most common vowels and two of the most common consonants, so it does the job. If that misses everything I'll go for MOUNT since it has the other vowels plus three more common consonants.
		
Click to expand...

I use ALERT.  Just started with it one day and it worked well, so used it the following day, yup - worked well - and the next and so have just stuck with it.


----------



## Beedee (Feb 9, 2022)

Wordle 235 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟧
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟦🟦⬜⬜
🟦🟦🟦⬜⬜
🟦🟦🟦⬜⬜
🟦🟦🟦⬜⬜

To my shame, had first failure on the official one today :-( 

Almost sure I would have done better if I hadn't mixed up the meaning of the two colours.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 5/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟨🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Awkward word.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 4/6

🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 6/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😅


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

I swear I'm getting worse at these! Sat staring at that last guess for ages until it came to me.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 10, 2022)

First time I’ve solved it in two goes!

Wordle 236 2/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 10, 2022)

Ooof! Easily my worst effort so far. Too many words based on the letters I had, plus the first time hard mode has really had an effect. 

Wordle 236 6/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 3/6*

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 10, 2022)

HiD had it in 3 🙄
Wordle 236 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Found that tough today.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Going with someone above's tactic of starting with RAISE did help a lot


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 3/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Wordle 236 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Going with someone above's tactic of starting with RAISE did help a lot 

Click to expand...

Yeah...

Wordle 236 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## DRW (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 10, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Wordle 236 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Going with someone above's tactic of starting with RAISE did help a lot 

Click to expand...

I always start with RAISE.
Except today I tried something different. 🙁
I'll go back to it tomorrow. You just know that PYGMY is coming up sooner or later.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 2/6*

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Went away from my normal tactic & it nearly cost me 

Mrs BiM got it in 4...


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-60312231


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Website has changed to the NY times and it’s buggy. Letters dissapear. Have to refresh then type and the letters reappear.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 11, 2022)

Tried the new website, and yes, it is a little buggy.

Wordle 237 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 11, 2022)

237 - 6/6  Had 3 letters in place after two goes. But a couple of quick & careless guesses nearly undid me so didn't get it till the last go


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Tough one… took me ages 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😬😬😬


----------



## RichA (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 3/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 11, 2022)

Solid par 
Wordle 237 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 11, 2022)

What a guess
Wordle 237 6/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 11, 2022)

Birdie, nice change from the last few days. 

Wordle 237 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 11, 2022)

That took a little while

Wordle 237 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 11, 2022)

For anyone who likes playing in hard mode. The move to NYTimes loses the setting so turn it back on.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Struggle was real, was sitting at my desk doodling possible words and one of my techs came in and said the answer straight away 
I'm not even sure I can legitimately claim this one!!


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Feb 11, 2022)

stop it!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 11, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			stop it!
		
Click to expand...

Stop what?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Tricky.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2022)

It was a bit of a pain today...made me have to think rather too hard for this time of day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It was a bit of a pain today...made me have to think rather too hard for this time of day.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Hopefully not a spoiler as anyone on here is posting after the event - but I always struggle with a word starting with a vowel. The missing vowels on Only Connect is the only round I do well at but tend to miss the missing vowel at the start.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Feb 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Stop what?
		
Click to expand...

Wordle


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 11, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Wordle
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 11, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Wordle
		
Click to expand...

Here's a free contribution to Silly things that have blown your mind on me. You have the power to not look at things.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 11, 2022)

Changed my starting word for the first time, and back to a solid 3 attempts. 

Wordle 237 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2022)

Wordle 237 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

And I beat Mrs BiM...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 237 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 12, 2022)

I found that difficult today

Wordle 238 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 12, 2022)

Par, but I took a very long time lining up the putt. 

Wordle 238 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 5/6*

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2022)

Missed an eagle, could not think of a valid word for what turned out to be an easy birdie. 😭

Wordle 238 3/6*

🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 12, 2022)

Birdie putt lipped out 😅

Wordle 238 4/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler



Bit cheeky having two U words in a row! Got R A & T pretty early but couldn't get them in the right place.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 12, 2022)

Birdied the last to complete my first 18 'holes'. Two eagles, five birdies, three bogeys for an opening 6 under par 66. Pleased with that score


----------



## Lump (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
first go at this.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Hard graft today


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 5/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Had to work out the second letter on my par putt but left me with a tap in bogey


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 13, 2022)

Had another go and easiest ever after using my two starters.

Wordle 239 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 13, 2022)

Back to back birdie. Making a move. 😀

Wordle 239 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 5/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

NYT format doesn't fit my smaller screen very well. Mildly irritating.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 4/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

Wordle 239 3/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

Anyone tried Quordle yet


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Was a bugger


----------



## BrianM (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not the easiest today....


----------



## RichA (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Hard. Par, but it took a while.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 14, 2022)

The answers seem to have got a fair bit tougher over the last week or so.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 14, 2022)

That was not easy

Wordle 240 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 14, 2022)

😬😬😬

Wordle 240 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

That was a tricky one!


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lump (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2022)

Oh dear back on the bogey trail
Wordle 240 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 14, 2022)

Tougher one today
Wordle 240 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was a battle


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm completely stuck today. Based on turn 2 and hard mode I've painted myself into a corner and can't think of any word that fits.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 14, 2022)

I think I am proudest of today's performance, even though I've got it in 3 numerous times before. My second guessed word was critical.

Wordle 240 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 14, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm completely stuck today. Based on turn 2 and hard mode I've painted myself into a corner and can't think of any word that fits.
		
Click to expand...

That was very annoying. Had to go searching in a dictionary. 🤦‍♂️

Wordle 240 3/6*

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			That was very annoying. Had to go searching in a dictionary. 🤦‍♂️

Wordle 240 3/6*

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...


shouldve looked on here instead, plenty about


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			shouldve looked on here instead, plenty about 

Click to expand...


Thought that was only 4 letters...


----------



## Pants (Feb 14, 2022)

There are so many of these around now.  I think the person who sold the idea to NYT (?) took the money and ran at the right time.

I've recently tried Dordle (2 puzzles side by side) and Quordle (4).  Once you work out what you are doing, they aren't quite so bad as they first appear (cough).  Hint - US spellings abound.

Then there is Nerdle which is numbers based.

Oh.  And don't let the children see you having fun with Sweardle


----------



## Canfordhacker (Feb 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anyone tried Quordle yet 

Click to expand...

I have now - I like it!!


----------



## Canfordhacker (Feb 14, 2022)

If you do Nerdle don't look at others' postings before you play - there is a fatal flaw IMO which spoils it if you do.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 14, 2022)

Just watching Lingo on itv
Like Wordle but with a timer and competitive element


----------



## NearHull (Feb 14, 2022)

Just tried Quordle - just failed on first attempt.  It’s more difficult than Wordle, but American spellings.


----------



## Backache (Feb 14, 2022)

Wordle 240 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Two blanks didn't make it easy


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 6/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 15, 2022)

Could have been better. 

Wordle 241 4/6*

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 4/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Time to try today’s Quordle.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 15, 2022)

3rd attempt again, I'm on fire 
Wordle 241 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 15, 2022)

I appreciate that this is a thread drift but I think it’s worth bringing it to your attention.  If enjoy Wordle, you’ll probably like this.  Downside is American spellings.


Daily Quordle #22
4️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 15, 2022)

Apologies if it’s been raised earlier in thread, but if you want to up the difficulty:

https://www.wordle2.in/?fbclid=IwAR3PbCPyjVgEQquo4WBZikGlGea5sxRdzZyGAKY1c4mvvlcTIibEv9wqZHE

6-letter words.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 15, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I appreciate that this is a thread drift but I think it’s worth bringing it to your attention.  If enjoy Wordle, you’ll probably like this.  Downside is American spellings.


Daily Quordle #22
4️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Good shout. Much more interesting and challenging. 

Daily Quordle #22
6️⃣7️⃣
8️⃣2️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨 ⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 15, 2022)

Today's Wordle - 5/6 (was pretty sure after 3 but used line 4 to eliminate possibilities)
Had a go at Quordle - got it,  but would have been a darn sight easier if I'd realised that if you scroll up & down, you can actually see all 4 words.!!


----------



## RichA (Feb 15, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I appreciate that this is a thread drift but I think it’s worth bringing it to your attention.  If enjoy Wordle, you’ll probably like this.  Downside is American spellings.


Daily Quordle #22
4️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Upside is that there is a "practice" option, so not limited to 1 game per day.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2022)

Somehow I've managed to do 2 today..
I've been working from the original web page, just keeping the tab open and it refreshes every day.
Accidentally hit the Back button and when I went forward it took me to the NYT page and a new, different word to the one I'd just done...
Wordle 241 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Only managed to get the Share for the 2nd one....


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The double letters really seem to confuse me


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 15, 2022)

Another dropped shot, I blame the rain
Wordle 241 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nice birdie today.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 4/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Thought that was a tricky one today.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 15, 2022)

Daily Quordle #22
8️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣3️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 2/6

🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 15, 2022)

I do not care for Quordle in the Wordle thread.. what is this blasphemy


----------



## Lump (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 15, 2022)

Missus on the sofa last night “what word has i, n, y, and c in it?”.
Me “stop bloody cheating”.
Turns out she had downloaded Wordle the day before 🙈


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2022)

Wordle 241 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Mrs BiM is struggling & has the hump; do I help, do I gloat...


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 16, 2022)

Lipped out. Par. 🤯
Wordle 242 4/6*

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Too many choices today, but just made it. 
Wordle 242 6/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 5/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Difficult.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 5/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 16, 2022)

Good run this morning 

Wordle 242 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #23
4️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨 🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2022)

Driver into trouble off the tee but scrambled another bogey
Wordle 242 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Annoyingly my 4th guess was going to be my 3rd guess but I changed my mind and used a different first letter.

To keep the golf analogy going, I missed a 2 foot birdie putt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2022)

Pleased with today.
Wordle 242 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2022)

Crashed and burned - a word I'd say I didn't even know (maybe in the dark recesses of my mind) and had to google the definition!


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Birdie town. Took me ages though


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 5/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Struggled today.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Guessed the wrong first letter out of two options on the 4th line


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Mrs BiM is not happy...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lump (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wordle 242 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Mrs BiM is not happy... 

Click to expand...

I'm calling it a blokey word!

Heads for cover...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm calling it a blokey word!

Heads for cover...
		
Click to expand...

It's ok AJ...its not in my vocabulary either..pure guesswork


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm calling it a blokey word!

Heads for cover...
		
Click to expand...

I'm  wondering if I'm looking at same words as everyone else? I didn't think that the word I got for today's puzzle (242) was especially unusual.  I guess I won't find out until after any spoiler alert has suitably passed.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 16, 2022)

Wordle 242 4/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Usually hammer through it in 5 mins. This one had me stumped a bit and had to have a breather.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 6/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😅😆


----------



## Lump (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 17, 2022)

Steady par today. 
Wordle 243 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

Annoying. 

Wordle 243 5/6*

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2022)

Back to back birdies.
Wordle 243 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 17, 2022)

243 5/6 . 4 letters in correct place after 3 goes - but eight possiblilies as to answer, so fortunate to get it in 5


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was annoying.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh. Missed that I finished 36 holes yesterday. I’m +4 starting my third round. Need to make some moves.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 17, 2022)

Still not managed to do Quordle in less than the maximum number of attempts. Qudos to anyone who does it in less!

Daily Quordle #24
4️⃣9️⃣
5️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Still not managed to do Quordle in less than the maximum number of attempts. Qudos to anyone who does it in less!

Daily Quordle #24
4️⃣9️⃣
5️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Daily Quordle #24
7️⃣9️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣
quordle.
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜com
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


I was close! Had a 50/50 for the top right and went with the wrong letter.

Edit: oh dear the squares have gone a bit wrong, let me try again...

Daily Quordle #24
7️⃣9️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Daily Quordle #24
7️⃣9️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣
quordle.
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜com
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


I was close! Had a 50/50 for the top right and went with the wrong letter.

Edit: oh dear the squares have gone a bit wrong, let me try again...

Daily Quordle #24
7️⃣9️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

D'oh! I do like how tough Quordle is!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			D'oh! I do like how tough Quordle is!
		
Click to expand...

Never tried it before. It's interesting. In theory should get easier as you go along and eliminate more letters organically.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordles a nice relaxing way to exercise the mind until you are in a wordle war with a few of your mates. 

https://wordlewars.ctnicholas.dev/?room=f5050bcc613eeb4f6174e


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Up and down out of the sand to save Par!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 17, 2022)

davemc1 said:



			Wordle 243 6/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😅😆
		
Click to expand...


Wordle 243 6/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Irritating.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Well, that started well and quickly became troublesome.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2022)

First try! This is tough!!

Daily Quordle #24
4️⃣9️⃣
5️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

only took 1 more go to do quordle lol


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 5/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

so many options today, annoying.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 17, 2022)

Feeling over smug.  🙂

Daily Quordle #24
4️⃣5️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Irritating; left with 3 options & 2 guesses, so changed tack with 5 to ensure I got it.  Gave up the chance of a bogey to ensure I avoided the triple & a blowout; course management?


----------



## BrianM (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 6/6, Lucky today.

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 6/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

4putt double!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2022)

Wordle 243 3/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Feb 17, 2022)

Bit of a struggle today but got there in the end.

Daily Quordle #24
7️⃣8️⃣
3️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lump (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 18, 2022)

Smug face totally wiped away
Daily Quordle #25
6️⃣8️⃣
🟥🟥
quordle.com
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩

Wordle 244 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 18, 2022)

Silly 3rd.  

Wordle 244 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2022)

On a birdie streak
Wordle 244 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 - 4/6

The trouble with Quordle is that you can only put in one correct answer at a time. After three goes today, I knew what three of the words were, and was pretty sure of the fourth. But had to use goes 4 to 7 to put them in. So completed in 7 - which doesnt look much better than completing in the more usual 7/8/9 .


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 18, 2022)

Chip in from off the green for a double bogey! 

Wordle 244 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Birdie! Those pesky double use letters wont beat me now!!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2022)

Probably best so far
Daily Quordle #24
7️⃣5️⃣
3️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2022)

Happy to par
Wordle 244 4/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2022)

Missed the green and failed to get up and down.

Wordle 244 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Steady par


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2022)

Daily Quordle #25
8️⃣9️⃣
7️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


Just made it!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 18, 2022)

Daily Quordle #25
8️⃣6️⃣
🟥7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

Made the mistake of going after the two similar words, instead of leaving them and focusing on finding more letters in the bottom left.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2022)

Daily Quordle #25
3️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

Best so far, first time I have finished it with 2 guesses left. already done Wordle, Worldle and Nerdle.. bored now


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Made the mistake of going after the two similar words, instead of leaving them and focusing on finding more letters in the bottom left.
		
Click to expand...

Did exactly the same mistake, and then couldn't see the bottom left one


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Did exactly the same mistake, and then couldn't see the bottom left one
		
Click to expand...


quordle pretty hard to get wrong if you do three words to cover 15 letters to start with


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			quordle pretty hard to get wrong if you do three words to cover 15 letters to start with
		
Click to expand...

That means you have to think about it, I get fixated by one and focus on that with complete disregard to the other 3 words! I'm an idiot.

I did get today's Worldle in 2 today, only because it was a guess 2 days ago as I thought today's country was on a different continent!! So I had to look it up!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 18, 2022)

Wordle 244 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			quordle pretty hard to get wrong if you do three words to cover 15 letters to start with
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's a good shout. Just did a practise game with PEARS, CHILD & MOUNT as my first three words and got 3/4 answers easily, then the last one in two more guesses.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 19, 2022)

3 putts from inside 5 foot for a bogey! 😡

Wordle 245 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2022)

The Mrs does Wordle too.
I normally do it by about 6.30.
Didn't get round to it today as I had stuff to do.
She's just shown me the answer as she was pleased she got it in 3 without realising I hadn't done it......
So I know the answer..do I go for it in 1 or take a couple of guesses first..?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2022)

Wordle 245 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😳


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 19, 2022)

Bad day. 
Wordle 245 5/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 19, 2022)

Wordle 245 6/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ridiculous.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 19, 2022)

Both games are not going to feature in my 8/20

Wordle 245 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #26
4️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩 🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟨🟩🟩🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 19, 2022)

Solid par 
Wordle 245 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2022)

I hate ones like this!

Wordle 245 6/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Four putted??


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 19, 2022)

Wordle 245 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Great start, failed to capitalise on it


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 19, 2022)

I've bogeyed the last 3 holes, but only because each time I've guessed one letter wrong with my par putt. Bloody greens!


----------



## Lump (Feb 19, 2022)

Wordle 245 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
seems like it’s got everybody the same Today


----------



## BrianM (Feb 19, 2022)

Wordle 245 6/6 🤬🤬

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2022)

Got in before the Mrs today..
Wordle 246 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 20, 2022)

Not keen on pointless animation change. 

Wordle 246 5/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2022)

Wordle 246 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 20, 2022)

First birdie for ages

Wordle 246 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 20, 2022)

Might need to do the lottery today, definitely having a lucky one. 

Daily Quordle #27
4️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ 🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## NearHull (Feb 20, 2022)

Poor efforts


Wordle 246 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Daily Quordle #27
5️⃣9️⃣
🟥3️⃣
quordle.com
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 20, 2022)

Went for the flag from 188 out with 4 iron off the right into the wind for tap in birdie 😂
Wordle 246 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2022)

Wordle 246 6/6

🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 20, 2022)

First birdie after a par fest for a while!

Wordle 246 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2022)

Wordle 246 5/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2022)

Daily Quordle #27
6️⃣7️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2022)

nerdlegame 32 3/6

⬛🟪⬛🟩⬛🟪⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛🟪🟪🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 20, 2022)

Wordle 246 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 20, 2022)

I’m not having anyone getting todays within 4 😂

Mrs Bdill helped! 

Wordle 246 5/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Lump (Feb 20, 2022)

Wordle 246 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Can honestly say I’ve never used this word before.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2022)

Only got as I had the first 3 and guessed the last. 

Didnt even know the word tbh. 

Definitely getting tougher which I'm not against.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 21, 2022)

Steady par today. 

Wordle 247 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Still often end up going to the last line on Quordle, even though that tip of getting 15 letters out in the first 3 goes is a really good one. 

Daily Quordle #28
9️⃣6️⃣
5️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜ 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟨🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 21, 2022)

Mixed fortunes

Wordle 247 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #28
9️⃣🟥
7️⃣🟥
quordle.com
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, that was a turn up ...!

Wordle 247 2/6

🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 21, 2022)

Easy birdie. 

Wordle 247 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I seem to be getting worse at this.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

Daily Quordle #28
8️⃣4️⃣
7️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟨🟩🟨🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

nerdlegame 33 3/6

🟩⬛🟪⬛⬛🟪⬛⬛
🟩🟪🟪🟪🟪🟪🟩🟪
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Would have been a twoer, except I'm expecting double letters


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 21, 2022)

Back to birdies in this weather 😅
Wordle 247 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 21, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I’m not having anyone getting todays within 4 😂

Mrs Bdill helped! 

Wordle 246 5/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

3 for me!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

2 birdies in a row, a hot streak.


----------



## Blakey (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 2/6*

⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 21, 2022)

Does anyone else try to work out what other people's starting word is based on their "hits and misses"?

Could just be me, of course...


----------



## JamesR (Feb 21, 2022)

Today was quick and easy.
I did two different words to start with (not using any of the same letters) which gave me all 5 letters, but all in the wrong places. So it was a simple anagram from there on.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 3/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Piece of cake birdie


----------



## Lump (Feb 21, 2022)

Wordle 247 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Does anyone else try to work out what other people's starting word is based on their "hits and misses"?

Could just be me, of course...
		
Click to expand...

Nope…not just you…I sometimes do that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Today was quick and easy.
I did two different words to start with (not using any of the same letters) which gave me all 5 letters, but all in the wrong places. So it was a simple anagram from there on.
		
Click to expand...

A tactic that I have started to use - especially when I get no greens with my usual first word.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 22, 2022)

Wordle 248 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another easier one today. Feel like it’s building up to a nasty one.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 22, 2022)

Wordle 248 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2022)

Wordle 248 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2022)

Wordle 248 3/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2022)

Wordle 248 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 22, 2022)

Streaky birdie. 

Wordle 248 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdie again!

Wordle 248 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2022)

Well what can I say, 148 out and went for the flag and only went and holed it 😂😂
Wordle 248 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 22, 2022)

Holed a 15 footer for par. 
Wordle 248 4/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Quordle - same as always. So can't stop those bogeys. 
Daily Quordle #29
6️⃣8️⃣
7️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2022)

Daily Quordle #29
6️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2022)

Wordle 248 4/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Back on par at least.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2022)

Daily Quordle #29
5️⃣3️⃣
8️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## BrianM (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 5/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 6/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Well..that was harder than it should have been...


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 23, 2022)

Solid par 
Wordle 249 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
But then extreme nuptiness 😛
Daily Quordle #30
5️⃣3️⃣
6️⃣🟥
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 23, 2022)

Lipped out for a birdie

Wordle 249 4/6

🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #30
5️⃣4️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 3/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #30
4️⃣8️⃣
7️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 23, 2022)

Philarrow and Orikoru,

am I the only one to find a coincidence between the two quiz answers today?

Wordle 249 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #30
8️⃣7️⃣
3️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2022)

One of those words that never sounds or looks quite right!

Wordle 249 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 23, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Philarrow and Orikoru,

am I the only one to find a coincidence between the two quiz answers today?

Wordle 249 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #30
8️⃣7️⃣
3️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same. I don't recall seeing that before? They must be getting lazy!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Philarrow and Orikoru,

am I the only one to find a coincidence between the two quiz answers today?

Wordle 249 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #30
8️⃣7️⃣
3️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




Spoiler



Yeah, a funny coincidence. I actually did Quordle first today, so doing Wordle after that made it quite easy!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rooter (Feb 23, 2022)

51 Not out on Wordle. 

3/3 on Worldle, and now getting the idea on this Quordle! 

Must do some work soon....

Daily Quordle #30
5️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Feb 23, 2022)

Did it in 4 today. After 2 I had two options for the missing letter & chose the wrong one


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 23, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Did it in 4 today. After 2 I had two options for the missing letter & chose the wrong one 

Click to expand...

Exactly this ^^^.  
Every time, I always pick the wrong one ...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2022)

nerdlegame 35 3/6

🟪⬛🟪⬛⬛🟩⬛🟪
⬛🟩🟪⬛⬛🟩🟩🟪
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I seem to be decent at these.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 23, 2022)

Bah.
Wordle 249 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 23, 2022)

Wordle 249 6/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Stupid word


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 24, 2022)

Wordle 250 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Easy birdie


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 24, 2022)

Wordle 250 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Feb 24, 2022)

Shocked when they all turned green...

Wordle 250 2/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 24, 2022)

We are handicap golfers, sometimes you've just got to be happy with a bogey...

Wordle 250 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

... especially when your next hole can be an eagle! 

Daily Quordle #31
5️⃣6️⃣
4️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Feb 24, 2022)

a poor effort today, but on the plus side perhaps it hasn’t been as  ‘Americanised’ as we feared

Wordle 250 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

Wordle 250 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Standard par.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

Daily Quordle #31
3️⃣6️⃣
5️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

Smashed it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 24, 2022)

Boring par
Wordle 250 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

nerdlegame 36 4/6

⬛🟪⬛⬛🟪🟩🟪⬛
🟪⬛🟪⬛🟪🟩🟪⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

One more than it usually takes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2022)

Wordle 250 2/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
😲


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 24, 2022)

Wordle 250 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Interesting one.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was a worry


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 25, 2022)

so close to a nice birdie but denied. 
Wordle 251 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 25, 2022)

Another bogey. Must try harder. 
Wordle 251 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #32
8️⃣7️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Must have stared at that for about 15 mins completely blank! Baby brain 😂


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Thought the streak was over


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 25, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			so close to a nice birdie but denied.
Wordle 251 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You must have been livid to miss that!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2022)

Last two days have been pretty tough, managed to sneak them both in though. Winning streak up to 34 now 🤭


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 25, 2022)

Tough one today...never had two to start with no correct letters!

Wordle 251 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2022)

Daily Quordle #32
5️⃣7️⃣
3️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟩 ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2022)

nerdlegame 37 4/6

🟩🟪⬛⬛⬛🟪⬛⬛
🟩🟪⬛⬛🟪⬛🟪⬛
🟩🟪🟩⬛🟩🟪🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2022)

Great up and down after duffing tee shot and thinning second 
Wordle 251 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2022)

The ParGrinder continues......from almost nothing...
Wordle 251 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Feb 25, 2022)

Tough one today. Struggled at first, left it, and then came back to it and it was obvious


----------



## BrianM (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (Feb 25, 2022)

Octordle anyone?

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Octordle anyone?

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

When will it end? 

Daily Octordle #32
🕚4️⃣
🔟5️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
9️⃣🕐
octordle.com
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜ 🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 252 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 252 3/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Abit cheeky this one after last week. Didn’t think it could be.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 26, 2022)

Nice birdie today
Wordle 252 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

And a 30 for putt from the fringe to keep the run going... 
Daily Quordle #33
8️⃣4️⃣
9️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 26, 2022)

oh dear. 
Wordle 252 5/6*

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2022)

One letter in wrong place after two; then a correct guess in three.  It was either my analytic power or my higher power...


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2022)

Annoying bogey after a great drive
Wordle 252 5/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #33
4️⃣5️⃣
6️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2022)

Nearly OB off the tee but scrambled well

Wordle 252 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 252 3/6

🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Annoying that after a great start I managed to have a 50/50 and chose the wrong one.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2022)

Daily Octordle #33
5️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
🕚🕛
🔟9️⃣
octordle.com
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜ 🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 252 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Two fats and then jarred it from 80 yards!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2022)

Daily Quordle #33
6️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I dunno what the hell that bottom right word was. Never heard of it!


----------



## NearHull (Feb 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Daily Quordle #33
6️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I dunno what the hell that bottom right word was. Never heard of it!
		
Click to expand...

i only got it through painstaking combinations - I’ve don’t believe that I ve ever heard of it.  The Google explanation didn’t jog any memories neither.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 252 4/6, Got lucky there 😂

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle 252 3/6

🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2022)

nerdlegame 38 3/6

🟪🟪⬛🟪⬛🟪🟪⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟪🟪🟪⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2022)

Wordle - another straight par 4/6

Daily Quordle #33
4️⃣2️⃣
7️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That bottom right was hard - in the end, it seemed the only possibility.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One letter in wrong place after two; then a correct guess in three.  It was either my analytic power or my higher power...

Click to expand...

Or luck 😉


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 27, 2022)

Birdie from the sand after a poor tee shot and a duffed chip. 
Wordle 253 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #34
4️⃣7️⃣
6️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 27, 2022)

Wordle 253 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2022)

Wordle 253 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 27, 2022)

Better

Wordle 253 3/6*

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 27, 2022)

Solid par despite a frosty green
Wordle 253 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #34
2️⃣4️⃣
7️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨 🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2022)

Wordle 253 3/6

🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2022)

50 not out. 

Wordle 253 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2022)

A flukey twosie today.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 27, 2022)

Wordle 253 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2022)

Birdie...

Wordle 253 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2022)

Wordle 253 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #34
5️⃣6️⃣
8️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩 ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
Another stupid word I've never heard of.

nerdlegame 39 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟪🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
I seem to get incredibly lucky on these.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 27, 2022)

Daily Octordle #34
5️⃣🕚
4️⃣8️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣🔟
octordle.com
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨 ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜ 🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2022)

Daily Octordle #34
7️⃣🕚
6️⃣8️⃣
5️⃣4️⃣
9️⃣🔟
octordle.com
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 28, 2022)

3 birdies in a row! 

Wordle 254 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

And my best ever quordle! All that time on the practice ground is paying off. 

Daily Quordle #35
6️⃣7️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 28, 2022)

Flukey birdie. 
Wordle 254 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 3/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #35
3️⃣8️⃣
5️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A flukey twosie today.
		
Click to expand...

C’mon, post the squares. 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2022)

nerdlegame 40 2/6

🟪⬛🟪⬛🟪🟪⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I refer back to my earlier comment about getting lucky on these.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another case of 50/50 and choosing the wrong one.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Same as above - steady par but lipped out on the bird, always painful


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 2/6*

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle 254 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 2/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 1, 2022)

Birdie streak over. 
Wordle 255 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #36
4️⃣7️⃣
8️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 1, 2022)

A good bogey I suppose. 
Wordle 255 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2022)

Slope Green at Gramacho caught me out 
Wordle 255 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Silly word.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 1, 2022)

Birdie - funny word for sure!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2022)

Daily Quordle #36
7️⃣6️⃣
5️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩🟨🟨 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Birdie... But ill be honest, I had about 16 practise swings of just making up stupid words before one hit.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Had me thinking more than I like at this time on a Tuesday


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2022)

nerdlegame 41 3/6

🟪⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩🟪🟪
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sunshine (Mar 1, 2022)

That was really tough today! Even though I had a good start. Compared to yesterday which was dead easy.

Wordle 255 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2022)

Daily Octordle #36
8️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣🕛
🕚5️⃣
🔟4️⃣
octordle.com
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ 🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 1, 2022)

Wordle 255 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 2, 2022)

Eagle chance missed. 
Wordle 256 3/6*

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2022)

Solid par
Wordle 256 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Mar 2, 2022)

Fluke...

Wordle 256 2/6*

⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2022)

Oh no double bogey through the Cork factory steam at Silves 5th 
Wordle 256 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 2, 2022)

Similar experience for me - felt lucky to escape with a double bogey in the end. 
Wordle 256 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 2, 2022)

Much better

Daily Quordle #37
7️⃣6️⃣
5️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## BrianM (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Par on the card!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

Holed a long putt for a 4


----------



## JamesR (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 3/6

⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2022)

Daily Quordle #37
6️⃣7️⃣
5️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2022)

nerdlegame 42 3/6

⬛🟪⬛🟪🟪🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟪🟪⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 2, 2022)

Wordle 256 4/6*

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lipped out!


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 2, 2022)

Sometimes I get it in 3 goes, but it takes absolutely ages from start to finish (taking minutes at a time to even think of one possible word). Whereas today it took about a minute from start to finish, but only got it on my last attempt.

Wordle 256 6/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2022)

Daily Octordle #37
🔟4️⃣
8️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣🕚
🕛6️⃣
octordle.com
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨 🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## BrianM (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 3/6

🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2022)

Flukey two this morning.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 3/6

🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 3, 2022)

Safe par
Wordle 257 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #38
8️⃣4️⃣
7️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ 🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 3, 2022)

Back to average. 

Wordle 257 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Sunk a decent one there....


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 3, 2022)

Solid opening par at Vale de Pinta 
Wordle 257 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

My first double bogey... Savage


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2022)

Stared at it for longer than I should have needed to after the 2nd go!

Wordle 257 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2022)

Daily Quordle #38
8️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩 🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨 ⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟨⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

Tough one today.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 3, 2022)

Wordle 257 2/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2022)

nerdlegame 43 3/6

🟩⬛⬛🟪⬛🟪⬛🟩
🟩🟪⬛⬛🟪🟪🟪🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

This one genuinely took ages.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 3, 2022)

First time I've had a go at this version, not sure on the best tactic yet 

Daily Octordle #38
🔟4️⃣
7️⃣9️⃣
6️⃣5️⃣
8️⃣3️⃣
octordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2022)

Daily Octordle #38
9️⃣🔟
7️⃣8️⃣
5️⃣3️⃣
🕛6️⃣
octordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜ ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## BrianM (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 5/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I’ve had an absolute howler here 😂😂


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 4, 2022)

Safe par

Wordle 258 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Cor, quordle was hard today! 
Daily Quordle #39
9️⃣8️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 4, 2022)

Ooh! Best birdie yet as I’ve made a lovely pattern too. 😀

Wordle 258 3/6*

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2022)

On the birdie trail...
Wordle 258 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2022)

Eagle 2 😁 on the 13th at Alto, driver just short of the green and chipped in 
Wordle 258 2/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 4, 2022)

Crikey that was tough for some weird reason!

Wordle 258 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Par


----------



## JamesR (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

Daily Quordle #39
9️⃣6️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

nerdlegame 44 2/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛🟪🟪🟪
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Starting to think I might be a maths genius.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

Daily Octordle #39
🕚4️⃣
🔟6️⃣
🕛7️⃣
9️⃣8️⃣
octordle.com
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨 🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 4, 2022)

Wordle 258 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 5, 2022)

Wordle 259 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Setting a trap!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 5, 2022)

Wordle 259 4/6

🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 5, 2022)

Another steady par, but it could have been so much better. 
Wordle 259 4/6

⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Smashed it! 
Daily Quordle #40
7️⃣6️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 5, 2022)

Boring par
Wordle 259 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

3 in a row...cooking on gas
Wordle 259 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2022)

Another fluked birdie 3 today sees me currently 7 under 4s for 38 'holes'.  Not bad but a lot of flukes in there.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 5, 2022)

Had a right mare, 4 putted just like I did on the 9th at Gramacho yesterday, howling gale with super quick slopey greens is not a great recipe, mind you my mate putted off the 14th 30 yards back the fairway not once but twice as first one got on the green but not enough 😂
Wordle 259 X/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2022)

Wordle 259 4/6

⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2022)

Weird one as took less than a minute...

Wordle 259 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Another fluked birdie 3 today sees me currently 7 under 4s for 38 'holes'.  Not bad but a lot of flukes in there.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 7 under for 39 holes. My opening 66 was followed by a humdrum 72, spoiled by my only 'double bogey'. Good fun though.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 6, 2022)

Wordle 260 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 6, 2022)

Wordle 260 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

More bait...


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 6, 2022)

Second eagle of the day ..

Wordle 260 2/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 6, 2022)

Scruffy par
Wordle 260 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was a bit of a struggle too 
Daily Quordle #41
4️⃣9️⃣
7️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2022)

Solid par at SI 1 @ Vale da Pinta 
Wordle 260 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 6, 2022)

Lovely eagle. 

Wordle 260 2/6*

⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 6, 2022)

Wordle 260 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Good guesswork


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2022)

It's weird how some words are a struggle and yet others a doddle...

Wordle 260 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 6, 2022)

Wordle 260 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2022)

Wordle 260 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wordle 260 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Better late than never! Nice bird


----------



## BrianM (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 7, 2022)

Worked harder for that part than it looks on paper. 

Wordle 261 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Made quite hard work of quordle too. 

Daily Quordle #42
7️⃣5️⃣
4️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 7, 2022)

Not a nice par. 
Wordle 261 4/6*

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2022)

Back on the birdie trail..
Wordle 261 3/6

🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 3/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 2/6

⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## upsidedown (Mar 7, 2022)

Tap in birdie on the par 5 6th @ Vila Sol with wedge from 117 yards 
Wordle 261 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 7, 2022)

Birdie - makes a nice change!

Wordle 261 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2022)

Damn...missed an 18" tap in for a 3...no matter...always happy to walk away with a 4.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 7, 2022)

Wordle 261 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 7, 2022)

Could have eagled that one,  drove the green but picked the wrong letter. Tap in birdie.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 8, 2022)

Almost my first eagle 

Wordle 262 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #43
9️⃣6️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 8, 2022)

Another boring par. 

Wordle 262 4/6*

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 8, 2022)

On a roll!

Wordle 262 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 8, 2022)

As, as they say in NZ 
Wordle 262 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bah! 😤


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 8, 2022)

Too many options after the 2nd guess.


Wordle 262 4/6*

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 3/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 8, 2022)

Wordle 262 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Always struggle on double letters (sorry spoilers)


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Let's see..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 9, 2022)

Ended my short bogey free spell

Wordle 263 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 9, 2022)

Missed a tap in for birdie. 🙄
Wordle 263 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Beat ever quordle though. 
Daily Quordle #44
7️⃣5️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜ 🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2022)

Yikes!

Wordle 263 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😬


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 3/6*

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Steady Par


----------



## BrianM (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2022)

A solid three today.  Fluked 2nd shot but took advantage of it.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2022)

Wordle 263 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Swing another in..


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice birdie but sniff of an eagle there. 
Wordle 264 3/6*

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2022)

A 2 putt par...
Wordle 264 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 4/6

🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 10, 2022)

Solid par. 

Wordle 264 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #45
4️⃣5️⃣
8️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2022)

nerdlegame 50 2/6

🟪⬛⬛🟪⬛🟩⬛🟪
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 10, 2022)

Oh so close but just a tap in birdie 
Wordle 264 3/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 2/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

All the right letters but all in the wrong place :slaps head:


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 10, 2022)

Done in my quickest time ever, probably 10 seconds between first and 3rd attempt. Slightly disappointed that I didn't get it on the 2nd attempt, as my first attempt would have been a world class assist.
Wordle 264 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (Mar 10, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Done in my quickest time ever, probably 10 seconds between first and 3rd attempt. Slightly disappointed that I didn't get it on the 2nd attempt, as my first attempt would have been a world class assist.
Wordle 264 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Very smilar results!

Wordle 264 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 10, 2022)

35 day streak goodnight. 🤣
Wordle 264 X/6

⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 10, 2022)

Had a bit of 'mare today

Wordle 264 5/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Brads (Mar 10, 2022)

Wordle 264 2/6

🟨🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ya dancer 🕺


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2022)

Grinding out those pars..
Wordle 265 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Yikes! 
Wordle 265 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bad day at the office today. 🙄

Daily Quordle #46
9️⃣5️⃣
4️⃣🟥
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 X/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ridiculous word today. How can you lose after having the last 4 right for 4 guesses? First loss in 54 goes, not happy


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 6/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

A close one today. Luckily I chose the correct letter at the end. I thought my 48 streak was coming to an end.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 5/6
Four letters right after 3 goes but too many options, so had to use an 'elimination' word to narrow it down a bit.

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Yikes!
Wordle 265 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bad day at the office today. 🙄

Daily Quordle #46
9️⃣5️⃣
4️⃣🟥
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
		
Click to expand...

You won’t be alone in that. There is a degree of domestic frostiness this morning as Mrs BiM had the last 4 letters correctly placed on her second go but took another 2 goes to get it, I only had 1 right letter wrongly placed from each of my first two goes but got it on the next one. 😁


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 6/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Even on the last guess I was still between 2


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 11, 2022)

Hit the pin, dropped in, nice.
Wordle 265 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 11, 2022)

Disaster darlinnnn
Wordle 265 X/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 11, 2022)

Crickey. Still had a choice from 3 with 1 go left...good guess!

Wordle 265 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 3/6

🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Luckily made the right guess from about 4 options there.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Disaster darlinnnn
Wordle 265 X/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

On the par 5 in 3 and putting for a birdie. But walk off with a blob after 4 putts and throwing your putter in the adjacent pond. 🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 11, 2022)

Stupid hole. Had the last four letters after 2 tries and 4 putted for a 6.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 3/6

🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 11, 2022)

Wordle 265 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 12, 2022)

Sunk a fairly long putt for par. 

Wordle 266 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Back in business with Quordle... just! 

Daily Quordle #47
7️⃣5️⃣
6️⃣9️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Crickey. Still had a choice from 3 with 1 go left...good guess!

Wordle 265 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

That was ridiculous; even if you had the last 4 correct with your first guess there are more words that finish with them than you have guesses remaining. And good luck making up an elimination word with those letters.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 12, 2022)

Close again. 
Wordle 266 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2022)

Another 2 putt par
Wordle 266 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That was ridiculous; even if you had the last 4 correct with your first guess there are more words that finish with them than you have guesses remaining. And good luck making up an elimination word with those letters.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been through and done the Archives..?
At least 2 of the choices have already been used.....


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 12, 2022)

Solid par 
Wordle 266 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 12, 2022)

Wordle 266 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 12, 2022)

Finally, first time getting it on my second attempt  

Wordle 266 2/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2022)

That's better...

Wordle 266 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That was ridiculous; even if you had the last 4 correct with your first guess there are more words that finish with them than you have guesses remaining. And *good luck making up an elimination word *with those letters.
		
Click to expand...

Could have stopped there for me...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2022)

Wordle 266 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2022)

Wordle 266 3/6

🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2022)

Wordle 266 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Been working myself too hard today to be thinking about words.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 13, 2022)

Best quordle yet
Daily Quordle #48
3️⃣4️⃣
6️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨 ⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2022)

Been a while. But after numerous near misses. The elusive eagle has been landed. 

Wordle 267 2/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 13, 2022)

Wordle 267 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Birdie for swinging at


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2022)

Wordle 267 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2022)

Bogey..just like my golf...
Wordle 267 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 13, 2022)

Wordle 267 4/6, Lucky guess.

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 13, 2022)

Was able to make birdie 
Wordle 267 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 13, 2022)

Wind behind, hit the pin and dropped in for flukiest eagle yet. 

Wordle 267 2/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2022)

Wordle 267 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Should have got a birdie here really, the answer was actually more obvious than my third guess.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2022)

Wordle 267 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Have three options for the word, and chose the correct one with the third one.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 13, 2022)

Wordle 267 2/6

⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The stars aligned today!


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 13, 2022)

I'll take a bogey today. Tough one that. 
Wordle 267 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bit better with quordle. 
Daily Quordle #48
4️⃣5️⃣
6️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 2/6

🟩🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2022)

Felt like it could have been better. 

Wordle 268 3/6*

🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 14, 2022)

Standard par
Wordle 268 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Daily Quordle #49
4️⃣7️⃣
5️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 14, 2022)

Annoying 3 putt 
Wordle 268 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Annoying one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 4/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Things getting a bit desperate there  phew


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 6/6, Just and no more 

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2022)

Nice...and the Mrs crashed and burned😛
Wordle 268 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 4/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 14, 2022)

Went the wrong way with my third guess 

Wordle 268 4/6*

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2022)

A fluke or genius insight of a 2 this morning...?  Actually more of a fluke with a wee bit of working it out.


----------



## Brads (Mar 14, 2022)

Wordle 268 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 2/6*

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Knocked it to an inch off the tee. Started with one of my usual openers and got lucky.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 15, 2022)

My first ever eagle 
Wordle 269 2/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #50
6️⃣4️⃣
5️⃣8️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2022)

Made a meal of that one...
Wordle 269 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 15, 2022)

Ooh, twos in a row. 
Wordle 269 2/6*

🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## DaveR (Mar 15, 2022)

Do you guys have a set word you always start with?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 15, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Do you guys have a set word you always start with?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much. I have a couple and gut feel which I start with each day.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Do you guys have a set word you always start with?
		
Click to expand...

Yes…and I have a 2nd I often use if word #1 doesn’t give much…


----------



## DaveR (Mar 15, 2022)

You guys don't give much away 😉😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2022)

Get in!

Wordle 269 2/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I use STARE every day. There are better ones but I remember it so use it!!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 15, 2022)

DaveR said:



			You guys don't give much away 😉😂
		
Click to expand...




Spoiler



There are various words with AE, SLT that work well. Some computer science boffins have run simulations on every possible starting word in the Wordle dictionary.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Get in!

Wordle 269 2/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I use STARE every day. There are better ones but I remember it so use it!!
		
Click to expand...

I use ALERT.  Most times it gives me a decent start.  If I fail on the vowels front with that I’ll usually use SOUND as my #2 go.  Unfortunately I am now in lottery number land as I feel I don’t want to change my #1 just in case…even although it matters not one jot or tittle how many goes it takes me.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 3/6*

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 15, 2022)

I use TRIES and then, if that gives no letters, MOUND. I'm sure there are far better words than these but they are easy to remember and I tend to do it first thing in the morning and my brain doesn't wake up until tea time!


----------



## Ethan (Mar 15, 2022)

Nobody using golfing terms?

BOGEY
SHANK
WEDGE
EAGLE


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 3/6

🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 15, 2022)

I start with RAISE and/or TOUGH, which give all the vowels and some of the main consonants


----------



## Brads (Mar 15, 2022)

Wordle 269 2/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Holy crapolla


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2022)

DaveR said:



			You guys don't give much away 😉😂
		
Click to expand...




JamesR said:



			I start with RAISE and/or TOUGH, which give all the vowels and some of the main consonants
		
Click to expand...

I use ROUTE and SLAIN as the normal two starters, although depending on what the first of them reveals I might then change tack, but those two again give all the vowels and some of the main consonants.  Shamelessly stolen from another Wordler on here, thank you whoever it was that I can't remember 



Ethan said:



			Nobody using golfing terms?

BOGEY
SHANK
WEDGE
EAGLE
		
Click to expand...

Certainly wouldn't use WEDGE or EAGLE as a starter because of the repeated vowel.


----------



## andycap (Mar 15, 2022)

I start with TEARS , RATES or STARE ,  all common letters , currently 100%  and level par


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 16, 2022)

My streak of 66 has finished 😭


----------



## RichA (Mar 16, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			My streak of 66 has finished 😭
		
Click to expand...

I'm out for 52. My first failure.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 16, 2022)

I don't know how to share mine without it showing the words I've tried so won't post it as a spoiler but today I managed to get three letters correct in my first guess all in the wrong place. Second guess I got all five letters correct but all in the wrong place, which I've never seen before. Got it on the third guess.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I use ROUTE and SLAIN as the normal two starters, although depending on what the first of them reveals I might then change tack, but those two again give all the vowels and some of the main consonants.  Shamelessly stolen from another Wordler on here, thank you *whoever it was* that I can't remember
		
Click to expand...

That was me - they contain the ten most common letters in the dictionary.  I used to use those two  (or anagrams of them) but now tend to vary my start with a word of two vowels and three cononants from from them - then tailor choices depending on what's been revealed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 3/6

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 16, 2022)

Unlucky not to get a birdie today
Wordle 270 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #51
4️⃣7️⃣
5️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 16, 2022)

Damn these slopey greens 
Wordle 270 5/6

🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 4/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2022)

Stupid one with way too many options for the start letter


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't know how to share mine without it showing the words I've tried so won't post it as a spoiler but today I managed to get three letters correct in my first guess all in the wrong place. Second guess I got all five letters correct but all in the wrong place, which I've never seen before. Got it on the third guess.
		
Click to expand...

Snap (almost).  I got four with first guess…all in wrong place. Second guess I had all five correct, but all in the wrong place. And yes…got it on third guess.  Not happened before for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Back on the birdies.


----------



## Blakey (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Snap (almost).  I got four with first guess…all in wrong place. Second guess I had all five correct, but all in the wrong place. And yes…got it on third guess.  Not happened before for me.
		
Click to expand...

When you've finished it, it will come up with your stats, there is a share button. Click that, and then paste into the forum reply box.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 X/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩

My first blob.... I could throw my computer at the wall... what a rubbish word


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2022)

Don't normally post this one but it's the first time I've done it by round 10.

Daily Octordle #51
7️⃣3️⃣
🔟6️⃣
8️⃣4️⃣
5️⃣9️⃣
octordle.com
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜ 🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨 ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 16, 2022)

Got last 4 letters after the third go today, had to go with a guess on the last go but got there 😳
52 streak and still going strong 💪


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 4/6

🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 2/6

🟩🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

First time my first word has been an anagram of the answer


----------



## Brads (Mar 16, 2022)

First fail
Crap word with more options for the first letter than allowed guesses in total.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 16, 2022)

Brads said:



			First fail
Crap word with more options for the first letter than allowed guesses in total.
		
Click to expand...

Yip.  Annoyed

Wordle 270 X/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 16, 2022)

Same problem , with a luckier guess.

Wordle 270 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2022)

Buckets!!
Wordle 271 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 3/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 17, 2022)

One of those words that is obvious... after you've got it. 🙄
Wordle 271 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #52
5️⃣4️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜ ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 17, 2022)

Didn’t even think todays word was a proper word. I thought it was slang.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 17, 2022)

My good run ended. 
Wordle 271 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2022)

Nightmare on greens 
Wordle 271 X/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Took me ages!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Brain not working well this morning


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2022)

Found today’s tough, only got it on 6.


----------



## Blakey (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 17, 2022)

Wordle 271 X/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩

🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Wordle 271 X/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩

🤦‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!

Wordle 271 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Wordle 271 X/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩

🤦‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

I would not have thought there were that many words with those three green letters. It took me about 15 minutes to even think of one!


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 17, 2022)

Similar problem!

Wordle 271 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 18, 2022)

Wordle 272 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 18, 2022)

Bounce back eagle 
Wordle 272 2/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2022)

Wordle 272 3/6

🟩⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2022)

Ooh nice.
Wordle 272 2/6*

🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2022)

Get in!

Wordle 272 2/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 18, 2022)

Clever word! Scraped a par after a great drive. 
Wordle 272 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2022)

Drove the green for a 2 foot eagle putt!

Wordle 272 2/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 18, 2022)

Wordle 272 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 18, 2022)

Wordle 272 3/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2022)

Wordle 272 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 18, 2022)

Daily Quordle #53
6️⃣8️⃣
5️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩 ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 18, 2022)

Too many options after the first two guesses again.

Wordle 272 4/6*

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 18, 2022)

What does it have to do with golf? I keep seeing birdies etc being talked about.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 18, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			What does it have to do with golf? I keep seeing birdies etc being talked about.
		
Click to expand...

Someone decided that getting it in 4 guesses was like making a par, so 3 for a birdie etc.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 18, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Someone decided that getting it in 4 guesses was like making a par, so 3 for a birdie etc.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right 🤣


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 19, 2022)

Feels like I'm scrambling for my pars at the moment. 
Wordle 273 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Daily Quordle #54
4️⃣5️⃣
8️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## JamesR (Mar 19, 2022)

Wordle 273 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 19, 2022)

Slow birdie. 

Wordle 273 3/6*

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 19, 2022)

Wordle 273 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 19, 2022)

Left first Bunker shot in the sand 
Wordle 273 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2022)

Wordle 273 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 19, 2022)

Brain had to work for that one!

Wordle 273 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2022)

Wordle 273 3/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 6/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Bogey. I hate words like this. 

Wordle 274 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 20, 2022)

Good drive set up the birdie 
Wordle 274 3/6

🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 20, 2022)

Eurgh. Noticed that from yesterday I have more birdies than pars now. In typical golf form thinking about my score led to a bogey. 🤯

Wordle 274 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 20, 2022)

My 57 run came to an end today😢


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2022)

One of those that seemed to fit my brain!

Wordle 274 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			My 57 run came to an end today😢
		
Click to expand...

Boo. Bet the sweat was pouring at go 6...


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Boo. Bet the sweat was pouring at go 6...
		
Click to expand...

With the letters I had there was just too many choices left and I picked the wrong one.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 20, 2022)

Wordle 274 6/6

Was getting twitchy again 😂
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 3/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 21, 2022)

Steady par

Wordle 275 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 21, 2022)

Just noticed I now have more birdies than pars.

Wordle 275 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 2/6

⬛🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2022)

On a roll...

Wordle 275 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2022)

Chip in Eagle from 80.yards 😁
Wordle 275 2/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2022)

Wordle 275 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

eek!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 22, 2022)

A very tense par. 
Wordle 276 4/6*

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 3/6

🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 22, 2022)

Fairways firming up now
Wordle 276 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 22, 2022)

Funny word...

Wordle 276 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 22, 2022)

Solid par at the last for a 9 under total (which included a double bogey), . Currently 15 under for 54 'holes' after rounds of 66,72,63.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Funny word indeed.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2022)

Poor drive, dodgy 2nd, Seve-esque recovery...
Wordle 276 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 4/6*

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2022)

Wordle 276 5/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Rubbish word.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 23, 2022)

Almost pitched in from 100 yards, but I'll take a tap in birdie any day.


Wordle 277 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 23, 2022)

Unpleasant hole. 

Wordle 277 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 23, 2022)

Up and down from greenside bunker
Wordle 277 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2022)

Lucky to come out of that with a 5.  Tee shot got me nowhere then a couple of loose shots required pragmatic recoveries, but saved with a good long putt.  Or something like that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2022)

One of those weird ones where it's literally half a minute and job done!

Wordle 277 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 6/6
Hacking it about today 😂
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 23, 2022)

Wordle 277 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 2/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Took a punt and their it was.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 24, 2022)

Sunk a 30 foot putt for birdie... and I didn't even line my ball up! 😉

Wordle 278 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 24, 2022)

Eagle chance and missed. 
Wordle 278 3/6*

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2022)

Hope to make few of these at Wellingborough today 
Wordle 278 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2022)

Picked the wrong line, then the wrong pace 
Wordle 278 6/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Hope to make few of these at Wellingborough today
Wordle 278 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Are you doing the Seniors Open? We're playing the back 9 (actually 10) at 9.30. Good luck!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Hope to make few of these at Wellingborough today
Wordle 278 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

PS Greens overseeded and top dressed on Mon/Tue (our first Medal Tues...!) - so don't expect too much


----------



## JamesR (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 24, 2022)

Seem to be on a long run of pars -  Wordle 278 4/6

But, slowly going through the archive and to change the analogy,   just hit 100 not out


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Me too! Are you doing the Seniors Open? We're playing the back 9 (actually 10) at 9.30. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Yes off the 10th at 11.28 😉


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			PS Greens overseeded and top dressed on Mon/Tue (our first Medal Tues...!) - so don't expect too much 

Click to expand...

Ah OK, has to be done so no worries, first time playing and looking forward to it, especially as going to be good weather 😎


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Hit the pin from 100 yards..


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice one putt

Wordle 278 3/6*

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (Mar 24, 2022)

Wordle 278 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2022)

Sunk one from Downtown...
Wordle 279 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2022)

Tricky par. 
Wordle 279 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Forgot that yesterday was my 72nd hole of the Wordle Open and finished at 10 under.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 25, 2022)

Solid. 

Wordle 279 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 25, 2022)

Good par after being in trouble off the tee
Wordle 279 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 25, 2022)

Lipped out for an unlikely birdie. 
Wordle 279 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 25, 2022)

Wordle 279 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 26, 2022)

That got a bit scary!

Wordle 280 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2022)

Wordle 280 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2022)

Another one from downtown
Wordle 280 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 26, 2022)

Sunk a long putt to save par. 

Wordle 280 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2022)

Pragmatic hack out of the rough for my 2nd after a poor tee shot.  Still had to do a tactical layup with 4th shot.  Holed my chip for a 5.

Or something like that…


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 26, 2022)

Eurgh. 
Wordle 280 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 26, 2022)

Wordle 280 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Phew 😥


----------



## BrianM (Mar 26, 2022)

Wordle 280 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 26, 2022)

Wordle 280 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2022)

Was looking like ball was about to lip out but dropped for a par
Wordle 280 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩I


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2022)

Wordle 280 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Missed green and duffed the chip. 😬


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2022)

Ooh. Blokey word again 

Wordle 280 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Canfordhacker (Mar 26, 2022)

Wordle 280 6/6 

My first 6. Took 4 goes to even get a consonant!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 27, 2022)

Wordle 281 3/6
Tricky today.
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes, was a funny one!

Wordle 281 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2022)

Ouch
Wordle 281 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2022)

Nearly chipped in for the birdie
Wordle 281 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 27, 2022)

Tough word today. Always happy with a bogey on SI1! 

Wordle 281 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 27, 2022)

Wordle 281 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2022)

A tough one for sure...

Wordle 281 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2022)

Wordle 281 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2022)

Wordle 281 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Blind guess


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2022)

Wordle 281 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 28, 2022)

My 39 day steak is over. One of those words! 🙄

Wordle 282 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2022)

Wordle 282 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Wordle 282 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Ffs. These are always the most annoying ones. 😤 (Nearly chipped in for eagle, then three putts from two feet!)


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 28, 2022)

Calling that one a par 3 today. 
Wordle 282 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

#Heardle #31

🔊🟩⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️

https://heardle.app  😁


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 28, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Calling that one a par 3 today.
Wordle 282 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Par 3? There are 8 (EIGHT!) possible five-letter words with those last four letters! I'm calling it a par 12!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 28, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Par 3? There are 8 (EIGHT!) possible five-letter words with those last four letters! I'm calling it a par 12!!!
		
Click to expand...

All par 3’s need a bit of luck. 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 28, 2022)

They really should avoid the words that have so many options for the start letter!

Wordle 282 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 28, 2022)

Lipped out again, but happy with a par
Wordle 282 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2022)

Second guess had me all but the first letter…and all four in the right place, and my next four guessed picks from the many possible words were wrong.  A pick up blob on par 5 with a shot is always irritating.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 28, 2022)

Wordle 282 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2022)

Wordle 282 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 28, 2022)

Wordle 282 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Mind ain't working properly...must be the codeine


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice easy tap in.

Wordle 282 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 28, 2022)

Daily Quordle #63
8️⃣9️⃣
7️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜ 🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜ 🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

first effort, quite pleased


----------



## BrianM (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 29, 2022)

Squeaky bum time! 😬

Wordle 283 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 29, 2022)

Another one I shouldn’t be disappointed with but am.

Wordle 283 3/6*

🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 2/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Get in! Drove the green and sank the eagle putt!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2022)

Hmmm. Could see many options again!

Wordle 283 4/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 3/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 29, 2022)

An annoying bogey, just like yestersay when had too many of them to lose 7&6 🙄
Wordle 283 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 29, 2022)

Wordle 283 3/6*

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2022)

Wordle 284 2/6

🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😳😳😳


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 30, 2022)

One of those days.
Wordle 284 5/6*

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm getting tired of these bogeys and doubles! 🙄

Wordle 284 6/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

Nearly one of those!

Wordle 284 6/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 30, 2022)

Hate double bogeys
Wordle 284 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2022)

Another ridiculous one where it became complete guesswork for the final letter...

Wordle 284 5/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 30, 2022)

Wordle 284 4/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bah. Drive the edge of the green then a chip and two putts for par.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2022)

Wordle 284 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2022)

Another one from downtown...
Wordle 284 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 30, 2022)

Bad day on the green

Wordle 284 5/6*

🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 30, 2022)

Wordle 284 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 30, 2022)

Daily Quordle #65
7️⃣4️⃣
3️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩 🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Mar 31, 2022)

Wordle 285 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 31, 2022)

Strange par.

Wordle 285 4/6*

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2022)

Wordle 285 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🤭


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2022)

Was getting a touch anxious there....
Wordle 285 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2022)

Wordle 285 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 31, 2022)

Finally back on the par trail

Wordle 285 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 31, 2022)

Darn frosty green
Wordle 285 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2022)

Funny word (again!)

Wordle 285 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2022)

A huge fail today…🙄


----------



## JamesR (Mar 31, 2022)

Wordle 285 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Mar 31, 2022)

Daily Quordle 66
4️⃣9️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨 🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2022)

i'm starting to get a bit bored by it. I'm 88 not out, will get to 100 and maybe call it day. (watch me fail tomorrow now!!)


----------



## BrianM (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 6/6 - Struggle was real 

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 5/6*

🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Lipped out for an albatross 1 and then 4 putt for a bogey.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2022)

Mmm...Nice bird....
Wordle 286 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 4/6

⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 1, 2022)

Words like this are just silly! Too much luck involved. 

Wordle 286 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 1, 2022)

OK, might walk in now. 
Wordle 286 6/6*

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Junior (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 1, 2022)

Now that's just plain annoying, I blame the glacial group in front
Wordle 286 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 6/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 1, 2022)

Many more of these stupid words and I'm out!

Wordle 286 5/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
like most, close but no cigar until the very last.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2022)

Got it in 3 nae bother at a’ 😉. Then again that simply balances out that I picked up without scoring yesterday.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 1, 2022)

Wordle 286 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 286 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Click to expand...

Wow...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Wow...
		
Click to expand...

April Fool. 

Sadly this was the real one..
Wordle 286 5/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			April Fool. 

Sadly this was the real one..
Wordle 286 5/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You little monkey!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 2, 2022)

Wordle 287 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Got very lucky, never heard of this word before but couldn't make any other words with what I had left, so took a guess!!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2022)

Wordle 287 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 2, 2022)

Eeee... gull ...  
Wordle 287 2/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Decent selection of first word then a straightforward chip in 



BrianM said:



			Wordle 287 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Got very lucky, never heard of this word before but couldn't make any other words with what I had left, so took a guess!!
		
Click to expand...

Are we all looking at the same word each day? Didn't think todays answer was a particularly uncommon word?



Spoiler



Snout


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 2, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Eeee... gull ...
Wordle 287 2/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Decent selection of first word then a straightforward chip in


Are we all looking at the same word each day? Didn't think todays answer was a particularly uncommon word?



Spoiler



Snout




Click to expand...

I thought we were... until I read your post! 🤷‍♂️

First birdie for ages for me, but my word wasn't the same as this one above?

Wordle 287 3/6

🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Mine was...


Spoiler



Trope


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 2, 2022)

Captain's drive in today and new Course manager has greens in amazing condition, new pins and cups with holes painted, chuffed with a 2 on par 3 10th
Wordle 287 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 2, 2022)

Bad putt. Missed two club. 

Wordle 287 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice eagle this morning.
Hope the golf this afternoon goes as well!

Wordle 287 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟨🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 2, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Nice eagle this morning.
Hope the golf this afternoon goes as well!

Wordle 287 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟨🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

It will do... if you mark birdies down as eagles on your card! 😉😂


----------



## Cake (Apr 2, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Eeee... gull ...
Wordle 287 2/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Decent selection of first word then a straightforward chip in


Are we all looking at the same word each day? Didn't think todays answer was a particularly uncommon word?



Spoiler



Snout




Click to expand...

I had that word yesterday


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2022)

Wordle 287 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2022)

Well....I've never heard the word before.....
Spieth-style 3 putt..
Wordle 287 6/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2022)

Wordle 287 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nice word!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2022)

Wordle 287 3/6

🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2022)

Hole in one !!!

Wordle 288 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 3, 2022)

Solid par 

Wordle 288 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

Wordle 288 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 3, 2022)

Back to rubbish. 
Wordle 288 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 3, 2022)

Wordle 288 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (Apr 3, 2022)

tough one for me as I got the last 2 letters on the 2nd go and there were so many options after that, a fortunate double bogey 6 in the end, just enough to stay unbeaten


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2022)

Tricky little blighter...

Wordle 288 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 4, 2022)

Nice little par
Wordle 289 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2022)

Long range birdie putt lipped...
Wordle 289 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 4, 2022)

Standard bogey. 🙄

Wordle 289 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 3/6*

🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 3/6

🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2022)

Funny how some words look wrong when you spell them correctly!

Wordle 289 4/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 4/6*

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2022)

Wordle 289 5/6

🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

I actually would have got this in 4 but I tried to press backspace and accidentally hit enter, because they're the other way round on the other games.


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 5, 2022)

Made hard work of that! 
Wordle 290 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 5, 2022)

Nicely inspired birdie. 
Wordle 290 3/6*

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 3/6

🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2022)

Wordle 290 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 4/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2022)

Tricky par
Wordle 291 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 6, 2022)

Argh darn those 3 putts
Wordle 291 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 6, 2022)

Good one that. Tough hole. 

Wordle 291 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## John Evans 9 (Apr 6, 2022)

Any one else had a hole in one ?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Feel like I holed a long one for bogie.

Wordle 291 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

God, that was awful.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2022)

Brain hurts after that one...

Wordle 291 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Made hard work off that 🙈


----------



## andycap (Apr 6, 2022)

thereis quite a good variant of wordle , called hurdle ,on Arkadium , free to play .  1st round is same as wordle , then a few more rounds that use the previous answer to start the next round , the last round you only get two guesses .


----------



## Blakey (Apr 6, 2022)

Wordle 291 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm blaming an oxygen-starved brain due to covid for my recent slump in form! 

Wordle 292 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 7, 2022)

Good birdie
Wordle 292 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 6/6

🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😟


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2022)

A nicely patterned par. 
Wordle 292 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Chip-in birdie.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2022)

Needed a coffee break before working it out!

Wordle 292 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle 292 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 7, 2022)

First double, still no blobs though lol

Wordle 292 6/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 7, 2022)

I got into Wordle a few months ago, nice quick one time play per day type game. Great concept, means I don't get addicted to my phone every day playing games.

However, now I play Wordle, Worldle, Dordle, Quordle, Octordle and Sedecordle. Now I'm never off my phone.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I got into Wordle a few months ago, nice quick one time play per day type game. Great concept, means I don't get addicted to my phone every day playing games.

However, now I play Wordle, Worldle, Dordle, Quordle, Octordle and Sedecordle. Now I'm never off my phone.
		
Click to expand...

You're missing two of my favourites that I do every day - Heardle and Nerdle.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2022)

Wordle is sufficient for me.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 7, 2022)

I did it in five today. My 98 year old auntie did it in three.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2022)

Pretty birdie. 
Wordle 293 3/6*

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2022)

Nearly some Masters Crystal..
Wordle 293 3/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle 293 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 8, 2022)

Arghh ... after a successful streak of 164 not out, got one wrong today (from the archive). 

After 4 goes there's five possible correct answers. An elimination word can remove three at most. Leaves a 50:50 guess for the final go and I choose the "other" one


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle 293 5/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 8, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Arghh ... after a successful streak of 164 not out, got one wrong today (from the archive). 

After 4 goes there's five possible correct answers. An elimination word can remove three at most. Leaves a 50:50 guess for the final go and I choose the "other" one 

Click to expand...

I did exactly the same thing. I hate words that just become a guess between 3 or 4 possible letters for 1 final slot.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle 293 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 8, 2022)

Steady par

Wordle 293 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2022)

Seriously annoying - at some stage one of these will have me forgetting my daily Wordle!

Wordle 293 5/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle 293 3/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Quick one.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle 293 4/6

Looks more like Tetris

🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 8, 2022)

Argh, need a new putter
Wordle 293 4/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2022)

Oh so close, new putter will need to bed in  😂
Wordle 294 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2022)

Easy birdie. 
Wordle 294 3/6*

🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm an idiot...

Wordle 294 6/6

🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 9, 2022)

Eagled my 72nd hole for a total of 16 under, 272


----------



## JamesR (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 2/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Happy with that result 😃


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 3/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

Wordle 294 5/6

🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 
Stupid game!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 10, 2022)

Had to take an unplayable
Wordle 295 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2022)

Bad putt.
Wordle 295 4/6*

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Wordle 295 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2022)

Hmmm...need more sleep!

Wordle 295 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 10, 2022)

Birdie from the edge of the green

Wordle 295 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 10, 2022)

Wordle 295 3/6

🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

Wordle 295 5/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

My best yet!!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 11, 2022)

Hope to get few if these today at The Berkshire on the Blue
Wordle 296 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 11, 2022)

Good word

Wordle 296 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rooter (Apr 11, 2022)

tomorrow morning gonna be nervy!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 3/6*

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle 296 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## RichA (Apr 11, 2022)

Wordle defeated me today for the second time. 

Quordle equalled my best ever with what I thought were 4 tricky words...
Daily Quordle 77
4️⃣6️⃣
5️⃣3️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2022)

Daily Quordle 77
7️⃣6️⃣
8️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2022)

Wordle 297 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2022)

Wordle 297 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 12, 2022)

Sank a long putt for par

Wordle 297 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2022)

Unpleasant 
Wordle 297 5/6*

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2022)

Wordle 297 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 12, 2022)

Disappointing bogey as prepare to take on Sunningdale
Wordle 297 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2022)

I think I'm losing interest as just put something and think "oh sod it" !

Wordle 297 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2022)

Wordle 297 5/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I think I'm losing interest as just put something and think "oh sod it" !

Wordle 297 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

With over 20 year's worth of words left I'm guessing most of us will get bored before long...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2022)

Wordle 297 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 13, 2022)

nice one from nothing. 
Wordle 298 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 13, 2022)

Scrambling like Scheffler!

Wordle 298 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 13, 2022)

Better - tried to actually concentrate on the task in hand!

Wordle 298 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nice birdie.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2022)

Wordle 298 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2022)

Boom!
Wordle 299 2/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 14, 2022)

Lipped out again. 
Wordle 299 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 14, 2022)

Only my second eagle

Wordle 299 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2022)

Might move on to Spelling Bee 

Wordle 299 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I think I'm losing interest as just put something and think "oh sod it" !

Wordle 297 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Think I'm the same, have started putting random obscure words in to start


----------



## JamesR (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 14, 2022)

Wordle 299 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 15, 2022)

Was slowly working my way through the archive but yesterday found it replaced by a message saying that the NYT has "asked" for the site to be taken down. So no more archive. Makes me wonder if it will be soon that the daily puzzle goes behind a paywall?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle 300 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 15, 2022)

Lucky par. One of those words with multiple options. 

Wordle 300 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle 300 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle 300 3/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 15, 2022)

One of those.
Wordle 300 3/6*

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

And snap!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2022)

Hmmm...irritating.

Wordle 300 5/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle 300 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2022)

Wordle 300 2/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 16, 2022)

Wordle 301 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 16, 2022)

Wordle 301 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2022)

Wordle 301 3/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 16, 2022)

Close!
Wordle 301 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2022)

Better...

Wordle 301 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 16, 2022)

Dont often post, but with an eagle ...
Wordle 301 2/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 16, 2022)

Not my best effort today! 😬

Wordle 301 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 16, 2022)

Wordle 301 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 16, 2022)

Wordle 301 3/6

Cheeky birdie today.

⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 16, 2022)

Yesterday's was irritating.
Wordle 300 5/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Today less so.
Wordle 301 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2022)

Wordle 301 3/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2022)

One of those.....
Wordle 302 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 17, 2022)

Wordle 302 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 17, 2022)

Eagle putt, in the hole, bounced out? 
Wordle 302 3/6*

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2022)

Wordle 302 4/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 17, 2022)

Wordle 302 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2022)

Where did that come from?!

Wordle 302 2/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2022)

Wordle 302 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

My second guess was nonsense, should have just gone for the third guess there.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 17, 2022)

Ha ha nice eagle but had to work for it
Wordle 302 2/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 17, 2022)

My phone died so I had to buy a new one.  On a positive note, I'm now on a 100% winning steak. 
On a negative... it's a double bogey streak!🙄

Wordle 302 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 18, 2022)

Wordle 303 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 18, 2022)

Back to back eagles 😁
Wordle 303 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 18, 2022)

Argh! Really thought that was an eagle when the first tile of row two flipped. 
Wordle 303 3/6*

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 18, 2022)

Hmm! This is getting more like golf all the time... the more I play, the worse I'm getting. 

Wordle 303 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2022)

Hmmm...erratic at the moment!

Wordle 303 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 18, 2022)

Wordle 303 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2022)

Took a bit of thinking but managed a sneaky wee 2 this morning.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 18, 2022)

complete my ton with a  rare  eagle.
Wordle 303 2/6*

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2022)

Wordle 303 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2022)

Wordle 303 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2022)

Wordle 303 2/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 19, 2022)

Eek!

Wordle 304 6/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2022)

On the green in two then picked up after 4 putts and still not holed 🙁


----------



## BrianM (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 19, 2022)

Difficult par. 

Wordle 304 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 19, 2022)

Back on the pars
Wordle 304 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 2/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

Wordle 304 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Not the easiest one. I noticed my dad failed it this morning. 😆


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 304 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Not the easiest one. I noticed my dad failed it this morning. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Three letters in correct places after two…then four incorrect guesses. Find that a little frustrating…but only a little…and the frustration goes quickly…it’s not the end of the world.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me too.  Three letters in correct places after two…then four incorrect guesses. Find that a little frustrating…but only a little…and the frustration goes quickly…it’s not the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Same here...


----------



## CountLippe (Apr 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Same here...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, get letters 2, 4 & 5 and its tough.  Need 1 or 3 first.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Same here...
		
Click to expand...

And another…


----------



## BrianM (Apr 20, 2022)

Wordle 305 5/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟨🟨🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2022)

Boom!
Wordle 305 2/6

🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 20, 2022)

Wordle 305 5/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 20, 2022)

Feels a lucky birdie but had few options. 

Wordle 305 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 20, 2022)

Solid par 
Wordle 305 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2022)

Wordle 305 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
😂😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2022)

Took a bit more care today but still a bogey!

Wordle 305 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 20, 2022)

Wordle 305 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 20, 2022)

Wordle 305 4/6*

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 21, 2022)

Getting bored of this. 3 more to go for 100 streak. Or do I go for 108 and finish a sixth round.

Wordle 306 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 21, 2022)

Argh bogey 
Wordle 306 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Getting bored of this. 3 more to go for 100 streak. Or do I go for 108 and finish a sixth round.

Wordle 306 4/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Likewise found myself not really that bothered as I struggled to get it today … might just knock it on head.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

A bit slow this morning


----------



## Blakey (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 21, 2022)

Wordle 306 3/6*

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 22, 2022)

That was a nice suprise 

Wordle 307 2/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 22, 2022)

Typical twos sweep. You only get them when everyone does. 

Wordle 307 2/6*

⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Junior (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 2/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Im not going to lie.  As it was revealing my first guess i got a little excited.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2022)

Junior said:



			Wordle 307 2/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Im not going to lie.  As it was revealing my first guess i got a little excited.
		
Click to expand...

Wordle 307 2/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Reckon we might have gone for the same word 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2022)

A randomly flukey 2


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

Man, I was chuffed until I've just seen everyone else get it in 2 as well.

Wordle 307 2/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2022)

Is it an easy one or just we all guessed well today??

Wordle 307 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 22, 2022)

Wordle 307 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 22, 2022)

Back on the birds
Wordle 307 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Apr 22, 2022)

The Octordle was a bit weird today.  Did it in 1 

Daily Octordle #88
1️⃣1️⃣
1️⃣1️⃣
1️⃣1️⃣
1️⃣1️⃣
octordle.com


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Is it an easy one or just we all guessed well today??

Wordle 307 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Fairly easy I guess with five of the most common letters in it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 23, 2022)

Classic bogey following up a two. 
Wordle 308 5/6*

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2022)

Wordle 308 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 23, 2022)

Wordle 308 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 23, 2022)

Wordle 308 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 23, 2022)

Scabby par 
Wordle 308 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2022)

Wordle 308 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 23, 2022)

I thought twice about my 3rd go as thought we'd had this word before...

Wordle 308 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2022)

Wordle 308 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 24, 2022)

Wordle 309 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2022)

Wordle 309 5/6, Tough gig 😬

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2022)

Solid 2 today after a run of mill 4 yesterday. Helps when your standard first word gives you last three letters in the right place - bit like creaming a drive downwind on a par 4, hitting green and nailing putt.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 24, 2022)

Birdie to hit 100 streak

Wordle 309 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2022)

Wordle 309 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 24, 2022)

After 1 go, only two words possible. Putted for eagle. Got birdie.
Wordle 309 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 24, 2022)

Could have done with few more of these yesterday 
Wordle 309 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2022)

Wordle 309 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Junior (Apr 24, 2022)

Wordle 309 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2022)

Wordle 309 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2022)

Phew...

Wordle 309 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 25, 2022)

Darn 3 putts 
Wordle 310 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Pleased with that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2022)

I struggle when I have so many letters in the wrong place!

Wordle 310 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 5/6*

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 3/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2022)

Wordle 310 4/6

🟩⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 26, 2022)

Birdie time. 
Wordle 311 3/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 2/6

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2022)

Wordle 311 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 26, 2022)

Looks suspiciously like we had the same first two guesses 

Wordle 311 3/6*

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 27, 2022)

Sigh. I’m still going. Let’s finish a 7th round then. 

Wordle 312 3/6*

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 27, 2022)

Phew

Wordle 312 6/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2022)

Found a bit more patience today...

Wordle 312 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2022)

Anyone tried Heardle??

#Heardle #61

🔉⬛️🟩⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️

https://www.heardle.app


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2022)

Wordle 312 3/6

🟩🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 28, 2022)

Nice. 

Wordle 313 2/6*

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2022)

Hmmm...was close to be one of "those"!

Wordle 313 6/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2022)

Wordle 313 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2022)

Wordle 313 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 28, 2022)

Phew!
Wordle 313 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Anyone tried Heardle??

#Heardle #61

🔉⬛️🟩⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️

https://www.heardle.app

Click to expand...

Been doing it every day for weeks. Usually I either get it on the first go or not at all.  Actually got it second go today though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2022)

Wordle 313 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Been doing it every day for weeks. Usually I either get it on the first go or not at all.  Actually got it second go today though 

Click to expand...

Today was an old person's "never heard of them" for me!!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Today was an old person's "never heard of them" for me!!
		
Click to expand...

Was quite an old song though?? I've no idea how I remembered it, the name just popped into my head so I tried it. Often I type in my first instinct and it doesn't even appear as an option, so if it does appear, I have more confidence that I'm right.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Was quite an old song though?? I've no idea how I remembered it, the name just popped into my head so I tried it. Often I type in my first instinct and it doesn't even appear as an option, so if it does appear, I have more confidence that I'm right. 

Click to expand...

Just looked and yes it was 1994...still none the wiser though! Only my 2nd go so agree it does help if you start to type your guess and that option appears...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just looked and yes it was 1994...still none the wiser though! Only my 2nd go so agree it does help if you start to type your guess and that option appears...
		
Click to expand...

Just played it through and do know it but the name meant nothing!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just played it through and do know it but the name meant nothing!
		
Click to expand...

As I say I've been doing it for several weeks, and it's amazing how many songs you think you know well but actually begin with a completely unfamiliar bit of noise, ha. I swear it's because the radio station cut that part and fade it in!


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 28, 2022)

Wordle 313 4/6*

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle 314 4/6

⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2022)

Mmmm...
Wordle 314 6/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 29, 2022)

Back to back eagles. 😳

Wordle 314 2/6*

🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle 314 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 29, 2022)

Decent par today

Wordle 314 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle 314 3/6

🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle 314 3/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle 314 3/6

🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2022)

Felt easy peasy today  

Wordle 314 3/6

🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			As I say I've been doing it for several weeks, and it's amazing how many songs you think you know well but actually begin with a completely unfamiliar bit of noise, ha. I swear it's because the radio station cut that part and fade it in!
		
Click to expand...

Get in!

#Heardle #63

🔊🟩⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️

https://www.heardle.app


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Get in!

#Heardle #63

🔊🟩⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️

https://www.heardle.app

Click to expand...

Took me two goes, couldn't quite place it on the 1st.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Took me two goes, couldn't quite place it on the 1st.
		
Click to expand...

I got it straight away but had to do that sing it through in my head thing before getting the title...then the artist fell into place


----------



## BrianM (Apr 30, 2022)

Wordle 315 5/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2022)

Wordle 315 5/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2022)

Yeah. Classic end to a birdie, eagle, eagle streak. 

Wordle 315 6/6*

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2022)

Wordle 315 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (May 1, 2022)

Second double following two eagles and level in 4 holes. Just call me Rory. 
Wordle 316 6/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2022)

Wordle 316 6/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 1, 2022)

Wordle 316 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (May 1, 2022)

nasty one today a double bogey for me


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2022)

And the 100 streak arrives..
Wordle 316 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2022)

Wordle 316 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Damn


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2022)

Tricky..

Wordle 316 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 1, 2022)

Wordle 316 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 2, 2022)

Wordle 317 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2022)

Wordle 317 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Jimaroid (May 2, 2022)

Uneventful par to finish my sixth round and head to the clubhouse at 20 under. 

Wordle 317 4/6*

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2022)

One of those - I was getting irked!

Wordle 317 4/6

🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 2, 2022)

Wordle 317 6/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 2, 2022)

Wordle 317 5/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Irritating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2022)

Wordle 317 3/6

🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 3, 2022)

Wordle 318 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2022)

Brain not in gear yet!

Wordle 318 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 3, 2022)

Wordle 318 3/6

🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

Wordle 318 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 4, 2022)

Wordle 319 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2022)

Wordle 319 3/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

Must be an easy one!

Wordle 319 2/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2022)

Wordle 319 5/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Bugger.


----------



## JamesR (May 4, 2022)

Wordle 319 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2022)

Phew, last chance disco today and that’s after I had 3 letters after the first go 😲
Anyway that’s my 100 streak up 🍾


----------



## Imurg (May 4, 2022)

Wordle 319 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (May 4, 2022)

Wordle 319 2/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 5, 2022)

Wordle 320 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (May 5, 2022)

Failed today - left myself with too many possible options which I couldn't whittle down quick enough. But have to say, the answer simply wasn't in my list of options?


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

Wordle 320 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Doh!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2022)

Weirdly tricky one...

Wordle 320 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 5, 2022)

Wordle 320 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Just went for the dullest forumer I know


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2022)

Hmm.

Wordle 320 5/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Wordle 320 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Just went for the *dullest forumer I know*

Click to expand...

Wordle 320 1/6

Thank you 
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2022)

Wordle 320 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Gave that one away 😂😂


----------



## Pants (May 5, 2022)

Easy peasy 

The other one had too many letters


----------



## BrianM (May 6, 2022)

Wordle 321 3/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2022)

Wordle 321 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 6, 2022)

Wordle 321 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 7, 2022)

Wordle 322 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2022)

Wordle 322 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2022)

Wordle 322 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2022)

Wordle 323 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2022)

Wordle 323 5/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2022)

Wordle 323 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 9, 2022)

Wordle 324 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (May 9, 2022)

Wordle 324 2/6

🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Wordle 324 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 9, 2022)

Wordle 324 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 10, 2022)

Wordle 325 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2022)

Wordle 325 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 10, 2022)

Wordle 325 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Crickey, that seemed harder than it should have been!


----------



## BrianM (May 11, 2022)

Wordle 326 5/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 11, 2022)

Wordle 326 4/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2022)

Wordle 326 3/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2022)

Wordle 326 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2022)

Wordle 327 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2022)

Wordle 327 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## backwoodsman (May 13, 2022)

Anyone else having difficulty getting in today? Mine seems stuck on yesterday's solution.


----------



## SatchFan (May 13, 2022)

Wordle 328 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

Wordle 328 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 13, 2022)

Wordle 328 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 13, 2022)

Wordle 328 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 14, 2022)

Wordle 329 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 14, 2022)

Wordle 329 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2022)

Wordle 329 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2022)

Wordle 330 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2022)

Wordle 331 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2022)

Wordle 331 4/6


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 16, 2022)

Wordle 331 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2022)

I‘ve changed from getting the word in the fewest goes, to trying to get it as quickly as I can…with the only constraint being that I get it in six goes or less - the number of goes not mattering.


----------



## ExRabbit (May 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I‘ve changed from getting the word in the fewest goes, to trying to get it as quickly as I can…with the only constraint being that I get it in six goes or less - the number of goes not mattering.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you never share the wordle result from the app? I can only ever remember you saying what you did.

Wordle 332 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2022)

Too many bogeys lately, better day today!

Wordle 332 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Why do you never share the wordle result from the app? I can only ever remember you saying what you did.

Wordle 332 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Because I don’t use the app and more to the point…I don’t see the point.  Who honestly wants to know how I did it, or didn’t - especially now that I don’t care how many goes it takes me.  And I don’t feel the need.

However and FWIW, I didn‘t get today’s, was just a bit too hasty with my 5th and 6th guesses and missed the obvious  👍


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2022)

Wordle 332 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 17, 2022)

Wordle 332 4/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2022)

On a roll, of sorts!

Wordle 333 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Whereditgo (May 18, 2022)

First one for a few days......

Wordle 333 2/6*

🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2022)

Wordle 333 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2022)

Wordle 333 6/6

Made hard work off that….

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2022)

Wordle 334 3/6

🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2022)

Thought it was going to be one of those irritating ones...

Wordle 334 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2022)

Wordle 334 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 19, 2022)

Wordle 334 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 20, 2022)

Wordle 335 4/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2022)

Not bad...about 2min 30secs.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 20, 2022)

Found that tricky...

Wordle 335 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2022)

Wordle 335 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 20, 2022)

Wordle 335 4/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Didn't think I was gonna get it, then had an epiphany


----------



## BrianM (May 21, 2022)

Wordle 336 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

Wordle 337 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 22, 2022)

Wordle 337 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2022)

Today's done in 54 seconds.  A new record for me that I might well struggle to beat.


----------



## BrianM (May 23, 2022)

Wordle 338 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

Wordle 338 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2022)

Oof...6mins 30secs.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oof...6mins 30secs.
		
Click to expand...

Took me a while and more brain power this morning for sure.


----------



## JamesR (May 23, 2022)

Wordle 338 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2022)

Boom...47secs.

Yesterday's was tough and yesterday's golf was rubbish.  Today's was bangin',  maybe I should play today.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Boom...47secs.

Yesterday's was tough and yesterday's golf was rubbish.  Today's was bangin',  maybe I should play today.
		
Click to expand...

Also smashed it - but haven't played golf  

Wordle 339 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2022)

Wordle 339 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2022)

Wordle 339 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Moving those two letters around was getting annoying.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 25, 2022)

Phew...

Wordle 340 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (May 25, 2022)

Phew indeed ...

Wordle 340 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2022)

A quite quickly at 1'06".  No hits first guess; two in their beds second, then a quick dash to complete.


----------



## Orikoru (May 25, 2022)

Wordle 340 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 25, 2022)

Wordle 340 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 26, 2022)

Wordle 341 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2022)

Wordle 341 2/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Nice.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2022)

Wordle 341 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2022)

3'17" today.  

1st guess had two correct plus one and against the clock that actually, in a weird way, complicates things as my head is reluctant to ignore what is already correct.


----------



## BrianM (May 27, 2022)

Wordle 342 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (May 27, 2022)

Wordle 342 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2022)

1'15" bit of thought but not a lot


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2022)

Must be an easier one...

Wordle 342 3/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 27, 2022)

Wordle 342 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 28, 2022)

Wordle 343 3/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2022)

Oof…4’45” and a bit tough as got stuck with 3 letters and limited options to find proper words to throw at it.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2022)

Funny word...

Wordle 343 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2022)

Wordle 343 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (May 29, 2022)

Probably spent the longest ever on this one!

Wordle 344 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2022)

Wordle 344 4/6

🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 29, 2022)

Wordle 344 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Only my third. Beginner's luck?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Probably spent the longest ever on this one!

Wordle 344 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Likewise...certainly of late...8'50"


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2022)

Wordle 344 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

What the hell is that? Had to use a crossword solver as I couldn't think of a single word that even fit the letters I had.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 344 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

What the hell is that? Had to use a crossword solver as I couldn't think of a single word that even fit the letters I had.
		
Click to expand...

Not a Roy Orbison fan then https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Bayou


----------



## IanMcC (May 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 344 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

What the hell is that? Had to use a crossword solver as I couldn't think of a single word that even fit the letters I had.
		
Click to expand...

That is akin to filing down jigsaw pieces to make them fit.


----------



## TerryA (May 29, 2022)

It”s the title of a Roy Orbison song ’Blue ?????


----------



## ExRabbit (May 30, 2022)

Wordle 345 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (May 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 344 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

What the hell is that? *Had to use a crossword solver* as I couldn't think of a single word that even fit the letters I had.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that kind of missing the point of doing the challenge?


----------



## BrianM (May 30, 2022)

Wordle 345 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

Wordle 345 2/6

⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Isn't that kind of missing the point of doing the challenge?







Click to expand...

I meant, given the letters I had and the letters that weren't in it, I couldn't think of a single word that fit hence I couldn't advance the game. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 30, 2022)

Well…about 8secs, and given 1st guess is always the same word got on first guess.  Going to struggle to beat that.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 30, 2022)

Struggled!

Wordle 345 4/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (May 31, 2022)

Wordle 346 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2022)

All letters after 3 and a couple of quick guesses, but all in wrong order, and took me to 3’24” to reorder…🙄


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2022)

Wordle 346 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2022)

Wordle 346 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (May 31, 2022)

a fortuitous 2 for me today

Wordle 346 2/6*

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2022)

Wordle 347 4/6 - Too many choices 

⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I meant, given the letters I had and the letters that weren't in it, I couldn't think of a single word that fit hence I couldn't advance the game. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

But you now have a streak that you couldn't finish on your own. That's why I wondered why you used a solver.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 1, 2022)

Wordle 347 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2022)

Almost made a mess there...
Wordle 347 2/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 1, 2022)

Wordle 347 6/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Too many choices, like yesterday. I got MA_OR. Tried major on guess 5, not that. Mayor on guess 6, no, it was Manor. Not fair!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

Done in 1’06” - pretty straightforward though had two choices for last letter and chose wrong one…only delayed me completing by a few seconds.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 1, 2022)

Been a while since a birdie!

Wordle 347 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			But you now have a streak that you couldn't finish on your own. That's why I wondered why you used a solver.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not just going to leave it blank and get on with my day am I??


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

Wordle 347 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 2, 2022)

Wordle 348 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2022)

4’03” … quite tricky.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2022)

Trickey indeed...some words just don't resonate.

Wordle 348 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Trickey indeed...some words just don't resonate.

Wordle 348 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't help when it gives you a "W" in the wrong place & you fail to use it. Another failure after getting my first three right. 😕


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2022)

Wordle 348 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 3, 2022)

Wordle 349 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2022)

Wordle 349 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2022)

Wordle 349 2/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Wooo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

Just over a minute…


----------



## BrianM (Jun 4, 2022)

Wordle 350 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2022)

2’15” A lucky guess to get it and a bit slower.  I def slow down when I get a few letters correct but in wrong places in the first couple of guesses.  They make me think…and that’s problematic 🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			2’15” A lucky guess to get it and a bit slower.  I def slow down when I get a few letters correct but in wrong places in the first couple of guesses.  They make me think…and that’s problematic 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. The more letters, in the wrong place, the harder I find it!

Wordle 350 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto. The more letters, in the wrong place, the harder I find it!

Wordle 350 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

We could just ignore these ‘right but wrong’ letters, but I find doing so to be nigh on impossible.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2022)

Wordle 350 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2022)

Wordle 351 3/6 - Literally about 30 seconds today.

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

Wordle 351 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2022)

2’16”.  Again too many letters in wrong place slowed me down…🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2022)

Wordle 351 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Dear oh dear


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2022)

Wordle 352 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2022)

Wordle 352 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2022)

I was thinking this was going to be a fail!

Wordle 352 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2022)

2'15" but took all six goes to get it,


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Wordle 352 6/6

Nearly one of those!

⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 7, 2022)

Wordle 353 2/6 - Lucky second guess today!!

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 7, 2022)

In 45" after a moment's thought


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2022)

Wordle 353 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 7, 2022)

Just me struggling today then!

Wordle 353 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 8, 2022)

Wordle 354 4/6 - One of them.....

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 8, 2022)

Grrrr...

Wordle 354 5/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2022)

...and yet...3'56"...one of 'them' for me


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2022)

Wordle 354 5/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

*Groan*


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 9, 2022)

Wordle 355 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Enjoyed that one.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 9, 2022)

Wordle 355 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2022)

A brisk 1'30"


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 9, 2022)

Phew - just me who struggled then!!

Wordle 355 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 9, 2022)

Wordle 355 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Shot in the dark today


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

Wordle 355 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

FFS


----------



## JamesR (Jun 9, 2022)

Wordle 355 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2022)

Wordle 356 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Stupid word!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2022)

Only got it as there weren't many other options. Have to say it's a word I haven't come across...

Wordle 356 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 10, 2022)

Wordle 356 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 10, 2022)

A tricky 5’25”


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2022)

How very annoying...

Wordle 357 X/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2022)

Wordle 357 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 11, 2022)

Wordle 357 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 11, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 357 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Bad move on try 2, what were you thinking? 😕


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 11, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Bad move on try 2, what were you thinking? 😕
		
Click to expand...

I always use two starter words.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 11, 2022)

Wordle 357 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2022)

Wordle 357 2/6

🟨⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 11, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			I always use two starter words.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a good idea? Does anybody else do this?


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 11, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Is that a good idea? Does anybody else do this?
		
Click to expand...

I picked it up from someone else in this thread - the two words contain all of the vowels and 5 of the other most commonly used letters.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			I picked it up from someone else in this thread - the two words contain all of the vowels and 5 of the other most commonly used letters.
		
Click to expand...

I use the same two starter words as I do it against the clock -  not being bothered how many goes I take as long as I get it in 6 or less.  Today was a typical 2’05” job.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 12, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Is that a good idea? Does anybody else do this?
		
Click to expand...

Wordle 358 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 12, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 358 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

As they say in wordle "Impressive"


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 12, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 358 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Touché  30 seconds! 

Wordle 358 2/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 12, 2022)

Wordle 358 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2022)

Wordle 358 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 13, 2022)

Wordle 359 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2022)

Took a moment of thought but 51"


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2022)

Hmmmm

Wordle 359 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2022)

Wordle 359 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 14, 2022)

Early bird

Wordle 360 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2022)

Get in!!

Wordle 360 2/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 14, 2022)

Yup…26”


----------



## JamesR (Jun 14, 2022)

Wordle 360 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Get in!!

Wordle 360 2/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

We often seem to do similar!

Wordle 360 2/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 14, 2022)

Wordle 360 4/6 - Must try harder judging by everyone else’s efforts today😬

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Junior (Jun 14, 2022)

Daily Quordle 141
4️⃣5️⃣
2️⃣3️⃣
quordle.com
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨 🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Wordle 360 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Retiring from wordle and quordle now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2022)

1’12” and I didn’t even know for sure that the word existed…


----------



## BrianM (Jun 15, 2022)

Wordle 361 4/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2022)

Funny one...

Wordle 361 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 15, 2022)

Had to look it up after I got it. 
Wordle 361 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2022)

Wordle 361 5/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2022)

Wordle 361 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

What the hell is that?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Had to look it up after I got it.
Wordle 361 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

The prettiest symmetrical Wordle attempt I've ever seen, bravo. 😁


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 16, 2022)

Bad start again today

Wordle 362 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2022)

Wordle 362 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 



Spoiler



I didn't think they would have another one starting with A so soon after they had one the other day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 16, 2022)

Took a while - just couldn't see it...

Wordle 362 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2022)

Wordle 362 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 17, 2022)

4 goes seems my way at the moment!

Wordle 363 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2022)

3rd guess lucky in 46 secs.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 18, 2022)

Went from puzzling to the only word possible

Wordle 364 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 18, 2022)

Wordle 364 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Took some doing this morning 

Wordle 364 6/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 18, 2022)

Wordle 364 5/6 - Tricky one today!!

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 18, 2022)

Flipping heck!

Wordle 364 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 18, 2022)

Eek!

Wordle 364 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2022)

Wordle 365 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2022)

Oh my word I'm thick this morning!

Wordle 365 X/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2022)

Wordle 365 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 20, 2022)

Wordle 366 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice way to bring up the 150 streak
Wordle 366 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 20, 2022)

Get in! Two minutes. 

Wordle 366 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2022)

Wordle 366 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 20, 2022)

Hmmm. Well I thought about it at least!

Wordle 366 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 20, 2022)

Wordle 366 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 21, 2022)

Wordle 367 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛🟨🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 21, 2022)

Better!

Wordle 367 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2022)

Wordle 367 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Niblick (Jun 22, 2022)

Wordle 368 3/6

⬜🟦⬜🟦⬜
⬜⬜🟦🟦🟧
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 22, 2022)

The word describes how I found it today. Took a long time! 

Wordle 368 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

Wordle 368 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 23, 2022)

Wordle 369 4/6

Annoying after a solid start!!

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 23, 2022)

Shot in the dark! 


Wordle 369 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2022)

Wordle 369 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## TerryA (Jun 23, 2022)

Wordle 369 3/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Niblick (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟦⬜
🟦⬜🟧🟦🟦
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## TerryA (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2022)

Wordle 370 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 25, 2022)

Wordle 371 3/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 25, 2022)

Started with a lucky guess
Wordle 371 3/6

⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 25, 2022)

Weird word for some reason!

Wordle 371 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2022)

Wordle 371 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2022)

Wordle 372 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2022)

Ooh  

Wordle 372 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 26, 2022)

Wordle 372 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Shot in the dark


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2022)

Wordle 372 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

That was annoying, the correct answer was actually more obvious than my third guess, ha.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 27, 2022)

Wordle 373 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 27, 2022)

Wordle 373 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2022)

Wordle 373 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2022)

Wordle 374 5/6 - One of them....

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 28, 2022)

Woo hoo!

Wordle 374 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

Wordle 374 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

So close to the eagle.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2022)

Weird. Got it in seconds BUT took a few goes!

Wordle 374 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Weird. Got it in seconds BUT took a few goes!

Wordle 374 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

"Weird", that's the word I started with! 

Wordle 374 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jun 29, 2022)

Wordle 375 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2022)

Where did that come from? Not even sure it was a word when I tried it!

Wordle 375 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 29, 2022)

This one took a long time! 

Wordle 375 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2022)

Wordle 375 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 
Easy


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 29, 2022)

Phew!

Wordle 375 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 30, 2022)

Wordle 376 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another funny one!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 30, 2022)

Wordle 376 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2022)

Grrr. Thought of it earlier but then thought "they wouldn't..."

Wordle 376 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Grrr. Thought of it earlier but then thought "they wouldn't..."

Wordle 376 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

I was sweating too

Wordle 376 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2022)

Wordle 376 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Argh! First instinct was correct then changed the first letter when I shouldn't have.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 1, 2022)

Bit of a head-scratcher.

Wordle 377 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 1, 2022)

Wordle 377 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2022)

Well I got it…


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 1, 2022)

Tricky one

Wordle 377 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2022)

Ooh I changed my start word...

Wordle 377 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2022)

Wordle 377 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

What the hell?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 377 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

What the hell?
		
Click to expand...

A piebald horse.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A piebald horse.
		
Click to expand...

I thought bean...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 1, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I thought bean...
		
Click to expand...

Right as well 😀


----------



## BrianM (Jul 2, 2022)

Wordle 378 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 2, 2022)

Wahay! 

Wordle 378 2/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 2, 2022)

Crikey...phew!

Wordle 378 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 2, 2022)

Wordle 378 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 3, 2022)

Mmm...

Wordle 379 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Niblick (Jul 3, 2022)

Wordle 379 4/6

⬜🟦🟦🟦⬜
🟦🟦🟦⬜⬜
⬜🟧⬜🟧🟦
🟧🟧🟧🟧🟧


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2022)

Wordle 379 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2022)

The last line took FOREVER

Wordle 379 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2022)

Brain hurts!

Wordle 379 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2022)

Spoiler Alert…

I’m afraid I’ve got rather bored of Wordle…still doing it but losing interest.  So thinking of a song triggered by the word, and today I’m with Elkie Brookes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2022)

Wordle 379 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 4, 2022)

Wordle 380 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 4, 2022)

20 seconds, first guess

Wordle 380 2/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 4, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 380 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You get up earlier than I do (or go to bed later 😀)


----------



## BrianM (Jul 4, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You get up earlier than I do (or go to bed later 😀)
		
Click to expand...

I'm in work for 5, after my handover my first job off the day is a cup of coffee and Wordle


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2022)

Wordle 380 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2022)

Better - one of those I rattled through in seconds  

Wordle 380 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 5, 2022)

Wordle 381 5/6 - Made hard work off that!!

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 5, 2022)

Some bad guesses here

Wordle 381 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2022)

Hmmm.

Wordle 381 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 6, 2022)

Wordle 382 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 6, 2022)

Is this a record? 14 wrong letters in three goes. And symmetrical too! 
Wordle 382 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2022)

Crikey!

Wordle 382 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2022)

Wordle 382 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Dear oh dear.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 6, 2022)

Wordle 382 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 7, 2022)

Where are you today @BrianM? 

Wordle 383 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2022)

Wordle 383 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Tricky word.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2022)

Feels like they're getting trickier...

Wordle 383 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 7, 2022)

Wordle 383 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 7, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Where are you today @BrianM?

Wordle 383 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

That’s me off work for 3 weeks now 😂😂
I got the grass cut first thing though 🤣🤣


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 7, 2022)

Hate these!

Wordle 383 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2022)

Wordle 384 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2022)

Yikes.

Wordle 384 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2022)

Wordle 384 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 8, 2022)

Wordle 384 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2022)

about 10secs, 15secs max. I use same first two words and they gave me all letters with three in correct positions.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2022)

Get in!

Wordle 385 2/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2022)

Wordle 385 3/6

🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 9, 2022)

Wordle 385 4/6 🙈🙈

⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 10, 2022)

First one today  

Wordle 386 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 10, 2022)

Wordle 386 4/6

🟩🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 10, 2022)

Wordle 386 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 11, 2022)

Oo er!

Wordle 387 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2022)

Sneaky..

Wordle 387 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2022)

Wordle 387 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Bah.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 11, 2022)

Wordle 387 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 12, 2022)

Woo hoo!

Wordle 388 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 12, 2022)

Wordle 388 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2022)

Wordle 388 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rooter (Jul 12, 2022)

My first ever LOSS!!! It was one of 'those' words today and had 

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Played 180, win rate 99%, current streak 0....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 12, 2022)

Brain fart and typo day - must concentrate!!

@Rooter - looking at your result I'd probably have crashed even with more thought!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 13, 2022)

Funny how often the first guess is the right one. 

Wordle 389 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2022)

Better today. Think I'm getting bored as I think something and just put it down - without much thought!

Wordle 389 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 13, 2022)

Wordle 389 4/6

That was a pretty boring word tbh.

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 13, 2022)

Wordle 389 2/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Wordle 390 6/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 14, 2022)

Wordle 390 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2022)

Wordle 390 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Beedee (Jul 14, 2022)

Wordle 390 X/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 14, 2022)

Wordle 390 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 15, 2022)

Chipped it in for an unlikely birdie!

Wordle 391 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 15, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Chipped it in for an unlikely birdie!

Wordle 391 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 15, 2022)

I was bunkered on this one for a while

Wordle 391 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2022)

Wordle 391 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Pffft.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 15, 2022)

Topical...

Wordle 391 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

Wordle 391 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 16, 2022)

Wordle 392 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 16, 2022)

Wordle 392 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2022)

Not sure where that guess came from!

Wordle 392 4/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2022)

Wordle 392 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2022)

Wordle 393 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2022)

Wordle 393 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 17, 2022)

Wordle 393 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2022)

Wordle 393 6/6 🙈

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 18, 2022)

Wordle 394 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2022)

Grrr...

Wordle 394 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2022)

Wordle 394 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 18, 2022)

Wordle 394 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2022)

Wordle 395 5/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2022)

Wordle 395 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2022)

Better...

Wordle 395 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 19, 2022)

Wordle 395 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 19, 2022)

Wordle 395 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 20, 2022)

The end of a streak of 44. Too many choices at the end. 

Wordle 396 X/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2022)

Hate these ones!

Wordle 396 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2022)

Wordle 396 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 20, 2022)

Wordle 396 X/6 - Failed, too many choices in the end 🤬

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Hate these ones!

Wordle 396 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Blakey (Jul 20, 2022)

Wordle 396 5/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

#Heardle #146

🔊🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜

https://spotify.com/heardle


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 20, 2022)

Wordle 396 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Only a couple of options for me really after the first two words, but can see why it was a problem.


----------



## Pants (Jul 20, 2022)

Got lucky I guess.

Wordle 396 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 21, 2022)

Wordle 397 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Happy with that one!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2022)

Better - topical too!

Wordle 397 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 21, 2022)

Wordle 397 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

Wordle 397 3/6


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 22, 2022)

That was an odd one!

Wordle 398 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2022)

Wordle 398 4/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 22, 2022)

An odd one indeed - although feeling rather pleased with myself 

Wordle 398 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2022)

Wordle 398 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Annoying.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			An odd one indeed - although feeling rather pleased with myself 

Wordle 398 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Also got it in three and had the same feelings


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 23, 2022)

Wordle 399 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Another head-scratcher.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 23, 2022)

Wordle 399 3/6 - Easy one for the Highlanders 😂😂

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 23, 2022)

Thought this was going badly wrong so pleasantly surprised!

Wordle 399 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2022)

Wordle 399 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Why was that so hard??


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 24, 2022)

Complete guess, just trying out some more vowels

Wordle 400 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Complete guess, just trying out some more vowels

Wordle 400 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Well done! I was getting madder by the second!

Wordle 400 4/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2022)

Wordle 400 4/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 24, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Well done! I was getting madder by the second!

Wordle 400 4/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

They deliberately choose words that share vowels


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2022)

Wordle 400 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Jul 24, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			They deliberately choose words that share vowels
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Got 3 correct in line 2 and was lucky to get it in 6.  With the letters I had in line 2 there were over 70 possibilities


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2022)

Wordle 401 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2022)

Wordle 401 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 25, 2022)

Wordle 401 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 26, 2022)

20 seconds this morning. Funny how sometimes the right word jumps into your head. 

Wordle 402 2/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2022)

Wordle 402 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Wow


----------



## BrianM (Jul 26, 2022)

Wordle 402 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2022)

I was more methodical but...

Wordle 402 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2022)

One of these bleedin’ irritating ones where I quickly get all but first letter in the right place and I don‘t choose the first letter before I run out.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One of these bleedin’ irritating ones where I quickly get all but first letter in the right place and I don‘t choose the first letter before I run out.
		
Click to expand...

Just got there in time.

Wordle 402 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 27, 2022)

Wordle 403 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2022)

Wordle 403 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 27, 2022)

Wordle 403 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 28, 2022)

Wordle 404 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 28, 2022)

Wordle 404 5/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

Wordle 404 3/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 28, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 404 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Early bird today!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 28, 2022)

Wordle 404 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 29, 2022)

Wordle 405 6/6 🙈

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2022)

A more common word but weirdly not easy...for me anyhow!

Wordle 405 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2022)

Wordle 405 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Blakey (Jul 29, 2022)

Wordle 405 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 29, 2022)

Wordle 405 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2022)

Wordle 406 5/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 30, 2022)

Wordle 406 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2022)

Wordle 406 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jul 31, 2022)

Wordle 407 6/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 31, 2022)

Wordle 407 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2022)

Weird how my third guess was way less common a word than the fourth...

Wordle 407 4/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 31, 2022)

Wordle 407 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 1, 2022)

Wordle 408 6/6 - Seem to be scraping by at the moment.

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 1, 2022)

Wordle 408 3/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 1, 2022)

Took a bit longer than it should have

Wordle 408 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2022)

Same as yesterday, tried a much less common word first!

Wordle 408 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2022)

Wordle 408 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 2, 2022)

Wordle 409 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 2, 2022)

Wordle 409 X/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2022)

Tough one.

Wordle 409 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2022)

Wordle 409 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 3, 2022)

Tempted to go for an eagle, but there were just to many options, so made sure I'd (hopefully) have a tap-in birdie. And it wasn't near a gimme even then!

Wordle 410 3/6

⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 3, 2022)

Wordle 410 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 3, 2022)

Got it in 6 is popular. Really struggled with this one.

Wordle 409 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 3, 2022)

Easy one today

Wordle 410 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## NearHull (Aug 3, 2022)

Wordle 410 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


😀🏆🚀👏
takes a bow

i always start with the same two words, but in random order, really pleased that I went this way today!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 3, 2022)

Irritating!

Wordle 410 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2022)

Wordle 410 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 4, 2022)

Wordle 411 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 4, 2022)

Tough one!

Wordle 411 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2022)

Tough although not many options (just tricky finding one at all)!

Wordle 411 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Tough although not many options (just tricky finding one at all)!

Wordle 411 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! 

Wordle 411 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2022)

Wordle 411 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 5, 2022)

Last chance saloon!

Wordle 412 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 5, 2022)

Wordle 412 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2022)

Bad start but it at least eliminated a lot of letters

Wordle 412 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2022)

Not sure where the last guess came from as was looking tricky!

Wordle 412 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure where the last guess came from as was looking tricky!

Wordle 412 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You can't have had many letters left!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You can't have had many letters left!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Was struggling to find a word at all!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Indeed. Was struggling to find a word at all!
		
Click to expand...

That's sometimes the best way


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2022)

Wordle 412 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Must be a golf fan at Wordle, we already had 'wedge' the other week didn't we.


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 6, 2022)

Wordle 413 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2022)

Wordle 413 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 6, 2022)

Tricky today, had to choose a letter I knew didn't fit to give me a clue. 

Wordle 413 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 6, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 413 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




BrianM said:



			Wordle 413 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You folks get up early / go to bed late!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2022)

Made harder work of that than it should have been. Resorted to trying every letter left in the one space and when I got to the one it is - doh!

Wordle 413 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2022)

Wordle 413 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

Another of those 4-putts!

Wordle 414 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 7, 2022)

Wordle 414 4/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Aug 7, 2022)

Wordle 414 2/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I don’t normally bother sharing these days…but I was happy with this morning’s effort.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 7, 2022)

Is this a record? Managed to get all 5 letters in the wrong place. 

Wordle 414 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2022)

I could sense it was going to be one of those so happy to get it first try!

Wordle 414 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2022)

Wordle 414 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 8, 2022)

Wordle 415 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 8, 2022)

Wordle 415 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2022)

Wordle 415 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2022)

Wordle 415 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 9, 2022)

Wordle 416 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 9, 2022)

Wordle 416 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 9, 2022)

Last letter took a while. 

Wordle 416 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 9, 2022)

Wordle 416 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2022)

Wordle 416 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 10, 2022)

Wordle 417 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 10, 2022)

Wordle 417 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 10, 2022)

Frustration! 

Wordle 417 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 10, 2022)

Almost one of those!

Wordle 417 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2022)

Wordle 417 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Lost concentration on my 2nd guess and didn't use the yellow letter from the 1st one. 🤔


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 11, 2022)

Wordle 418 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Annoying because I went for the less obvious answer for the third guess because I thought they would want me to go for the easier one!


----------



## BrianM (Aug 11, 2022)

Wordle 418 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2022)

Plonker!

Wordle 418 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 11, 2022)

Had to try a word I knew didn't fit on 5 just to give myself a clue

Wordle 418 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2022)

Wordle 418 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 12, 2022)

Wordle 419 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Pretty chuffed with getting there in 4!


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2022)

Wordle 419 3/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 12, 2022)

Struggled...

Wordle 419 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2022)

Wordle 419 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 13, 2022)

Eek!

Wordle 420 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 13, 2022)

Wordle 420 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 13, 2022)

Annoying! 

Wordle 420 X/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2022)

Not sure where that came from!

Wordle 420 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2022)

Wordle 420 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2022)

Wordle 421 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 14, 2022)

Tricky one

Wordle 421 4/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 14, 2022)

Very tricky...

Wordle 421 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2022)

Wordle 421 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 14, 2022)

Only just got there again!

Wordle 421 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 15, 2022)

Wordle 422 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 15, 2022)

Better!

Wordle 422 3/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 15, 2022)

Sometimes you just get lucky. 20 seconds today. 

Wordle 422 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2022)

I seem to be getting it in 4 every day now.

Wordle 422 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 16, 2022)

Wordle 423 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 16, 2022)

Wordle 423 5/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 16, 2022)

Bit harder this morning

Wordle 423 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 16, 2022)

Pleased with that as felt like a tricky one!

Wordle 423 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2022)

Wordle 423 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 17, 2022)

A bit inspired there!

Wordle 424 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 17, 2022)

Wordle 424 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 17, 2022)

Woo hoo! 

Wordle 424 2/6

🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2022)

Wordle 424 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2022)

Wordle 424 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 18, 2022)

Wordle 425 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 18, 2022)

Harder than it should have been.  Stopped using one of the letters I knew was included.

Wordle 425 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2022)

Wordle 425 2/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 18, 2022)

Funny word!

Wordle 425 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Funny word!

Wordle 425 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Not if you're a Duane Eddy fan 🎸


----------



## BrianM (Aug 18, 2022)

Wordle 425 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 19, 2022)

Wordle 426 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Oh hum!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 19, 2022)

I was shocked when no. 3 wasn't  right 🤷‍♀️

Wordle 426 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 19, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 426 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Oh hum!
		
Click to expand...

Bet you made the same mistake as me on guess no. 4.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 19, 2022)

Wordle 426 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2022)

Annoying...

Wordle 426 X/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2022)

Wordle 426 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Annoying...

Wordle 426 X/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
		
Click to expand...

Bet I know what your last try was!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Bet I know what your last try was!
		
Click to expand...

I was convinced it was all it could be...but was wrong!


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 20, 2022)

Wordle 427 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I enjoyed that one!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 20, 2022)

Had a knack of getting letters in the wrong place today. 

Wordle 427 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 20, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 427 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I enjoyed that one!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't,  my brain hurts!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2022)

Weird how it goes - easy for me today (for a change)!

Wordle 427 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 20, 2022)

Wordle 427 3/6

⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2022)

Wordle 427 2/6

🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 21, 2022)

Wordle 428 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 21, 2022)

Don't know how that came together so suddenly. Scratched my head to think of anything for a while. 

Wordle 428 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 21, 2022)

Not bad...

Wordle 428 4/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 21, 2022)

Wordle 428 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2022)

Wordle 428 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Rubbish.


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 22, 2022)

Wordle 429 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I deserved that one!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 22, 2022)

That took a lot longer than it should have! 

Wordle 429 6/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

Wordle 429 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 22, 2022)

Not bad..

Wordle 429 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 22, 2022)

Wordle 429 5/6 - 20 mins later 😂😂

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 23, 2022)

Another of them...

Wordle 430 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 23, 2022)

Guess no. 2 was inspired! 

Wordle 430 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2022)

Phew...

Wordle 430 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 23, 2022)

Wordle 430 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Wordle 430 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 24, 2022)

Wordle 431 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 24, 2022)

Wordle 431 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 24, 2022)

Wordle 431 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2022)

Wordle 431 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Bit of a shout from nowhere that time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2022)

Wordle 431 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 25, 2022)

Wordle 432 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wordle 432 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2022)

Wordle 432 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

FFS!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2022)

Hmmm. Didn't take my time!

Wordle 432 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 25, 2022)

Wordle 432 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 26, 2022)

Back-to-back birdies!  (Or has that term been banned now?)

Wordle 433 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 26, 2022)

I sometimes surprise myself! 

Wordle 433 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2022)

Wordle 433 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

Wordle 433 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 26, 2022)

Wordle 433 4/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 27, 2022)

Wordle 434 4/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 27, 2022)

Just couldn't get it today. 

Wordle 434 X/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 27, 2022)

Wordle 434 5/6, Had one 🙈

⬛🟨🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 27, 2022)

Took an age to get the final answer!

Wordle 434 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2022)

Wordle 434 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 28, 2022)

Wordle 435 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 28, 2022)

Took a while. 

Wordle 435 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 28, 2022)

Wordle 435 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2022)

Still doing it but now not bothered how long it takes or how many goes, well not bothered as long as I get it in 6 or less.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 28, 2022)

Looks like 5 is the number today??

Wordle 435 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2022)

Wordle 435 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 29, 2022)

Wordle 436 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 29, 2022)

I have started with guess no. 2 for weeks but thought I'd try something different today. Doh! 

Wordle 436 2/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 29, 2022)

Found this tricky!

Wordle 436 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2022)

Wordle 436 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2022)

Wordle 436 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 30, 2022)

Wordle 437 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Had all 5 letters in my usual 2 first words, which is pretty unusual! Anyone following me could get a hole in one!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 30, 2022)

Bit of a struggle today

Wordle 437 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 30, 2022)

Phew...

Wordle 437 6/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2022)

Wordle 437 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2022)

Wordle 437 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
⬛🟨🟩🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 31, 2022)

Yet another of those ones!

Wordle 438 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 31, 2022)

That's better! 

Wordle 438 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 31, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Yet another of those ones!

Wordle 438 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

I made a better guess at letter 4.😊


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

Wordle 438 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Aug 31, 2022)

Wordle 438 3/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 31, 2022)

Wordle 438 4/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 1, 2022)

Wordle 439 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 1, 2022)

I only got this by literally trying every combination of the last two letters. I didn't even know that guess 4 was a word! 

Wordle 439 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2022)

Wordle 439 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 1, 2022)

Tricky...

Wordle 439 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 2, 2022)

Wordle 440 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 2, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I only got this by literally trying every combination of the last two letters. I didn't even know that guess 4 was a word!

Wordle 439 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Guess no. 4 yesterday was "funic". Didn't even know it was a word. Look it up.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 2, 2022)

Wordle 440 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

Wordle 440 2/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Woo, first 2 for a while.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 3, 2022)

Wordle 441 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 3, 2022)

Another where I wasn't left with many choices

Wordle 441 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 3, 2022)

I thought I was going to crash out...

Wordle 441 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2022)

Wordle 441 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2022)

Wordle 442 3/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 4, 2022)

Was good at getting letters in the wrong place today

Wordle 442 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2022)

Phew. I find it so hard when I have most of the letters in the wrong place!

Wordle 442 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2022)

Wordle 442 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2022)

Wordle 443 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2022)

Wordle 443 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Stab in the dark that was.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 5, 2022)

Bit of head scratching today. 

Wordle 443 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 443 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Stab in the dark that was.
		
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2022)

Wordle 443 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## louise_a (Sep 5, 2022)

Wordle 443 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I had a nice 3 today


----------



## BrianM (Sep 6, 2022)

Wordle 444 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 6, 2022)

So many possibilities! 

Wordle 444 X/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2022)

Whoop whoop!

Wordle 444 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2022)

Wordle 444 5/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

That took too long. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2022)

Wordle 445 4/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 7, 2022)

Wordle 445 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2022)

Wordle 445 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 7, 2022)

A very rare twosie today.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

Wordle 445 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 8, 2022)

Wordle 446 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 8, 2022)

Another multiple choice job, nothing in the wrong place! 

Wordle 446 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 8, 2022)

Wordle 446 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2022)

Still had a few options on the last go...picked the right one!

Wordle 446 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Still had a few options on the last go...picked the right one!

Wordle 446 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Class😀


----------



## BrianM (Sep 9, 2022)

Wordle 447 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 9, 2022)

Bit of a struggle today 

Wordle 447 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2022)

Ooh quick one today!

Wordle 447 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 9, 2022)

Wordle 447 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 10, 2022)

Wordle 448 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 10, 2022)

Tried "Queen" for starters. Well, it might have been. 

Wordle 448 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2022)

Struggled!

Wordle 448 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2022)

Wordle 449 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 11, 2022)

Came surprisingly easy

Wordle 449 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2022)

Wordle 449 4/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 12, 2022)

Wordle 450 4/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 12, 2022)

Lots of head scratching today

Wordle 450 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 12, 2022)

Crikey...

Wordle 450 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2022)

Wordle 450 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Annoying


----------



## BrianM (Sep 13, 2022)

Wordle 451 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 13, 2022)

This took ages, even with only one letter to find! 

Wordle 451 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2022)

Wordle 451 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 13, 2022)

Wordle 451 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 14, 2022)

Wordle 452 5/6 - Made a Dogs dinner of that!!

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 14, 2022)

Wordle 452 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 14, 2022)

Tricky

Wordle 452 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2022)

Wordle 452 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 15, 2022)

Wordle 453 4/6

Went away from my normal 2 words first to try for an eagle - epic fail!

⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 15, 2022)

Couldn't think of a single word ending with the last three letters. I was just opening up the crossword solver app when it came to me

Wordle 453 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## TerryA (Sep 15, 2022)

Wordle 453 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2022)

Ooh - get in!

Wordle 453 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 15, 2022)

Wordle 453 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 15, 2022)

Wordle 453 3/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 16, 2022)

This was a nasty one

Wordle 454 X/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 16, 2022)

What the heck?!

Wordle 454 X/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			What the heck?!

Wordle 454 X/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
		
Click to expand...

They got us good today 😒


----------



## BrianM (Sep 16, 2022)

Wordle 454 X/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2022)

Wordle 454 X/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩 

What the hell? That's not even a word I've heard of.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 16, 2022)

It got Me and Fundy too... Twitter is exploding!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 16, 2022)

Well at least we all feel better about not getting it!


----------



## BrianM (Sep 17, 2022)

Wordle 455 3/6 - Back on track after yesterdays nightmare 😂😂

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 17, 2022)

Phew indeed! 

Wordle 455 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 17, 2022)

Better - 1 day winning streak!

Wordle 455 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2022)

Wordle 455 2/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Better than yesterday. 👀


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lucky strike. Thought it was going to be one of those multiple choice jobs. 

Wordle 456 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 18, 2022)

Better...are they feeling bad for breaking so many streaks?!

Wordle 456 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 18, 2022)

Wordle 456 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2022)

Wordle 456 2/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 19, 2022)

20 second job today 

Wordle 457 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

Wordle 457 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2022)

Wordle 457 3/6

🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

😠


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 20, 2022)

Wordle 458 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 20, 2022)

Wordle 458 5/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 20, 2022)

Just couldn't see it for ages!

Wordle 458 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2022)

Wordle 458 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Bah


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 21, 2022)

Wordle 459 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 21, 2022)

Wordle 459 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 21, 2022)

Wordle 459 5/6

⬛🟨🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 21, 2022)

It's like my golf - birdie, double etc!!

Wordle 459 6/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2022)

Wordle 459 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 22, 2022)

Birdie at last!

Wordle 460 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 22, 2022)

Wordle 460 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2022)

Grrrr...

Wordle 460 5/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 22, 2022)

Wordle 460 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Grrrr...

Wordle 460 5/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

I hate ones like that 🙁


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

Wordle 460 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Third guess was dumb.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 23, 2022)

Wordle 461 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 23, 2022)

Wordle 461 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 23, 2022)

Wordle 461 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2022)

Wordle 461 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 23, 2022)

Wordle 461 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 24, 2022)

Grrr - didn't use my usual second word because of an eagle chance - had two words in mind, chose the one I thought less likely - should have chosen the easier one lol!

Wordle 462 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2022)

Wordle 462 6/6

⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2022)

Wordle 462 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 24, 2022)

Another 20 second job

Wordle 462 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Sep 24, 2022)

Wordle 462 2/6

🟩🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

That was pure luck


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 25, 2022)

Took longer than it should have, I must admit. 

Wordle 463 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2022)

Whoop whoop - go me  

Wordle 463 2/6

🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 25, 2022)

Wordle 463 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2022)

Wordle 463 5/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 26, 2022)

Wordle 464 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 26, 2022)

Wordle 464 4/6

🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Whoop whoop - go me 

Wordle 463 2/6

🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Must admit, that's a good performance


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 26, 2022)

Anything but this today! 

Wordle 464 5/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2022)

Wordle 464 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2022)

Wordle 464 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Dear oh dear.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 27, 2022)

Wordle 465 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 27, 2022)

Stumped for a while today

Wordle 465 5/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 27, 2022)

Wordle 465 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2022)

Wasn't expecting guess 3 to be right!

Wordle 465 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Wasn't expecting guess 3 to be right!

Wordle 465 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Same..

Wordle 465 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 28, 2022)

Wordle 466 5/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2022)

Wordle 466 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 28, 2022)

Difficult getting letters in the right place today. 

Wordle 466 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2022)

Sneaky...

Wordle 466 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2022)

Did anyone elses Wordle suddenly have extra large text today?? Kept having to scroll from the board to the letters to see them all...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2022)

Wordle 466 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

That wasn't easy.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 29, 2022)

Wordle 467 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 29, 2022)

Not bad - annoyingly large text again!

Wordle 467 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2022)

Wordle 467 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Birdie putt lipped out.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 29, 2022)

Another of those multiple choice jobs! 

Wordle 467 6/6

🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sep 30, 2022)

Wordle 468 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 30, 2022)

Chipped in for an Eagle! 🦅

Wordle 468 2/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2022)

Thought it was turning into one of those!

Wordle 468 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 30, 2022)

Guessed the missing letter correctly first time for once!

Wordle 468 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2022)

Wordle 468 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 1, 2022)

Wordle 469 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 1, 2022)

Wordle 469 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 1, 2022)

Wordle 469 5/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 1, 2022)

The lie in didn't sharpen my brain

Wordle 469 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2022)

Wordle 469 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

I hate these ones.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 2, 2022)

Wordle 470 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 2, 2022)

Multiple choice strikes again! 

Wordle 470 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 470 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 2, 2022)

Wordle 470 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2022)

Wordle 470 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 2, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			How?
		
Click to expand...

Ultimately a guess, but sometimes when you’ve used so many letters that aren’t right, it can be staring you in the face 😀


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 470 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Nice symmetrical one 😁


----------



## BrianM (Oct 3, 2022)

Wordle 471 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 3, 2022)

Wordle 471 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 3, 2022)

Wordle 471 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2022)

Phew...

Wordle 471 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2022)

Wordle 471 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 4, 2022)

Wordle 472 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 4, 2022)

Grrrr..

Wordle 472 5/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 4, 2022)

Wordle 472 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2022)

Wordle 472 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Air shot off the tee but still made birdie.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 4, 2022)

Wordle 472 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## CountLippe (Oct 4, 2022)

Absolutely ridiculous today, if you get the last 4 letters.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2022)

Wordle 472 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 5, 2022)

Wordle 473 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 5, 2022)

Mmmm

Wordle 473 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 5, 2022)

Wordle 473 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 5, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 473 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




ExRabbit said:



			Mmmm

Wordle 473 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




Maninblack4612 said:



			Wordle 473 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

All made the same incorrect guess on #4


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 5, 2022)

Going rate today then!

Wordle 473 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

Wordle 473 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 473 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Show off


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Show off 

Click to expand...

Ha!
If you think that's showing off....
Wordle 473 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Show off 

Click to expand...

I think it's funny which words suit different people's brains. Sometimes I struggle and my wife gets it easily, and vice versa. Depends on what word you start with as well I guess. Since I'm a loser I've seen a video on best words to begin with (that eliminate the most options) and I've since selected 'trace' since it has common letters, plus the C being there gives you a chance of a hit on all the words like 'mat*c*h' and 'bla*c*k' etc. On yesterday's word, being 'bough', I knew it wasn't tough, cough or rough because those first three letters are all in my start word. 😄


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's funny which words suit different people's brains. Sometimes I struggle and my wife gets it easily, and vice versa. Depends on what word you start with as well I guess. Since I'm a loser I've seen a video on best words to begin with (that eliminate the most options) and I've since selected 'trace' since it has common letters, plus the C being there gives you a chance of a hit on all the words like 'mat*c*h' and 'bla*c*k' etc. On yesterday's word, being 'bough', I knew it wasn't tough, cough or rough because those first three letters are all in my start word. 😄
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I like trace - might change to that (recently changed to adieu but not sure I like it)!!


----------



## BrianM (Oct 6, 2022)

Wordle 474 3/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 6, 2022)

I was a bit dim today, I'm afraid, like the Wordle

Wordle 474 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬜


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 6, 2022)

Wordle 474 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

Wordle 474 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 7, 2022)

Wordle 475 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 7, 2022)

Second failure in a row & not displaying properly on my tablet! 

Wordle 475 X/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 7, 2022)

Wordle 475 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2022)

Wordle 475 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 
🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 7, 2022)

Wordle 475 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 8, 2022)

Wordle 476 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 8, 2022)

American spelling - unfair! 

Wordle 476 5/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 8, 2022)

Hmmm...

Wordle 476 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2022)

Wordle 476 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 8, 2022)

American spelling clue helped! 

Wordle 476 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 9, 2022)

That was a funny one!

Wordle 477 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 9, 2022)

Wordle 477 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 9, 2022)

Another Americanism! Can we have an English version please? 

Wordle 477 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 9, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			American spelling clue helped! 

Wordle 476 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 9, 2022)

Wordle 477 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Oct 9, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You're welcome!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2022)

Wordle 477 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 10, 2022)

Wordle 478 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 10, 2022)

Wordle 478 5/6 - Made hard work of that!!

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 10, 2022)

That took a long, long time. 

Wordle 478 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 10, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 478 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You're a good guesser!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 10, 2022)

Wordle 478 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 10, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You're a good guesser!
		
Click to expand...

It was a funny one - I put the three letter where I thought they were most likely to be, and the word popped out straight away for once.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2022)

Wordle 478 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 11, 2022)

A bit like yesterday!

Wordle 479 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 11, 2022)

Wordle 479 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 11, 2022)

Weird how I always choose the less common word first...until they use the less common one!

Wordle 479 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 11, 2022)

Wordle 479 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2022)

Wordle 479 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2022)

While ago I changed tack again on how I approach this.  I have three set words and they go straight in.  I then try and get it on 4th go. More often than not I succeed.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 12, 2022)

That must have been the longest I have spent on getting there - I doubt there could have been another word possible, but I had to go through the remaining alphabet many times.

Wordle 480 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 12, 2022)

Wordle 480 6/6 - Took me an age as well today, just couldn't see it!!

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 12, 2022)

Back on form. Didn't take too long today. 

Wordle 480 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 12, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			That must have been the longest I have spent on getting there - I doubt there could have been another word possible, but I had to go through the remaining alphabet many times.

Wordle 480 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

There was another, more obvious one, which I got on guess 4!



BrianM said:



			Wordle 480 6/6 - Took me an age as well today, just couldn't see it!!

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Youre lucky, there was another, more obvious one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2022)

Grrr...

Wordle 480 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2022)

Wordle 480 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 12, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			There was another, more obvious one, which I got on guess 4!



Youre lucky, there was another, more obvious one.
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to reveal that other word later then - I'm not going back over it!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2022)

Failed today…had plenty of letters but didn’t twig the first letter.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 13, 2022)

Easy birdie this time - wish golf was as easy! 

Wordle 481 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 13, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			There was another, more obvious one, which I got on guess 4!



Youre lucky, there was another, more obvious one.
		
Click to expand...

So what was it then?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 13, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			So what was it then?
		
Click to expand...

Tonic v Ionic


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 13, 2022)

Wordle 481 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 13, 2022)

Wordle 481 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟨
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2022)

Feel like I should have got this one guess sooner...

Wordle 481 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

Wordle 481 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 13, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Tonic v Ionic
		
Click to expand...

The 'T' had been ruled out in my first word.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 14, 2022)

On a roll still!

Wordle 482 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 14, 2022)

Wordle 482 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 14, 2022)

Wordle 482 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 14, 2022)

Wordle 482 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2022)

Wordle 482 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 15, 2022)

Birdie run finished in spectacular fashion with a 4-putt! 

Wordle 483 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Could have been worse too!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 15, 2022)

What a lot of words end in those four letters! 

Wordle 483 X/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 15, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Birdie run finished in spectacular fashion with a 4-putt! 

Wordle 483 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Could have been worse too!
		
Click to expand...

See #2407!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			What a lot of words end in those four letters!

Wordle 483 X/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

And I too failed to guess the right one…🙄


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2022)

Sorry Guys
Wordle 483 2/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 15, 2022)

Boo. 

Wordle 483 X/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 15, 2022)

Wordle 483 4/6

🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

One of those annoying ones with too many possibles so I entered a third guess with 3 of those possible letters to eliminate them quicker. 😆


----------



## fenwayrich (Oct 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 483 4/6

🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

One of those annoying ones with too many possibles so I entered a third guess with 3 of those possible letters to eliminate them quicker. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Wise tactic. My 236 word unbeaten run has ended, although I could have got it in 3


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 16, 2022)

Wordle 484 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 16, 2022)

Wordle 484 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 16, 2022)

Where did that come from?? I was seeing an irritating too many options day, but guessed right first time...

Wordle 484 2/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2022)

Wordle 484 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 17, 2022)

Wordle 485 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Easiest ever from my starting words.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 17, 2022)

Wordle 485 2/6 - Cracking bit of luck today 😀

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 17, 2022)

Thought it was going to be another one of those! 

Wordle 485 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

Wordle 485 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Is that a word??


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 17, 2022)

Didn't know it was a word so just guessing...

Wordle 485 4/6

🟩🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 18, 2022)

Wordle 486 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 18, 2022)

Wordle 486 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 18, 2022)

Amazing that you can get one letter in all the wrong places

Wordle 486 5/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 18, 2022)

Wordle 486 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 19, 2022)

Another where I couldn't see another option very easily after my first two words.

Wordle 487 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 19, 2022)

Wordle 487 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 19, 2022)

Wordle 487 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2022)

Wordle 487 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 19, 2022)

Not much luck at the start, but an inspired guess. 

Wordle 487 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 20, 2022)

First two words on a roll again.
Wordle 488 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 20, 2022)

Discovered a word I'd never heard of while trying every combination of three letters. Clue, letters 3 & 5 aren't X & E. Brain just not working this morning. 

Wordle 488 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2022)

Wordle 488 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 20, 2022)

Wordle 488 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 21, 2022)

Only just!

Wordle 489 6/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 21, 2022)

Was turning into another one of those! 

Wordle 489 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2022)

Not bad...

Wordle 489 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 21, 2022)

Wordle 489 5/6

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2022)

Wordle 489 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Ffs 😆


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 22, 2022)

Wordle 490 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2022)

Wordle 490 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 22, 2022)

Eagle! 

Wordle 490 3/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Wordle 490 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




BrianM said:



			Wordle 490 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




Maninblack4612 said:



			Eagle!

Wordle 490 3/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Easy one today?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 22, 2022)

I think one of this with few options so a bit easier?

Wordle 490 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 23, 2022)

That was a strange one!

Wordle 491 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh dear! 

Wordle 491 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2022)

Not sure where guess three came from - but thankful it popped into my head!

Wordle 491 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 23, 2022)

Wordle 491 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2022)

Uncommon if not unusual combination…


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 24, 2022)

Wordle 492 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 24, 2022)

My daughter glanced at this one & got it immediately

Wordle 492 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2022)

Struggled today!

Wordle 492 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 25, 2022)

Very lucky there - lots of options!

Wordle 493 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 25, 2022)

Wordle 493 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 25, 2022)

Wordle 493 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 25, 2022)

Phew...

Wordle 493 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Oct 25, 2022)

Wordle 493 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Out of nowhere it came to me


----------



## BrianM (Oct 25, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Wordle 493 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Out of nowhere it came to me
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking you were just posting a smilie face 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2022)

Wordle 493 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Stupid game


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 26, 2022)

Didn't use my normal second word as there was an eagle chance!

Wordle 494 3/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2022)

Not bad...

Wordle 494 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 26, 2022)

Still struggled with the last letter for a bit. 

Wordle 494 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2022)

Wordle 494 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 26, 2022)

Wordle 494 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2022)

Wordle 495 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 27, 2022)

Wordle 495 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2022)

Wordle 495 2/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2022)

Grrr...

Wordle 495 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 28, 2022)

Wordle 496 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 28, 2022)

Wordle 496 4/6 - Could be tricky today..

⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 28, 2022)

Wordle 496 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2022)

Wordle 496 4/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2022)

Wordle 496 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 29, 2022)

Wordle 497 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 29, 2022)

Wordle 497 5/6

🟨⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛🟨🟨
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟨
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 29, 2022)

Wordle 497 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 29, 2022)

Brain not working today. Only got this by literally trying every combination of letters (I thought) three times. Longest think yet. 

Wordle 497 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2022)

Wordle 497 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Fairly tricky.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 30, 2022)

Wordle 498 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 30, 2022)

Wordle 498 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2022)

That was tough...

Wordle 498 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 30, 2022)

I should do these later in the day when my brain is working. Mind yo, I learned another two new words today. 

Wordle 498 6/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			That was tough...

Wordle 498 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Or as easy as 1,2,3


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 31, 2022)

Wordle 499 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Oct 31, 2022)

Wordle 499 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 31, 2022)

Not too obvious today 

Wordle 499 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2022)

Wordle 499 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2022)

Not sure where the final guess came from!

Wordle 499 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 1, 2022)

Wordle 500 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 1, 2022)

Not a common word in the English language

Wordle 500 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2022)

Weird one. Didn't even think it was a word but if it was it used up some letters!

Wordle 500 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2022)

Wordle 500 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 1, 2022)

Wordle 500 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 2, 2022)

Wordle 501 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 2, 2022)

Wordle 501 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 2, 2022)

Could have got it in two! 

Wordle 501 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2022)

Thought it would be ironic if it was right, and it was 

Wordle 501 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2022)

Wordle 501 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2022)

Wordle 502 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟨🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 3, 2022)

Wordle 502 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2022)

Quite possibly my quickest ever.  My first two words gave me all the letters in the right order but with two not quite in the right place. Effectively did it in two.👍


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2022)

Wordle 502 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 3, 2022)

Took me an age!

Wordle 502 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 3, 2022)

Wordle 502 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 4, 2022)

Wordle 503 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 4, 2022)

Wordle 503 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 4, 2022)

Wordle 503 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 4, 2022)

Annoyed at myself - tried the first two letters but didn't see it until two goes later...

Wordle 503 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2022)

Wordle 503 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 5, 2022)

Oo er...

Wordle 504 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 5, 2022)

Wordle 504 2/6

⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 5, 2022)

Didn't take long today

Wordle 504 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 5, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 504 2/6

⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Impressive!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 5, 2022)

Get in!

Wordle 504 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2022)

Wordle 504 4/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 5, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Impressive!
		
Click to expand...

First word made it - Bread!!
I've used the same starting word from the very start, I'm scared to change in case I miss my hole in one


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 6, 2022)

A bit easier today!

Wordle 505 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 6, 2022)

Wordle 505 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 6, 2022)

Phew indeed! Could have been a lot of words, I could think of two more off the top of my head. 

Wordle 505 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			First word made it - Bread!!
I've used the same starting word from the very start, I'm scared to change in case I miss my hole in one 

Click to expand...

You were on the right track today 😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 6, 2022)

So weirdly spooky - changed first word and will say no more 

Wordle 505 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			So weirdly spooky - changed first word and will say no more 

Wordle 505 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Also had my first twosie for ages today.  My default first word gave me 4/5 and though none in right place a quick shuffle and done.👍


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2022)

Wordle 505 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

I can't believe it. I used to use that word as a starting word, but I changed a while back. I've missed my chance of a hole in one!


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 7, 2022)

Wordle 506 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 7, 2022)

Wordle 506 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 7, 2022)

Wordle 506 4/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2022)

Wordle 506 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Annoying.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2022)

Girls on fire!

Wordle 506 2/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 8, 2022)

Boom!

Wordle 507 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 8, 2022)

Wordle 507 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 8, 2022)

Wordle 507 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2022)

Always a little frustrating when 3rd word has me four out of five correct and it takes to 6th to get the word.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2022)

Eagle streak ended!

Wordle 507 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2022)

Wordle 507 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 9, 2022)

Wordle 508 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 9, 2022)

Wordle 508 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 9, 2022)

Wordle 508 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2022)

Wordle 508 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2022)

Wordle 508 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 10, 2022)

Woo hoo - first eagle!

Wordle 509 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 10, 2022)

Oh dear! Another one of those 🙁

Wordle 509 X/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 10, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Woo hoo - first eagle!

Wordle 509 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

And I got a net double bogey.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 10, 2022)

Wordle 509 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 10, 2022)

Wordle 509 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Annoying!


----------



## BrianM (Nov 10, 2022)

Wordle 509 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 11, 2022)

Back to reality!

Wordle 510 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 11, 2022)

Wordle 510 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 11, 2022)

"Phew" is the word! 

Wordle 510 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2022)

Wordle 510 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2022)

Wordle 510 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 12, 2022)

Made a bad mistake on 3rd, but recovered to make par.

Wordle 511 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 12, 2022)

That's better! 

Wordle 511 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 12, 2022)

Weird when 4th guess was a word I didn't even know...

Wordle 511 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 12, 2022)

Wordle 511 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬛🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2022)

Wordle 511 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 13, 2022)

Wordle 512 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 13, 2022)

Wordle 512 4/6 - Tricky..

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 13, 2022)

Knew the word, had to look up what it meant

Wordle 512 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2022)

Yikes!

Wordle 512 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 14, 2022)

Wordle 513 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2022)

Wordle 513 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 14, 2022)

Wordle 513 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 14, 2022)

Not bad - a quick one!

Wordle 513 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2022)

phew!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2022)

Wordle 513 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 15, 2022)

Wordle 514 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 15, 2022)

Wordle 514 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛🟨🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 15, 2022)

Remarkably quick today. 

Wordle 514 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2022)

Wordle 514 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2022)

Wordle 514 5/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Bah!!


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 16, 2022)

Got lucky on 5th guess as there were plenty of other options.

Wordle 515 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 16, 2022)

Good at getting them in the wrong order today

Wordle 515 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 16, 2022)

Wordle 515 4/6, Poor effort in the end 🤬

🟩🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2022)

Wordle 515 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2022)

No longer do it for fewest guesses as was taking it too serious and getting me a bit frustrated.   I can do without that, so just do it to see if I can get it in 6 (or less).  Today was 5 …success.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

Yikes. 

Wordle 515 6/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 17, 2022)

I should have tried for the eagle!

Wordle 516 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 17, 2022)

There, that was quick! 

Wordle 516 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2022)

Wordle 516 2/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Boom! Eagle. 😄


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 17, 2022)

Wordle 516 4/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 17, 2022)

Wordle 516 3/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 18, 2022)

That was a weird one - could only think of one word for my 3rd guess though.

Wordle 517 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 18, 2022)

Wordle 517 6/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟨🟨⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2022)

Well that was unusual - in four.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 18, 2022)

Another word I'd never heard of

Wordle 517 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2022)

What the hell?! Kept randomly guessing...

Wordle 517 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2022)

Wordle 517 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Weird one. Two duffs to start but jarred it from 150 yards for par. 😂


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 19, 2022)

Wordle 518 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 19, 2022)

Wordle 518 4/6

⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 19, 2022)

Wordle 518 4/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 19, 2022)

Wordle 518 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Nov 19, 2022)

I don't normally gloat 

Wordle 518 2/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Just a lucky guess.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2022)

Wordle 518 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 20, 2022)

Yuk - at least one more option available at the last guess.

Wordle 519 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 20, 2022)

Wordle 519 5/6 🙈🙈

🟩🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 20, 2022)

Yuk indeed. Could see this being a very frustrating start to the day!

Wordle 519 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 20, 2022)

Wordle 519 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 20, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Yuk - at least one more option available at the last guess.

Wordle 519 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Yuk indeed. Could see this being a very frustrating start to the day!

Wordle 519 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Another one of those!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 20, 2022)

Indeed…one of those sixers.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2022)

Wordle 519 4/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Hate these ones!


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 21, 2022)

Pretty pleased with that one!

Wordle 520 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 21, 2022)

Wordle 520 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 21, 2022)

A massive "Phew!" to start the week

Wordle 520 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2022)

Wordle 520 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2022)

Wordle 520 6/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Trickiest one for a while


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 21, 2022)

Tough one!

Wordle 520 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 22, 2022)

Mmm - at least one more was available.

Wordle 521 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 22, 2022)

Wordle 521 2/6 😎

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 22, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 521 2/6 😎

⬛🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Nov 22, 2022)

Wordle 521 2/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Best one so far


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 22, 2022)

An easier one today. 

Wordle 521 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2022)

Wordle 521 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Another stupid one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2022)

After four, got four letters with none in right place then an inspired guess.  Wasn’t looking good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2022)

After four, got four letters with none in right place.  Wasn’t looking good - then an inspired guess.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 22, 2022)

Get in!

Wordle 521 2/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 22, 2022)

Not a reguar poster on this but had to share. First time ever, pure luck

Wordle 521 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 23, 2022)

Wordle 522 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 23, 2022)

Wordle 522 2/6 - On a decent streak 😀

⬛🟩🟨⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 23, 2022)

Lucky guess

Wordle 522 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

Get in 

Wordle 522 2/6

⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2022)

Wordle 522 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 24, 2022)

Wordle 523 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 24, 2022)

Wordle 523 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 24, 2022)

Could have been better

Wordle 523 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2022)

Wordle 523 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 24, 2022)

Thought it was turning into one of those...

Wordle 523 4/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 25, 2022)

Wordle 524 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 25, 2022)

Oops on guess 4 - should have been a par!

Wordle 524 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 25, 2022)

Eagle! 

Wordle 524 2/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 25, 2022)

Found this tricky!

Wordle 524 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2022)

Wordle 524 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 26, 2022)

Wordle 525 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 26, 2022)

Put it in the back of the net - unlike England!

Wordle 525 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2022)

Happy with that!

Wordle 525 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 26, 2022)

A birdie to follow yesterday's eagle

Wordle 525 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2022)

Wordle 525 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2022)

Wordle 526 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 27, 2022)

Wordle 526 4/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2022)

Wordle 526 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 27, 2022)

Another birdie. On a roll! 

Wordle 526 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2022)

Wordle 526 2/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 28, 2022)

Wordle 527 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 28, 2022)

Wordle 527 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 28, 2022)

Eagle! 

Wordle 527 2/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2022)

Wordle 527 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 28, 2022)

Yikes!

Wordle 527 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 29, 2022)

Wordle 528 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 29, 2022)

Wordle 528 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 29, 2022)

Wordle 528 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 29, 2022)

Wordle 528 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2022)

Wordle 528 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Nov 30, 2022)

Wordle 529 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 30, 2022)

Wordle 529 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 30, 2022)

Wordle 529 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2022)

Wordle 529 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2022)

Tidy tee shot; good second, and a good putt holed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2022)

Happy with that!

Wordle 529 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2022)

Wordle 530 5/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 1, 2022)

Wordle 530 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 1, 2022)

Didn't come easily today

Wordle 530 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2022)

Wordle 530 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 1, 2022)

Struggled...

Wordle 530 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Dec 1, 2022)

Hole in one today on Octordle and a PB of 49.  

Daily Octordle #311
🔟8️⃣
9️⃣1️⃣
5️⃣3️⃣
7️⃣6️⃣
Score: 49


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 2, 2022)

Wordle 531 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 2, 2022)

Wordle 531 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2022)

Ok tee shot; missed green wide with approach; got it out of deep rough onto putting surface; holed monster putt for a four.  Or something like that.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 2, 2022)

Bit of a struggle today

Wordle 531 6/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ok tee shot; missed green wide with approach; got it out of deep rough onto putting surface; holed monster putt for a four.  Or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

Copying & pasting the Wordle would save a lot of words!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Copying & pasting the Wordle would save a lot of words!
		
Click to expand...

Never seen the point of doing that 🤔. Did it for a bit then wondered why I was doing it…so stopped.  So though I do it every day I often don’t post about it.  Today was one of these days, as in golf, you play three pretty sloppy shots, but one good/fluky one gets  your par 4.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2022)

Weird one!

Wordle 531 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2022)

Wordle 531 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 3, 2022)

Boom! Second eagle!

Wordle 532 2/6

🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 2022)

Wordle 532 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 3, 2022)

Came to me in a flash

Wordle 532 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2022)

Sat there with 4 letters and took an age to figure out the last!

Wordle 532 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2022)

Wordle 532 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 4, 2022)

Wordle 533 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 4, 2022)

Wordle 533 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 4, 2022)

One step at a time! 

Wordle 533 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2022)

Rattled through it in short measure today!

Wordle 533 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2022)

Wordle 533 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 5, 2022)

Wordle 534 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 5, 2022)

Wordle 534 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 5, 2022)

Wordle 534 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 5, 2022)

Wordle 534 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2022)

Funny word - feels like the wrong tense...

Wordle 534 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 6, 2022)

Wordle 535 4/6 - Had a shocker here.

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 6, 2022)

Much head scratching this morning

Wordle 535 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 535 4/6 - Had a shocker here.

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You got four all in the wrong order, same as I did. Turns it into an anagram.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2022)

I hate it when it turns into an anagram! Makes it harder...

Wordle 535 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2022)

Wordle 535 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 7, 2022)

Wordle 536 3/6

⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 7, 2022)

Wordle 536 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 7, 2022)

Discovered another new word today. Attempt 5 started with "M" Could only think of one other for 6. Phew! 

Wordle 536 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2022)

Tricky and suddenly the whole puzzle doesn't fit on the screen (again)!

Wordle 536 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2022)

Wordle 536 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 8, 2022)

Wordle 537 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 8, 2022)

Wordle 537 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

Wordle 537 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2022)

Ooh. Happy with that!

Wordle 537 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2022)

Wordle 537 6/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟨⬛🟩🟩
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 9, 2022)

Wordle 538 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 9, 2022)

A quick flash! 

Wordle 538 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 9, 2022)

Wordle 538 3/6 - Should of been a 2 🤬

🟩🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 538 3/6 - Should of been a 2 🤬

🟩🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

You sound just like a golfer!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2022)

Wordle 538 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 9, 2022)

Wordle 538 3/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 10, 2022)

Very happy with that one!

Wordle 539 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2022)

Wordle 539 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 10, 2022)

What a tussle that was! 

Wordle 539 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Wordle 539 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, very symmetrical


----------



## BrianM (Dec 10, 2022)

Wordle 539 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2022)

Last gasp today.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2022)

Wordle 539 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Took me ages to come up with a 4th guess. 😆


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 11, 2022)

Wordle 540 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 11, 2022)

Wordle 540 5/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 11, 2022)

Wordle 540 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2022)

Last gasp again


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2022)

Took a while to figure it out!

Wordle 540 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2022)

Wordle 540 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Damn.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 540 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Damn.
		
Click to expand...

You got it in six, wazzamatta? 😘


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You got it in six, wazzamatta? 😘
		
Click to expand...

Feels like a failure to take 6 blows. My aim is to get it in 3 usual, I settle for 4, but 5 is disappointing and 6 is poor! I've only ever failed it once as far as I can remember.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 12, 2022)

Wordle 541 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 12, 2022)

Wordle 541 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 12, 2022)

Two shots in the rough then a good recovery

Wordle 541 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2022)

A lucky five.  After ok tee shot two, two complete duffs that went nowhere, got fourth on the dance floor and holed a monster.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

Wordle 541 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 12, 2022)

Wordle 541 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 13, 2022)

Wordle 542 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 13, 2022)

Wordle 542 4/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 13, 2022)

Wordle 542 5/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2022)

Some days it's literally seconds!

Wordle 542 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

Poor tee shot; green side bunker in two; holes out from bunker. First thought third. Seconds. Random.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2022)

Wordle 542 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 14, 2022)

Wordle 543 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 14, 2022)

That was harder than it should have been! 

Wordle 543 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 14, 2022)

Struggled!

Wordle 543 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2022)

Wordle 543 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Rubbish, took me ages.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 14, 2022)

Wordle 543 5/6 - Shocking effort today 🤬

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Struggled!

Wordle 543 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Wordle 543 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Rubbish, took me ages.
		
Click to expand...




BrianM said:



			Wordle 543 5/6 - Shocking effort today 🤬

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟨⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

I think the general consensus is that it was a hard one today. Quite a sneaky one.


----------



## Pants (Dec 14, 2022)

Wordle 543 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 14, 2022)

Pants said:



			Wordle 543 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Click to expand...

Smart arse!


----------



## Pants (Dec 14, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Smart arse!
		
Click to expand...



A lucky guess it has to be said.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 15, 2022)

Wordle 544 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 15, 2022)

Wordle 544 3/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 15, 2022)

Completely stumped today so I used a new tactic. Chose a word for guess 4 made up of letters I knew weren't in the word. Got all 5 letters, then chose the wrong one of two alternatives for a last gasp "Phew" 

Takes my current streak to a modest 35. What's yours? 

Wordle 544 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Wordle 544 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2022)

Wordle 544 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Completely stumped today so I used a new tactic. Chose a word for guess 4 made up of letters I knew weren't in the word. Got all 5 letters, then chose the wrong one of two alternatives for a last gasp "Phew"

Takes my current streak to a modest 35. What's yours?

Wordle 544 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Just checked and current streak is 61.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Completely stumped today so I used a new tactic. Chose a word for guess 4 made up of letters I knew weren't in the word.* Got all 5 letters, then chose the wrong one of two alternatives* for a last gasp "Phew"
		
Click to expand...

I did the exact same, as you can see. 

My current streak is 32, but I often break the streak on weekends when I forget to do it. Usually it's something I do either on the train to office or while I'm sat at my desk at home eating breakfast. Other than that it says 245 played and 99% win. Although some of the early ones I did on computer instead of my phone so they haven't counted either.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ll often do a ‘stalking horse’ word, knowing its wrong as it contains letters already rejected,  but just to either check out possible positions of previous correct but wrongly placed letters, or to eliminate others.  Todays was a nice and quick 4.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 16, 2022)

Wordle 545 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 16, 2022)

Very quick todsy


Wordle 545 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2022)

No consonants but three vowels after 2, none in right place.  Guessed right in 3.  First word that came into my head. Just one of these.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 16, 2022)

Wordle 545 3/6

🟨🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Lipped out for eagle!

Wordle 545 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2022)

Wordle 545 6/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Well that was annoying.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 17, 2022)

Mmmm.. I guess that must class as a chip in for a par.

Wordle 546 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 17, 2022)

Fortunate second guess

Wordle 546 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2022)

Another when I’ve got 3 letters after my two standard openers and then correct with first word that came into my mind for 1st guess. A bit bit of luck when that happens.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 17, 2022)

Wordle 546 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 17, 2022)

Wordle 546 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2022)

Must be an easier one today...

Wordle 546 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 18, 2022)

Wordle 547 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 18, 2022)

Wordle 547 5/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 18, 2022)

Wordle 547 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2022)

Thought I'd struggle more as hate lots of right letters all in the wrong place!

Wordle 547 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2022)

Wordle 547 2/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 19, 2022)

Wordle 548 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 19, 2022)

Wordle 548 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 19, 2022)

Wordle 548 4/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2022)

Wordle 548 2/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2022)

I was preparing myself for one of "those"...

Wordle 548 3/6

🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2022)

Shoulda got it in two, but chose the wrong first letter and so three will do.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 20, 2022)

Wordle 549 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 20, 2022)

Last guess took longer than it should

Wordle 549 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 20, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Shoulda got it in two, but chose the wrong first letter and so three will do.
		
Click to expand...

"A picture paints a thousand words" Frederick R. Barnard, 1921


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 20, 2022)

On a decent run - now I've said it!!

Wordle 549 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

Wordle 549 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



Spoiler: potential clue



Getting it in three was appropriate considering the answer, ha.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 20, 2022)

Wordle 549 3/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			"A picture paints a thousand words" Frederick R. Barnard, 1921
		
Click to expand...

TBH I’ve not been able to understand why anyone would want to see the letters I got right or part right each go. Tells me nothing.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 21, 2022)

Wordle 550 3/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 21, 2022)

Birdie! 

Wordle 550 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			TBH I’ve not been able to understand why anyone would want to see the letters I got right or part right each go. Tells me nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Everybody else does it. But then, as my old mum used to say, "just because everybody else does it doesn't mean you have to do it"


----------



## BrianM (Dec 21, 2022)

Wordle 550 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 21, 2022)

Wordle 550 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Everybody else does it. But then, as my old mum used to say, "just because everybody else does it doesn't mean you have to do it"
		
Click to expand...

Today in four, what else matters?  😘.

Just that I don’t quite know what I’m supposed to ‘get’ or ‘learn’ from seeing the patterns of others.

Anyway, and as you say, each to their own.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2022)

Wordle 550 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Today in four, what else matters?  😘.

Just that I don’t quite know what I’m supposed to ‘get’ or ‘learn’ from seeing the patterns of others.

Anyway, and as you say, each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

I just think it's amusing sometimes to see someone getting all the letters in the wrong place or having multiple attempts to find the last letter.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 22, 2022)

Today in five.



















Or..















Eek!

Wordle 551 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

P.S.  I also played golf today and shot 5 under my handicap, but I'm not handing my card in.

That is how I feel about not posting your workings if you participate in this thread - it just seems a bit alien to me.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 22, 2022)

Wordle 551 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 22, 2022)

Wordle 551 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2022)

Took longer than it should have to get the last one!

Wordle 551 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2022)

Wordle 551 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 23, 2022)

Didn't use my second word and went for the eagle - happy with a par in the end!

Wordle 552 4/6

🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 23, 2022)

Wordle 552 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 23, 2022)

A flash of genius today

Wordle 552 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 23, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 552 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Bet you were sweating! Or was it the only choice left?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2022)

Wordle 552 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 23, 2022)

Wordle 552 2/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

After five minutes it was the only word I could come up with from the previous evidence.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 23, 2022)

Wordle 552 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 24, 2022)

Wordle 553 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 24, 2022)

Wordle 553 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 24, 2022)

An inspired 3…👍


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 24, 2022)

Easy one today, 1 minute

Wordle 553 3/6

⬜🟨🟩🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2022)

Wordle 553 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2022)

Wordle 553 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 25, 2022)

Wordle 554 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 25, 2022)

Wordle 554 4/6

⬛🟨🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨🟩🟨
⬛🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 25, 2022)

Wordle 554 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 25, 2022)

Brain had to work!

Wordle 554 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟩🟨
🟨⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 25, 2022)

Wordle 554 3/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Imurg (Dec 25, 2022)

Well..Wordle dumped on me from a great height today.
Did the word at about 6.30, got it in 3
Went to reopen the page to compare notes with the Mrs just now and it's gone to a blank grid....put the word in and now my streak is 1 instead of 338...
Mildly miffed..........


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well..Wordle dumped on me from a great height today.
Did the word at about 6.30, got it in 3
Went to reopen the page to compare notes with the Mrs just now and it's gone to a blank grid....put the word in and now my streak is 1 instead of 338...
Mildly miffed..........
		
Click to expand...

I deliberately miss a day every few weeks so I don't get worried about continuing a streak any more.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 26, 2022)

Another of those! 

Wordle 555 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 26, 2022)

Wordle 555 5/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨🟨🟩
🟨⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 26, 2022)

Takes my streak to 46. Best ever. 

Wordle 555 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Another of those! 

Wordle 555 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Lines 4 to 6 Snap!  Always a bit frustrating that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2022)

Grrrr.

Wordle 555 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Grrrr.

Wordle 555 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Aaargh…I feel your pain…😩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 26, 2022)

Wordle 555 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Sheesh.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 27, 2022)

Wordle 556 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 27, 2022)

Wordle 556 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2022)

Phew


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 27, 2022)

Added a new word to my vocabulary. Use "Z" as the first letter. Look it up. 

Wordle 556 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 27, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 556 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Curious to know if your penultimate guess was the same as mine (see #2, 826 above)


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Phew
		
Click to expand...

Come on! Let's all see how you did it. It adds to the entertainment.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 27, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Added a new word to my vocabulary. Use "Z" as the first letter. Look it up.

Wordle 556 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

My wordle 556 doesn’t have “z” in it. Difficult one today because it’s an American word.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 27, 2022)

Wordle 556 5/6. Tricky today, not in my vocabulary 

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 27, 2022)

sunshine said:



			My wordle 556 doesn’t have “z” in it. Difficult one today because it’s an American word.
		
Click to expand...

Neither does mine but the one beginning with "Z" is a real word


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 27, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Added a new word to my vocabulary. Use "Z" as the first letter. Look it up.

Wordle 556 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

And "A" as the last letter, I should have said.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2022)

Wordle 556 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2022)

I swear, after yesterday, if the last one was wrong I'd never do Wordle again!

Wordle 556 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Come on! Let's all see how you did it. It adds to the entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Wordle 556 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 28, 2022)

Wordle 557 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Had to scratch my head a bit there!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 28, 2022)

Wordle 557 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 28, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 557 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Glad I wasn't the only one to have problems with that. With the letters I had after 3 guesses I spent 5-10 minutes going through all of the combinations I wrote down until I finally realised what it could be. If there was another answer for me I would be surprised.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 28, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Glad I wasn't the only one to have problems with that one. With the letters I had after 3 guesses I spent 5-10 minutes going through all of the combinations I wrote down until I finally realised what it could be. If there was another answer for me I would be surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Was a struggle for me today, I've actually been scraping by for days on end now, just cant seem to see the words!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 28, 2022)

Thought my streak was over. Much head scratching. 

Wordle 557 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2022)

Wordle 557 6/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟩⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 28, 2022)

Yikes - a tough one.

Wordle 557 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2022)

Wordle 557 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Tricky one.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 29, 2022)

Pretty pleased with getting a birdie on this one! I was thinking of throwing in another word full of letters I hadn't used after just getting two in the first two guesses, but went through the options for the first letter and it eventually popped out. 

Wordle 558 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 29, 2022)

Wordle 558 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Crow (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't usually post in this thread and I know nobody likes a show off but,

Wordle 558 1/6*

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2022)

Crow said:



			I don't usually post in this thread and I know nobody likes a show off but,

Wordle 558 1/6*

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Yes…you fluky show off 🤔🤣. Me no so fluky or clever…🙄

Wordle 558 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 29, 2022)

Brain failure. Had to resort to trying every combination of two letters. Took a long time! 

Wordle 558 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 29, 2022)

Crow said:



			I don't usually post in this thread and I know nobody likes a show off but,

Wordle 558 1/6*

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

And you say "it's not all about the score" 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2022)

Another day of struggle - serves me right for gloating a while back!

Wordle 558 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

Wordle 558 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 30, 2022)

More of a tap-in this time.

Wordle 559 3/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 30, 2022)

Wordle 559 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2022)

Wordle 559 5/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 30, 2022)

Wordle 559 4/6

Had to try a word I knew was wrong to get the first two letters. Streak now 50 - applause welcome. 

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 30, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			More of a tap-in this time.

Wordle 559 3/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Inspired, if you ask me.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wordle 559 5/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

What was going on with your 3rd guess, you had 3 letters and 1 in the right place before.....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2022)

Wordle 559 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 30, 2022)

Wordle 559 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Wordle 559 4/6

Had to try a word I knew was wrong to get the first two letters. Streak now 50 - applause welcome.

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What was going on with your 3rd guess, you had 3 letters and 1 in the right place before.....
		
Click to expand...

I use this sort of tactic all of the time.👍. But then again I am not bothered how many goes it takes me to get it as long as I get it.  This time I didn’t use my normal 2nd guess, but instead used it on 3rd.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 30, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Inspired, if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...

I could only think of one word at the time, but looking again I could have had another first letter.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 31, 2022)

Wordle 560 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2022)

Wordle 560 5/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 31, 2022)

The end of a 50 game streak! 

Wordle 560 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2022)

Wordle 560 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2022)

Another struggle!

Wordle 560 6/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Dec 31, 2022)

Bit lucky today

Wordle 560 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2022)

Wordle 560 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 1, 2023)

Good start for 2023 - Happy New Year everyone! 

Wordle 561 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2023)

Random inspired guess…

Wordle 561 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2023)

Wordle 561 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 1, 2023)

Takes my current streak to 1 😊

Wordle 561 4/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2023)

That's better!

Wordle 561 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 1, 2023)

Wordle 561 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			Wordle 561 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Almost snap!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 2, 2023)

Wordle 562 4/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2023)

Wordle 562 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2023)

One of these that took no thinking whatsoever as the words just dropped in

Wordle 562 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 2, 2023)

Wordle 562 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 2, 2023)

Seems a steady par day all round!

Wordle 562 4/6

🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2023)

Wordle 562 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

That takes me to a streak of 50. I'm also trying to reach the point where I've got in 3 more times than I got it in 4, it's now at 87 (3) and 89 (4).


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 3, 2023)

Wordle 563 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2023)

Wordle 563 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2023)

Just an inspired guess once again

Wordle 563 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 3, 2023)

A flash of inspiration. 2 minute job today. 

Wordle 563 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 3, 2023)

Average!

Wordle 563 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2023)

Wordle 563 3/6

🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 4, 2023)

Wordle 564 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jan 4, 2023)

Wordle 564 5/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2023)

Sometimes what might seem a great start for me can be a bit of a nuisance…and my patience expired…

Wordle 564 5/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 4, 2023)

Good second guess

Wordle 564 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 4, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sometimes what might seem a great start for me can be a bit of a nuisance…and my patience expired…

Wordle 564 5/6

🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes, when you're left with an anagram, it's just as hard.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2023)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Sometimes, when you're left with an anagram, it's just as hard.
		
Click to expand...

So true.  The way I play Wordle I might actually find it harder…certainly more frustrating.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2023)

Should have got it one go earlier but didn't see it...I also hate it when it becomes an anagram!

Wordle 564 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2023)

AmandaJR said:



			Should have got it one go earlier but didn't see it...I also hate it when it becomes an anagram!

Wordle 564 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

…and for me it’s a right pain when I’ve got four letters with none in the right place…having to imagine a fifth letter.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 5, 2023)

Wordle 565 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2023)

Wordle 565 3/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

…with 1st giving 2 correct, I changed from normal tactic and actually tried to guess at 2nd, then got on 3rd.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2023)

Wordle 565 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 5, 2023)

Discovered a new word on guess 5 while trying every combination of two letters, having failed to think of any word beginning with the first three, until it dawned on me. 

Wordle 565 6/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2023)

Similar ...

Wordle 565 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Jan 5, 2023)

Wordle 565 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2023)

So who is on a decent Streak? i got to 101, then flew the the US and got messed up with time zones, so it ended. back up to 82 right now,


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2023)

Rooter said:



			So who is on a decent Streak? i got to 101, then flew the the US and got messed up with time zones, so it ended. back up to 82 right now,
		
Click to expand...

Mine ended yesterday when I got one wrong for only the second time ever. I was that gutted I didn't post it. The word was layer I think, I had most of the letters from halfway but I tried laser, lager, lamer, and lazer before I struck out.  I was on 51. We go again.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 6, 2023)

Wordle 566 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2023)

Wordle 566 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 6, 2023)

Had to utilise my letter elimination technique today. 

Wordle 566 5/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2023)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Had to utilise my letter elimination technique today.

Wordle 566 5/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

A top technique 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2023)

Wordle 566 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A top technique 👍
		
Click to expand...

Which for us hard mode users is not possible. 

I had top google todays word after i guessed it (got the last 4 and only had a small selection of letters to eliminate!)


----------



## BrianM (Jan 6, 2023)

Wordle 566 6/6

🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2023)

Had to google it too!

Wordle 566 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2023)

Rooter said:



			Which for us hard mode users is not possible.

I had top google todays word after i guessed it (got the last 4 and only had a small selection of letters to eliminate!)
		
Click to expand...

Life is hard enough already without making my morning brain wake-up tougher than in need be 😉


----------



## ExRabbit (Saturday at 12:04 AM)

Two obvious guesses for my birdie, but chose the wrong one! 

Wordle 567 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟨🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Saturday at 12:18 AM)

Wordle 567 3/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Saturday at 7:40 AM)

Wordle 567 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Saturday at 8:10 AM)

Wordle 567 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Saturday at 8:41 AM)

Wordle 567 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Pants (Saturday at 10:38 AM)

Wordle 567 2/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Saturday at 11:17 PM)

Wordle 567 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Sunday at 12:14 AM)

Wordle 568 4/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Sunday at 4:16 AM)

Wordle 568 3/6

⬛🟨🟩🟨⬛
🟨⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Sunday at 6:53 AM)

Wordle 568 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sunday at 7:43 AM)

Wordle 568 2/6

🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

First twosie for a very long time.  I like (on two counts 😀) that this evening we are going up to West End theatreland to see the play 2:22


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sunday at 8:56 AM)

Harder than it should have been

Wordle 568 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Sunday at 1:18 PM)

Wordle 568 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Monday at 12:01 AM)

Wordle 569 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Monday at 7:43 AM)

Wordle 569 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Monday at 8:23 AM)

Wordle 569 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Monday at 8:43 AM)

Just me that couldn't see it then!!

Wordle 569 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Monday at 8:51 AM)

Wordle 569 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

was very close to 6 at best.  Was just about to go random for #5 when I spotted it.


----------



## BrianM (Monday at 9:21 AM)

Wordle 569 6/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟨⬛🟩
⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Monday at 11:15 AM)

AmandaJR said:



			Just me that couldn't see it then!!

Wordle 569 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

If you'd done a "perm any 2 from 10" you'd have taken a long time!


----------



## ExRabbit (Tuesday at 12:12 AM)

Wordle 570 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Tuesday at 7:23 AM)

Wordle 570 6/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Just occasionally I get the word but incorrectly pronounce it in my head and dismiss it, so it was with today’s word - almost until it was too late.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Tuesday at 8:34 AM)

Thought I was onto a winner after guess #2

Wordle 570 X/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Tuesday at 8:39 AM)

Wordle 570 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Tuesday at 8:54 AM)

Happy enough - steady par better than the anxious bogeys and doubles of late!

Wordle 570 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Tuesday at 9:28 AM)

Wordle 570 5/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Wednesday at 12:00 AM)

Wordle 571 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Wednesday at 7:11 AM)

Wordle 571 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Thought I had it on 3…


----------



## TerryA (Wednesday at 7:16 AM)

Wordle 571 3/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Wordle 571 3/6
I did.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Wednesday at 8:12 AM)

Took much longer than should have. American word but nevertheless. 

Wordle 571 4/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Wednesday at 8:59 AM)

Better than of late...

Wordle 571 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Wednesday at 9:08 AM)

Wordle 571 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟩🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Wednesday at 9:09 AM)

Wordle 571 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 

Was quite a random guess that I didn't expect to be right.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Wednesday at 9:45 AM)

Here's another new word I learned today. Don't look if you haven't yet done the Wordle. 







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewar


----------



## ExRabbit (Yesterday at 12:03 AM)

Wordle 572 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Yesterday at 7:24 AM)

Wordle 572 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Yesterday at 8:36 AM)

Wordle 572 4/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟨⬜🟩
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Yesterday at 8:41 AM)

Wordle 572 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Yesterday at 8:41 AM)

I win  

Wordle 572 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Yesterday at 8:41 AM)

BrianM said:



			Wordle 572 3/6

⬛⬛🟨🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

Ooh you beat me to the winners spot!


----------



## BrianM (Yesterday at 8:49 AM)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh you beat me to the winners spot!
		
Click to expand...

I’m a complete hit or miss at the moment, can take 2 mins or 20mins, just can’t seem to see the words 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Yesterday at 9:04 AM)

Wordle 572 4/6

🟨⬜🟩⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ExRabbit (Today at 12:08 AM)

Wordle 573 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## BrianM (Today at 4:38 AM)

Wordle 573 3/6

⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
⬛⬛⬛🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Today at 7:20 AM)

First birdie for a while

Wordle 573 3/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Today at 7:40 AM)

Used a ‘stalking horse‘ word on 4 and word was immediately revealed.

Wordle 573 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Orikoru (Today at 9:16 AM)

Wordle 573 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## AmandaJR (Today at 10:59 AM)

Wordle 573 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------

